# lesbians in tww or 10dpo ish



## 2girlsfxd

Hey, we are 10dpo using at home ai, symptoms seem mad crazy 2nd cycle so we are fxd and just joined today, would love to hear other couples stories either lesbian or 10dpo or just tww and want to chat, lots o love xXx


----------



## awesometwo

Hey. We are also a lesbian couple! 7 DPO. We are on our first month of ttc after home insemination also :) What symptoms do you guys have? x


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Hiya :) we have had headaches nausea backache crazy dreams really dry no cm until yesterday 10dpo this morning we had a small amount of spotting once and just some mild abdominal cramps. We got a bfn today again when we tested :( really felt positive this month but the bfn makes you doubt yourself I guess. What symptoms are u guys getting?? X


----------



## awesometwo

10 is still early though so keep some of the hope. We have increased watery discharge, fatigue, dry eyes/mouth, dizziness and then several other minor things that have come and gone like back ache, nausea and stuff. Hard to figure out wat is pmt that ur more aware of than usual! Got everything crossed though! We r testing Tuesday as she only has a 10-11 day luteal phaseee


----------



## awesometwo

Ur symptoms sound gooddd. U can't psycholgically induce spotting lol x


----------



## greenarcher

Y'all are pretty close in cycles! Best of luck ladies! You're still really early on in the game, so if this cycle doesn't work out, there will be plenty more!


----------



## awesometwo

Oh and it could be implantation bleeding today which means its just recently implanted maybe and that means the hormone may not have built up enough! I wud cling to this theory in hope for now :)


----------



## greenarcher

You would be surprised what you can psychologically induce! But spotting at this time is a good sign. Let us know how future test goes, for you guys!

Also 2girls, you say "we" so I'm curious if both of you are trying, or if only one of you is trying, but you're just sharing an account. Sorry if that's too personal! Don't feel the need to share more than you're comfortable with.


----------



## thepunks

Symptoms sounds positive so far!

My wife and I are 2nd cycle ttc at home with known donor. I am 14 dpo and feeling really good about this month. I am already 1 or 2 days late but today was not bfp. I have been super tired, have crazy watery cm (usually I am sticky up until af), my temps are good, been having night sweats and nausea and some morning sickness. Around 10 dpo I had moderate to severe cramps but they disappeared the next days and haven't been back. So far none of my typical af signs.

Figure I will test again in a few days.

Lots of baby dust for both of you and keep us posted!!! I would love to have some buddies since we are all so close in cycle.


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Mooooooorning :) yes we post together, but not both trying just class 'we' as our joint experience :) well bfn this morning we aren't surprised though as we really think we implanted thurs/fri, so would be too soon to tell in urine. Really hope we are all getting bfps by valentines that would be really special. Have any of you got special plans for valentines??? X


----------



## awesometwo

Ha we say 'we' too even though it is just my wife


----------



## goneloopy

Hi Ladies...we are also a lesbian couple..in 2ww after 3rd cycle ttc through donor insemination at our assisted conception unit...8 dpo today...fingers crossed and baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## thepunks

:-D we tend to say we alot too and everybody always thinks we are both trying at the same time. I don't know about you but that would be way too much pregnant at once for us. Though my wife does plan to carry our second child.


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Well just got back from taking the kids to a messy group at church and feel like an alien after overhearing the church ladies saying how they were unequivocally opposing gay marriage at the next church council...... Hmm wasn't impressed in front of the children :( oh well peanut chunky kit kats all round and a little family debate at home seems to have made us all feel a bit better xxx


----------



## awesometwo

I plan to carry second child if we r that fortunate. My wife is 3 years older so is going first on that basis lol. 

Eee u should be in their face gay and see what they say then. How old are your other two?


----------



## 2girlsfxd

awesometwo said:


> I plan to carry second child if we r that fortunate. My wife is 3 years older so is going first on that basis lol.
> 
> Eee u should be in their face gay and see what they say then. How old are your other two?

Lol she goes first because she is older lmao I am exempt because I am the oldest and had our other two, five and ten. The girls adore church we aren't opinionated either way we just go because the kids love it. And our deacon is a lesbian too, I don't know, it was just a bad day with them being so anti 'family' today, how many families are blended now anyway!!! Ok rant done sorry but thanku :) x


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah long as kids r happy
. Anyone tested yet?


----------



## 2girlsfxd

We have tested everyday since sevendpo lol. But feel really good got ib Friday an a bit of cm then dry and no other symptoms only tender groin. Xxx


----------



## Nazz4

Hey guys, I'm not a lesbian or anything... lol but I have a lot of friends who are gay and OH's brother is too, none of them are at the TTC stage in their lives though. ANYWAYS I was just curious, how did you guys choose your sperm donors? I know everyone does it differently, just wanted to hear how you all went about it.


----------



## awesometwo

We found ours on the known donor registry website and after a few days of emails back and forth we met him for a coffee. Was like a sperm date. He wants a yearly brief update and that's it and is happy to help again for siblings etc so suits us fine as keeps a communication channel open for when kids may want to meet him when they are older too x


----------



## awesometwo

Ooo hopefully you will get your bfp soon. We r testing from Tuesday day 10. I couldn't have more crossedddd


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Well another bfn, don't know how to feel. We found our donor on pride angel :) he doesn't want communication with the baby which is ok with us. No symptoms today just out having a carvery, we went large lol, may as well eat for two before af turns up hey lol xxx


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Ok maybe tmi, but, my right boob leaks fluid clear fluid when I squeeze my nipple, help! Anyone else got this or tried this?? Hmmm bizarre x


----------



## dutiful23

Hi my wife and i are on our first cycle testing on the 14th feb so fingers crossed our valentines day is special


----------



## 2girlsfxd

dutiful23 said:


> Hi my wife and i are on our first cycle testing on the 14th feb so fingers crossed our valentines day is special

Hiya, how many dpo will u be on valentines day???? Really hope we all get what we want for valentines hugs and baby dust xxx


----------



## whispersof3

2girlsfxd said:


> Ok maybe tmi, but, my right boob leaks fluid clear fluid when I squeeze my nipple, help! Anyone else got this or tried this?? Hmmm bizarre x


There are a few reasons this can happen. One producing milk any time after a year of breast feeding can be normal. Thyroid gland may be off. Hormones completely out of wack.....but the most common I have read about is..........the first sign of pregnancy for a LOT of ladies. I had this once, but it was from coming of birth control and my hormone were all screwed up.


----------



## awesometwo

It is also possible to have a form of lactation when you think about babies a lot or are in that field at mo but go with the sign of early pregnancy lol hope so anyway


----------



## awesometwo

We were on prideangel too but happened to find ours on kdr. It was free tooo


----------



## 2girlsfxd

awesometwo said:


> We were on prideangel too but happened to find ours on kdr. It was free tooo

Yay we love free :) just in bed with the kids choosing names lol. Have any of u already got a boys and a girls name yet haha we are being so optimistic xxx


----------



## awesometwo

We have a girls name and 3 piss boys names lol talked about it for ages even before we were gonna try etc it is a good past time on coaches lol


----------



## awesometwo

Pass not piss lol


----------



## Nazz4

That's cool that you guys get to talk to your guy every year! I would want to do it that way too if I was lesbian I think... I would be scared of a donor that I never get to meet and then my babies meeting one of his other babies and starting to like each other... or something even worse haha. Well good luck to all of you ladies! Hope you get your BFPs! I'm still in limbo myself, calling my doc tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. Though our donor is only helping 4 women so not gonna have leagues of them lol we also won't be living anywhere near really either in long run. We r testing tomorrow so lets hope we all get bfps!


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Bfn again 13dpo, no af symptoms tho so still feeling positive how dd everyone else get on this morning?? Xxx


----------



## awesometwo

We r testing in morning which will be 10 or 11 dpo. Luteal phase usually between 10 and 12 days. Got everything crossed still. I am on a long day today at work so I thankgod ain't got time to brood over it. U guys got any symptoms still? X


----------



## sparklela

Hey all! I am 8dpo and seemed to have a slew of symptoms in the last 3 days, which have unfortunately died down a bit today. (well, not unfortunately because i'm no longer feeling achy and nauseus, but sad because the symptoms were making me think i would be preggo...)

My partner and i tried 3 times last spring (known donor) without success, and after a break to start a new job, we've just started trying again.

Question-- does anybody know if really smooth, silky (almost oily) skin can be a symptom of early pregnancy? mine has been crazy soft-- unusually so-- since about 3-4 dpo. Yet I chronically have dry skin and live in Germany, and it's super-cold here, so i'm really shocked by the difference. and thinking this could be a sign?

will do my first test a week from today if no AF...

trying not to obsess... yeah, right...

baby dust to you all!


----------



## dutiful23

I'll be 14dpo on valentines day but i did test this morning and got bfn a little sad


----------



## awesometwo

Dutiful, it may be still too early!

Everybody shud check out countdowntopregnancy website. It is like tww porn! Shows u graphs of how many dpo people were when they got a positive n symptoms day by day etc n percentage that were actually pregnant


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Well just spoke to oh and she says she feels rubbish in general but no other symptoms she has been complaining of tasting iron so who knows, I told her to stop chewing tinfoil and try eating her sarnies instead lol. Bless her xxx


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo said:


> I plan to carry second child if we r that fortunate. My wife is 3 years older so is going first on that basis lol.

LOL :) I am 3 years older than my wife that is why I get to go first :)



Nazz4 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not a lesbian or anything... lol but I have a lot of friends who are gay and OH's brother is too, none of them are at the TTC stage in their lives though. ANYWAYS I was just curious, how did you guys choose your sperm donors? I know everyone does it differently, just wanted to hear how you all went about it.

We are using a known donor but not from a registry. He is actually a close family friend of my wife's. After a few years of discussing it we decided this was the best route because we didn't want to have to use a bank or doctor and this way our children can get to know him. We also hope to someday help him have children, if he ever decides to settle down that is.


----------



## awesometwo

Ooo metalic taste in mouth is a good symptom!!


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Morning, well 14dpo bfn on CBD :( :( :( oh is complaining of a rash on her arm and painful armpits last night and this morning bless her. The bfns are getting her down now, I'm trying to be positive but we are out of tests now tooo and if is due today/tomorrow so fingers crossed we are just late bfp'ers. How's everyone else getting on? Xxx


----------



## awesometwo

We got a bfn this morning but only day 10 and period not due til any day this week really so still hoping it is just too early. We don't have any major symptoms at mo but nor does she feel especially crampy or pmt'y yet...though she has been extra moody so af could be on way


----------



## awesometwo

2girls. I hope you are a late bfp'er! Until AF arrives there is always hope! U cud always call gp for a blood test or something if af doesn't show up as usual


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Awesome we went to the gp last week but he suggested paracetamol and ibuprofen until at least day of af I due :( xxx


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Well apparently, according to my gawjuss girlie, i've gotta stop buying the non pregnant tests now, its time to buy the pregnant ones lol x


----------



## awesometwo

Haha good one. Get us some too


----------



## awesometwo

Big temp drop today below coverline and blood on wiping. AF is on its way so we are out this month :( Bring on 27th when we do it all over again :) Hope you are all having some luck x


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Awwww awesome hope u r feeling ok. Still no af here ...... X


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah we r ok. Gutted but was only our first cycle so we didn't expect it to work statistically. She is currently spotting and has no af symptoms which is annoying but coupled with sharp temp dip on day af is due we know it is gonna show up later today or tomorrow. If temp was still high wudda hoped it was an implantation spottinggggg. Get to try all over again in a couple of weeks anyway :)


----------



## 2girlsfxd

Yes no af but feeling prett dam moody !!!!!!! I need my girl to come and cuddle me


----------



## awesometwo

Av u done another pregnancy test?


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo - sorry to hear that it was a no go for you guys this cycle.

2girlsfxd - lots of baby dust your way!

We are out as well :( temps were doing great then took a nose dive and af showed up shortly there after.
I told our donor last night and he was prett bummed about it. He always apologizes, as if it was his fault. I keep trying to reassure him that it can take time.
Now I get to spend the next week waiting for ov and drinking cough syrup and grapefruit juce by the jug full :)


----------



## awesometwo

We r gonna try conceive plus lube next time I think as didn't have barely any egg white mucus just watery. Thinking about soy isoflavones or vit b6 too to lengthen luteal phase! Or may just try evening primrose oil as can do all the above I readdd


----------



## thepunks

I started taking B6 50 mg per day plus my prenatal vitamins on the 2nd cycle and the B6 has helped lengthen my luteal phase by almost 2 days. Hope it works for you too!

We have been using PreSeed lube but I think once that runs out then I will have to try Conceive Plus. I have read a lot of good things about it on the forums.

My friend tried for a year with no luck then used soy iso and got her BFP on the first cycle with it, so I might have to read up on that.

I have never heard of the evening primrose so that is more research for today! :)


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. I did a lot of lube reading today lol conceive plus is available on high street in uk whereas we will av to order pre seed online so good cos of that too. Prob gonna get some b6 tonight too. How often did u take it?


----------



## thepunks

I have been taking 50 mg B6 every day at lunch time since I take my prenatals in the morning with breakfast. My chiropractor suggested that I not take all the supplements at one time so that it would increase the amount that was absorbed.
There are a lot of mixed reviews about the B6 since some women don't really need extra B6 and it can have the opposite effect if it is not needed. So if you start taking it and find that your luteal phases shorten rather than lengthen you should stop taking it. But there are a lot of women who do have a B6 deficiency that can be helped by taking it and then it will lengthen the luteal phase.


----------



## sparklela

Hey gals-- 
Just wanted to weigh in... Sorry you all are out for this cycle, punks & awesometwo. My fingers are crossed and I'm pulling for you, 2girlsfxd!

We are either at 10 or 11 dpo here, depending on whether you believe my o-cramps, the Clearblue monitor, or fertility friend. (I tend to go with my gut here...) anyway, I am convinced that I'm preggers this time around, given my utter wonkiness this entire 2ww-- I just feel different! Plus a good deal of nausea (feeling), what I'm pretty sure were fluttery implantation thingys happening all weekend, several night sweats, and now some odd food pickiness-- which is quite out of character for me... 

The sore boobs and weepiness today could easily be PMS, though... So that's no help. 

The other interesting thing is that I had acupuncture yesterday (tues) and was told that I have a slippery pulse-- which either means you're pregnant, or about to get AF. (Doh! As if that wasn't the case with every other piece of "evidence" for my being pg.) but the doc seemed really excited, and since I'm not due for AF before Sat at the earliest, I'm thinking that it was way to early on tues to be AF! (Ahhhhh!)

So... To test, or not to test... Do I dare spoiling the good mood with a negative from an Internet cheapie tomorrow?

The end of the 2ww is utterly insane...


----------



## sparklela

By the way... To add to the conversation about supplements, etc--
I had some great luck with primrose oil getting my cycle back on track. Copious mucous-- yippee! But that was only after screwing it up a bit with too much B6-- apparently I didn't need that. If you're considering it, you might want to ask your doc to run a baseline test to make sure you're at appropriate levels. 

Another thing we did diff this time was 1) my GP put me on a very low dose of thyroid meds-- my numbers are in the normal range, not hypothyroid but on the low end..and she said that a higher number would make conception easier. 

That and we inseminated 3 times. 2 times with instead cups, and 1 time with an insemination catheter (it's called "inseminationskatheter" in German, so I guess it's also that in English? Dunno). We always used preseed in the instead cups, too. the cool thing about the catheter is that the little cup at the top is smaller than the instead cups, and there's no chance of spillage during insertion, because the sperm goes in after. (BTW feel free to ask more about this thing if you want-- I'm not shy.) 

Glad to have found this thread-- nice to know there are some other grrlz giving this ttc thing a go in cyberland! Makes it a bit less isolated


----------



## 2girlsfxd

sparklela said:


> By the way... To add to the conversation about supplements, etc--
> I had some great luck with primrose oil getting my cycle back on track. Copious mucous-- yippee! But that was only after screwing it up a bit with too much B6-- apparently I didn't need that. If you're considering it, you might want to ask your doc to run a baseline test to make sure you're at appropriate levels.
> 
> Another thing we did diff this time was 1) my GP put me on a very low dose of thyroid meds-- my numbers are in the normal range, not hypothyroid but on the low end..and she said that a higher number would make conception easier.
> 
> That and we inseminated 3 times. 2 times with instead cups, and 1 time with an insemination catheter (it's called "inseminationskatheter" in German, so I guess it's also that in English? Dunno). We always used preseed in the instead cups, too. the cool thing about the catheter is that the little cup at the top is smaller than the instead cups, and there's no chance of spillage during insertion, because the sperm goes in after. (BTW feel free to ask more about this thing if you want-- I'm not shy.)
> 
> Glad to have found this thread-- nice to know there are some other grrlz giving this ttc thing a go in cyberland! Makes it a bit less isolated

hiya :)
how many cycles have u ttc for now? this is our second now and we are considering using more 'tools' next time if we are out this month. we were feeling super positive but after so many bfp's its getting hard, we have made a deal to not bother poas until friday now so as not to be subdued on valentines day. :shrug: just dont know whats happening, no af signs, and no :bfp: oh well fxd for something for the weekend, and if not im sure we will all have some fun tomorrow x


----------



## sparklela

Hey, don't give up!! It's not over yet  but I think we'll follow uour lead and also hold off with testing till Friday... 

by all means, let tomorrow be fun... The whole ttc process takes all the sexiness out of it all, you know? Perhaps tmi (sorry) but I'm personally convinced that if it has actually taken this month then it was entirely due to a surprise hanky-panky session (the "old fashioned" way, without sperm) between tries on our last TTC weekend. Gotta keep the romance in this thing, somehow!

To your question-- this is our 4th try in total. We tried 3x last spring, but then moved, I started a new job this fall, and we got married (twice, actually, both in the states and here in Germany). So we needed a little breather from TTC. This was our first try since then, and it was *massively* easier, since we knew more what we were doing. 

I also starting using the Clearblue monitor in late nov, which I had bought (used, but reset) from a friend-- it is easy and soo calming to have some confirmation, because temps can be so erratic. plus the monitor watches 2 diff hormones-- LH and estrogen. anf gets "smarter" each month as it fine-tunes itself to your body's unique levels. it's Pricey at first but well worth the money, and you can always reset it and resell. My sister got pregnant the first month she used it, after 14 mos of trying with her husband sans computer-- and a midwife friend of mine got pregnant on the 2nd Cycle with it. 

If you want more advice on the supplies and tricks to inseminate, I'm happy to share ideas-- we know several lesbian couples (on both continents) who have gotten pregnant successfully, through a variety of means... The midwife friend also had a lot of great advice.


----------



## 2girlsfxd

sparklela said:


> Hey, don't give up!! It's not over yet  but I think we'll follow uour lead and also hold off with testing till Friday...
> 
> by all means, let tomorrow be fun... The whole ttc process takes all the sexiness out of it all, you know? Perhaps tmi (sorry) but I'm personally convinced that if it has actually taken this month then it was entirely due to a surprise hanky-panky session (the "old fashioned" way, without sperm) between tries on our last TTC weekend. Gotta keep the romance in this thing, somehow!
> 
> To your question-- this is our 4th try in total. We tried 3x last spring, but then moved, I started a new job this fall, and we got married (twice, actually, both in the states and here in Germany). So we needed a little breather from TTC. This was our first try since then, and it was *massively* easier, since we knew more what we were doing.
> 
> I also starting using the Clearblue monitor in late nov, which I had bought (used, but reset) from a friend-- it is easy and soo calming to have some confirmation, because temps can be so erratic. plus the monitor watches 2 diff hormones-- LH and estrogen. anf gets "smarter" each month as it fine-tunes itself to your body's unique levels. it's Pricey at first but well worth the money, and you can always reset it and resell. My sister got pregnant the first month she used it, after 14 mos of trying with her husband sans computer-- and a midwife friend of mine got pregnant on the 2nd Cycle with it.
> 
> If you want more advice on the supplies and tricks to inseminate, I'm happy to share ideas-- we know several lesbian couples (on both continents) who have gotten pregnant successfully, through a variety of means... The midwife friend also had a lot of great advice.

 Aww that's so kind thanku. You sound certainly like you have everything in place an under control. We prepared enough to try seriously without charting etc and thought we would give it a quarter keeping things simple, then up the ante the next quarter. Its definately difficult with already having children and fitting in donation collection with ovulation etc and the stress can be huge but we have been fairly relaxed we think. But its quite conceivable how this can take years. Well def no testing tomorrow we have a big evening at the movies with the kids for valentines in 3d (its a surprise) so lots of fun with the children and hopefully no af to ruin it. HOPEFULLY. Let us know how ur valentines turn out, fxd and baby dust girlies x


----------



## 2girlsfxd

sparklela said:


> Hey, don't give up!! It's not over yet  but I think we'll follow uour lead and also hold off with testing till Friday...
> 
> by all means, let tomorrow be fun... The whole ttc process takes all the sexiness out of it all, you know? Perhaps tmi (sorry) but I'm personally convinced that if it has actually taken this month then it was entirely due to a surprise hanky-panky session (the "old fashioned" way, without sperm) between tries on our last TTC weekend. Gotta keep the romance in this thing, somehow!
> 
> To your question-- this is our 4th try in total. We tried 3x last spring, but then moved, I started a new job this fall, and we got married (twice, actually, both in the states and here in Germany). So we needed a little breather from TTC. This was our first try since then, and it was *massively* easier, since we knew more what we were doing.
> 
> I also starting using the Clearblue monitor in late nov, which I had bought (used, but reset) from a friend-- it is easy and soo calming to have some confirmation, because temps can be so erratic. plus the monitor watches 2 diff hormones-- LH and estrogen. anf gets "smarter" each month as it fine-tunes itself to your body's unique levels. it's Pricey at first but well worth the money, and you can always reset it and resell. My sister got pregnant the first month she used it, after 14 mos of trying with her husband sans computer-- and a midwife friend of mine got pregnant on the 2nd Cycle with it.
> 
> If you want more advice on the supplies and tricks to inseminate, I'm happy to share ideas-- we know several lesbian couples (on both continents) who have gotten pregnant successfully, through a variety of means... The midwife friend also had a lot of great advice.

 Aww that's so kind thanku. You sound certainly like you have everything in place an under control. We prepared enough to try seriously without charting etc and thought we would give it a quarter keeping things simple, then up the ante the next quarter. Its definately difficult with already having children and fitting in donation collection with ovulation etc and the stress can be huge but we have been fairly relaxed we think. But its quite conceivable how this can take years. Well def no testing tomorrow we have a big evening at the movies with the kids for valentines in 3d (its a surprise) so lots of fun with the children and hopefully no af to ruin it. HOPEFULLY. Let us know how ur valentines turn out, fxd and baby dust girlies x


----------



## sparklela

Enjoy The movie night  How many kids do you all have already? Jealous!

Wow, with kids to juggle this must be a whole different game... Hats off to you. 

I dunno about having it all together. Feels like it at the moment, but only bc we have found some things that seem to fit well for us. And in truth, because I am currently feeling optimistic about this cycle... 

I suppose it could all be different tomorrow :-(

Anyway, night all... Happy Vday!


----------



## thepunks

sparklela said:


> I had some great luck with primrose oil getting my cycle back on track. Copious mucous-- yippee! But that was only after screwing it up a bit with too much B6-- apparently I didn't need that. If you're considering it, you might want to ask your doc to run a baseline test to make sure you're at appropriate levels.

I did some research today on the primrose and am definately going to have to try that. My CM could use some help and maybe that will do the trick!



sparklela said:


> Glad to have found this thread-- nice to know there are some other grrlz giving this ttc thing a go in cyberland! Makes it a bit less isolated

I am just happy to have found some other people in a similar situation. I don't know any other lesbians that have tried for children. Everyone I know was either in a previous marriage and had kids or just never wanted them.

Plus it is pretty awesome to think that even though we are all from different places we are going through it together in a way because of the web. Funny how the web can bring people together even though sometimes it gets the blame for making people more distant.



sparklela said:


> I also starting using the Clearblue monitor in late nov, which I had bought (used, but reset) from a friend-- it is easy and soo calming to have some confirmation, because temps can be so erratic. plus the monitor watches 2 diff hormones-- LH and estrogen. anf gets "smarter" each month as it fine-tunes itself to your body's unique levels. it's Pricey at first but well worth the money, and you can always reset it and resell. My sister got pregnant the first month she used it, after 14 mos of trying with her husband sans computer-- and a midwife friend of mine got pregnant on the 2nd Cycle with it.

I was actually thinking about using one of these but the cost seemed pretty high and I didn't know of anyone who had experience with it. Sounds pretty promising though. Perhaps I will see if I can find one on the net.


Anyways...really hope it goes well for you this month! Lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## dutiful23

Another bfn today but still no sign of af keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## awesometwo

My wife has all the symptoms of a vit b6 deficiency so hoping it works for us. We r just taking 50mg a day abd hoping that workksss.

It really helps knowing there are people out there in same boat and getting bfn too as spurs you to carry on. Hope you guys still in the game have a bfp! Have you been charting temp too? X


----------



## awesometwo

Also so true about it taking sexiness and stuff out if itttt. We thought we wud have sex before inseminating but ended up being too concerned about the sperm being out too long and the whole process and then after we were too creeped out and put off but the little swimmers to feel like it and then for following two week we were both too anxious waiting! And now its over her period is hereeeee


----------



## dutiful23

day 15 dpo bfn no af though am i out


----------



## dutiful23

day 15 dpo bfn no af though am i out


----------



## awesometwo

You are not out til af shows up! How r your temperatures? x


----------



## dutiful23

Not sure as the wife tidied it away and we cant find it so havent been able to take my temp in a few days great timing on her part lol


----------



## awesometwo

Any signs of bfp or af yet for the in ones? X


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies! My wife and I are on our 2nd cycle of TTC for #1. I O'd Feb 16th, so we are 2 dpo today. We are doing home insemination with a known donor who is a friend of ours. AF is due March 2nd, but I know I won't hold out that long before testing...

Good luck to all of you! I'm glad to find a lesbian thread :) The other one I tried doesn't have much activity. :dust:


----------



## dutiful23

No sign of af but still no bfp im 5 days late and getting worried


----------



## awesometwo

Worry and stress can delay your period so try keep calm. You should call your drs surgery and ask them if you can have a blood test maybe?

Welcome Jury! We r doing our 2nd home insemination next week :) Hope you have luck this cycle. We were really anxious and obsessive on our first cycle so we are trying to be chilled out this round and are gonna wait til AF due if possible :)


----------



## jury3

awesometwo said:


> Worry and stress can delay your period so try keep calm. You should call your drs surgery and ask them if you can have a blood test maybe?
> 
> Welcome Jury! We r doing our 2nd home insemination next week :) Hope you have luck this cycle. We were really anxious and obsessive on our first cycle so we are trying to be chilled out this round and are gonna wait til AF due if possible :)

I agree about the stress! I've noticed I have more "normal" cycles in months that I'm less stressed. I have been doing acupuncture and even done a few massages to help. I'm going to start doing some yoga too...

Thank you! We were so much more nervous/anxious the first month! This time we knew what we were doing and what to expect, so that helped alot! Now I just have to focus on relaxing during this 2ww... I'm already counting down to testing and will probably cave before then lol


----------



## dutiful23

Thanks guys made an appointment with doc for thursday fingers crossed for me please


----------



## 2girlsfxd

dutiful23 said:


> Thanks guys made an appointment with doc for thursday fingers crossed for me please

fingers xd, we are 6 days late, we spoke to the doctor who has refused to do bloods until at least a week late and still getting bfns, not stressed about it at all, still feeling hopeful. xxx


----------



## awesometwo

Ahhh double fingers crossed for 2girls and dutiful!! Hope AF stays away for 9 months x


----------



## 2girlsfxd

bought a frer today, the only brand we havent yet tried lol, will use it with fmu tomorrow and let you all kno whats going on, if still bfn looks like its another call to the gp's sigh :(


----------



## jury3

Good luck! Hope you get a BFP! :) :dust:


----------



## dutiful23

Good luck hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## thepunks

Hope you get your BFPs both!!! Lots of baby dust your way!

We started our 3 round of AHI on monday night my temps seem to be heading towards O today which means the B6 seems to be working at lengthening my luteal phase and holy CM the evening primerose oil really helpd this month with the over abundance of fertility fluid...we shall see if my temp climbs tomorrow :) hopefully fxd!

Then it will be back to the 2ww after 4 days of insem - so happy that I think we finally got the timing right for before O - perhaps cycle 3 is lucky since it is my lucky number!


----------



## jury3

punks-your chart is looking good! Hoping it is a lucky cycle for you! :dust:


----------



## dutiful23

Just been to the doc and she wants me to wait 2 weeks for a blood test arg gonna go out my mind


----------



## jury3

How many dpo are you or how many days late for AF are you? When's the last time you tested?


----------



## awesometwo

Oh man two weeks is ages! How mean of them. We r inseminating again Monday weds n thurs! Though first month on vit b6 and we are unusually getting a faint opk so it hopefully will lengthen not shorten her cycle more!!


----------



## dutiful23

Im 21 dpo a week late the doc is mean but if im still getting bfn then then the chances are pretty slim im pregnant hope is slipping away


----------



## dutiful23

Im out af showed up this morning with avangence


----------



## thepunks

Duitiful, sorry to hear about af :cry: it is quite frustrating when she plays tricks!

2girls and sparklela, any word yet? :dust:

Fertility Friend just confirmed my O at cd 11, guess the supplements are working, so we are back to our 2ww. Hopefully I don't go as crazy this month... I am going to try really hard not to test early and just rely on my temps until I am at least 18 dpo.


----------



## jury3

dutiful23-Sorry AF showed...at least you know and can move on to a new cycle now... :hugs:

2girlsfxd-Any word? Did you test?

thepunks-Yay for the O! Why are you waiting 18 dpo? Is that when AF shows?


----------



## thepunks

jury3 said:


> thepunks-Yay for the O! Why are you waiting 18 dpo? Is that when AF shows?

Well I typically have 28 day cycles but since O was so early this month I am not really sure when AF would be. So I figure if I wait longer than my typical LP then I should be good. However I doubt I will be able to wait that long, I usually don't last past 10 dpo before trying to test.


----------



## jury3

Lol I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## awesometwo

I want Monday to hurry up so we can be back in tww. Though enjoyed a couple of weeks of not over thinking!


----------



## dutiful23

Good luck hope this is a lucky month for all of us x


----------



## jury3

awesometwo said:


> I want Monday to hurry up so we can be back in tww. Though enjoyed a couple of weeks of not over thinking!

I know exactly what you mean! I was so excited for O to hurry up and get there so we had another chance, but then you spend your time freaking out with the longest 2 weeks in the entire world! lol I've halfway through my 2ww now. It's been difficult bc I just want to know! However, I haven't been obsessing like last month, so that has helped. I'm about the enter the reasonable testing zone lol Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## thepunks

LOL I know what you mean. It seems like ttc takes over everything. I spend the first 2 weeks of my cycle trying to do everything I can to make sure that I have the best chances for conception. Then I spend a few days of awkwardness with my wife and donor friend. And finally two weeks of trying to help implantation and hoping it worked. The tww is the worst cause I feel like there is nothing I can do but twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah and the bit between bfn and insemination week its nice cos u ain't symptom spotting and rnt stressed out but also we still av babies on brain and its more frustrating as ur waiting for another shot at it!!! Can't believe we have only done one cycle. Feels like ages Spesh cos of all pre stuff with finding a donor n charting etc!


----------



## jury3

I feel exactly the same way. This is only our second month, but I started charting about 6 months before we started. I feel like we've been at it much longer. 

I've been fighting the urge to test all day. I'm only 7 dpo, so I don't want to test today bc I know it will be bfn. The wife is off work tomorrow, so she'll be here in the morning. I don't want her to know if I test bc I have a special way of telling her planned. So, I'm not sure if I will test tomorrow or not. If not, I will definitely test Monday morning...I started feeling like I won't be pregnant today. Even though I have no real reason to think that, I just feel like I won't be. I've never been pregnant before so I have no idea what to expect and no idea if I can even get pregnant. I just want to know if I'm pregnant or not...


----------



## awesometwo

Know what you mean. Yeah ur best waiting til day 11 or 12 if u can. Even stupidly early tests that are bfn are a bit sucky even tho u rationally know it is too early. This time we are going to wait til at least day 11 I think. Ahhh finally gonna be back in tww as of tonight. Tho another couple of days til ovulation probably! Fingers crossed march is a big gay rainbow month for us all x


----------



## thepunks

Exactly! I know logically that I should just wait until AF doesn't show to test but it is so fricking hard! And when I do test early and get BFN I spend the rest of the day trying to reassure myself that I still have a chance cause it was probably to early.

I am 6 dpo today and not really sure what is going on with my temps. Usually they are consistent month to month but I think the b6 and prenatals are doing their job at balancing my hormones out so I can't really base normal off my old charts any more.

People keep telling me to just relax about it and let it happen. But I feel like that as a lesbian there is a lot less relaxing that can be done. My wife and I spent years discussing the possibility of kids and months of weighing different options for donors. I started temping almost 5 months before we even started trying. And now each month of trying even when trying to relax means temping, peeing on opks habitually and trying to decipher my pre o signs just to make sure that we insem at the right time. It doesn't really feel relaxed, if ya know what I mean. It's not like we can just sit back and let it happen by accident.
Anyways....sorry for the rant.

Jury, hope your test goes well today! Fxd you get a BFP!
Awesome, hope everything goes well tonight! I will be sending lots of sticky baby dust your way! :dust:


----------



## awesometwo

We feel same toooo. If only we could just had sex often and make a baby! Feels like a scientific mission and it sucks having to use somebody else's sperm too! x


----------



## dutiful23

It does suck that we cant just produce a baby from our love it makes me sick that some people just fall pregnant and call it a mistake when there are people like us who would do anything to get pregnant its unfair ok rant over


----------



## jury3

I completely agree with both of you! It's hard to relax when you don't have an unlimited supply. We can't just stop trying and hope it happens bc that would eliminate the whole sperm thing from the equation lol 

punks-my temps have been weird this month too. I started using a new basal thermometer at the beginning of this cycle though, so I thought maybe that was it. I also started taking B6, but I haven't been taking it consistently. I actually noticed some spotting yesterday (8 dpo). It's got me freaked out that either I ovulated before what FF says and AF is coming or AF is coming and my luteal phase is shorter than normal. I have always had a 13 day luteal phase. I usually spot for 2 days (12 and 13 dpo) and then AF. I am hoping it's just implantation bleeding, but idk....


----------



## awesometwo

Spotting is good sign at 8dpo. Eeee. Fx! Do u do temps vaginally or orally? We did oral for first couple of months but were erratic. Vaginally much better.

I am a midwife so spend my life looking after women who get pregnant so easily and by mistake or who have messed up lives and don't deserve kids at that time and so I am constantly surrounded by pregnancy and babies!


----------



## jury3

That's awesome that you're a midwife! I've considered becoming a doula, but I figured I wait and see how I handled doing a homebirth/natural birth on my own. I figure the experience would make me a better one lol That would be difficult to be around all those pregnant people! Our donor's wife is preggo right now...she complains all the time and I just want to smack her and tell her to appreciate it more! lol

I am temping orally right now. Maybe I will try vaginal next cycle. Will you peek at my cycle and see when you think I o'd? I like getting opinions of other people who temp... thanks! :) :dust:


----------



## awesometwo

Day 18 by the looks. Usually day before your temp spikes. Hope you get a bfp! 

Ah doula would be good :-( no paperwork and no responsibilty but all the joy (mostly). Where abouts are you from?


----------



## jury3

Right in the middle of the US, St. Louis, MO. Where abouts in London are you from? Our donor is British. Not exactly sure where from, but I will ask.


----------



## awesometwo

bout 10mins on train from central London :) Eee I gotta get tidied up now before our donor comes round lol


----------



## jury3

Good luck! I do the same thing when our donor comes over lol Oh, and I asked him where he is from, he is from Harrow. 

Thanks for your opinion on my chart, that's what I think too. I hope we are right and this is 9 dpo and AF isn't coming early...I haven't seen any more spotting so far, so I'll just have to wait and see...

:dust:


----------



## awesometwo

My wife just text and is reporting lots of egg white goodness so hopefully tonight goes well :) First cycle on vitamin b6 n seen some positive changes so far!


----------



## thepunks

jury3 said:


> I actually noticed some spotting yesterday (8 dpo). It's got me freaked out that either I ovulated before what FF says and AF is coming or AF is coming and my luteal phase is shorter than normal. I have always had a 13 day luteal phase. I usually spot for 2 days (12 and 13 dpo) and then AF. I am hoping it's just implantation bleeding, but idk....

fxd that it was implantation bleeding! it would be the right timing!
:dust:


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo said:


> Spotting is good sign at 8dpo. Eeee. Fx! Do u do temps vaginally or orally? We did oral for first couple of months but were erratic. Vaginally much better.
> 
> I am a midwife so spend my life looking after women who get pregnant so easily and by mistake or who have messed up lives and don't deserve kids at that time and so I am constantly surrounded by pregnancy and babies!

I have heard that vaginally temping is better and was thinking about starting that next cycle. Since I am worried that the oral temping is a bit off somedays due to sleeping with my mouth open, etc.

Midwifery is amazing and that is so cool that you get to participate in new life begining! I was so excited when I found a midwife in my area that would be willing to "have a baby with me". There are not that many where I live and everyone I know thinks I am nuts for wanting a natural homebirth. All of my wife's friends and family schedule their C-sections. I find it so sad that they are afraid of the most natural thing a woman can do.


----------



## jury3

awesome-Yay for eggwhite goodness! 

punks-I will considered vaginal temping for the same reason.
I love the idea of feeling everything and being in the comfort of my own home. A lot of people think I'm crazy, but I think they are kind of crazy for wanting to be numb and be told what to do and how to do it by the doctors. Don't get me wrong, I completely understand why they do it. I understand being scared for the safety of the baby and such. I'm also realistic and know that I may not have the at-home option, but I sure hope I do!
Where are you from?


----------



## awesometwo

We r planning a homebirth when time comes if all goes well :) Waterbirths are my fave.

Donor currently in bathroom doing his thing. So weird. I hate this bit. Have to fight not feeling sickened lol and focus on goal


----------



## jury3

lol Yeah, it's always a little awkward....my wife has gagged when she opened the jar, even got it on her hand once. It's kind of funny. 

So, I'm starting to feel like my sinuses are draining/maybe getting a cold? Hoping it could be a preggo symptom! lol


----------



## thepunks

I am from Davenport (Quad Cities), Iowa...only about 4 hours from st louis...lol its a small world.

It is always a bit ackward when our donor friend comes over. He usually comes over before heading to work, he works the night shift as a pressman for a newspaper. He will head over about 2 hours before work so he can hang out and chat, sometimes we make him dinner. Then it is off the bathroom to do his thing. We live in a small flat with pretty thin walls so my wife and I hang out in the living room with the telly up loud. Once he is done, it is a quick ackward good bye and thanks for the sperm. :blush:
My wife is quite freaked out by the stuff...once I had wiped a bit of extra lube on my thigh and she touched it. It was hilarious! She leapt off the bed thinking that the swimmers had touched her! So much for the romantic mood.


----------



## jury3

Oh! We are close! lol 

We do the same thing for donations. He's only been to our place twice and it was more awkward. The other times we go to his house and usually bring dinner. We watch tv while he does his thing and then leave ASAP bc we have a 10 min drive home. It's weird knowing what they are doing in the other room...I don't think that will ever go away lol

Yeah, we tried to make it romantic the first time. We thought we would try to be intimate after inseminating bc they say having the big O helps. Yeah, it did not work. We were too worried about getting sperm on her, me losing sperm and the whole thing was just too weird. I had someone else's sperm in there and was crampy from the whole thing. We don't even try anymore. She inserts, goes upstairs and I do my own thing. Definitely NOT romantic! lol


----------



## awesometwo

I know. We were so naive prior to first go lol. Candles n music turns into trying to insert it in right place and stuff lol. We used conceive plus lube tonight but we seemed to get more leakage than usual! Think I didn't put syringe in enough! God this further adds to romance :)


----------



## dutiful23

We are friends with our donor but we still have the mad tidy up before he comes round to an extent that we wouldnt normaly go tothe wife wants everything perfect i hope she'll chill out eventually cuz she stresses me out lol


----------



## jury3

Lol Our donor is a good friend too. I'm the one trying to tidy up though...I definitely don't make it perfect by any means, but I don't want us to look like slobs either! lol Usually the wife isn't home yet when that happens though. So much fun being lesbians trying to make a baby....


----------



## awesometwo

We rnt friends with our donor but we chat for a bit first. We rnt planning on having him involved so we don't want to get too pally


----------



## jury3

That's understandable. Our donor will be "Uncle". His children and our children will be "cousins". That way there won't be any weird stuff going on if they don't realize they are related! lol We are going to be open and upfront about everything though. We don't want them feeling like we lied to them.
Is your donor open to being contacted later in life, or will he 100% be out of the picture forever?


----------



## awesometwo

He wants a yearly update and will help with conceiving any siblings. When our kids are older teenagers we also don't mind them making their own decisions about donor


----------



## thepunks

I always tidy up the flat before hand too and usually light a candle for him in the bathroom...

It is definately an interesting way to make a baby, but it will be worth it.

Our donor is a good friend, he has known my wife since childhood. We had thought about using someone we didn't know but that seemed too weird for us. Plus we had always talked about having kids and what not with him and eventually we might even help him as surrogates. Then our kids could be related and grow up together.

I get kind of worried about what will happen when they start asking questions. Since we don't want to lie to them and plan on being very upfront about the whole thing. But our donor friend doesn't want to be responsible for them in a parental way so it could be kind of strange. I can just see them as teenagers threatening to run off to their dad's. We already went over it with him and he agreed that in a situation like that he would be more than happy to talk to them and what not but he is not their dad so to speak.

This cycle was our first time using Conceive Plus as well...we had used Pre Seed before. I found that the Conceive Plus was a lot less slippery. But in both cases I used way less than they recommend on the bottle. I only use about 1ml of the lube instead of the 4 that Pre Seed says. I found it was just way to much and I ended up with a lot more spillage and what not. EWWW!


----------



## jury3

Yeah we worry about that too. However we have all been very clear on what we expect out of each other and I'm hoping by telling them early in life they will understand.


----------



## thepunks

Just woke up with night sweats...ugh! I hope they are a good sign cause otherwise I really don't like them. I am now 8 dpo and seriously trying to resist the urge to test early. "I will not pee on a stick today" is stuck in my head on repeat, as I frantically try to convince myself that testing early really wouldn't be so bad. LOL

Guess I should attempt to go back to sleep so I don't screw up my morning temp.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :dust:


----------



## aussieagility

sooo sorry to intrude, but have you guys thought of like what the children will be calling you? Like in moat families it is Mom and Dad... My partner and I do not know how to deal with that aspect? Mom amd Mommy only works until they are like three lol... Any ideas?


----------



## dutiful23

We are going with mum and ma punks keep strong


----------



## awesometwo

We are going with mum and mam we think as long as the kid differentiates it as in my accent we say mam not mum lol


----------



## awesometwo

Hehe punks resist the stick!


----------



## dutiful23

Oh now wants to go by meema when small but still ma when child is older


----------



## dutiful23

Im having trouble temping as i get up at different times and when i get up i have to get up quick as its for my dog who needs to go out i use the cbfm is this enough or is temping the best way to go?


----------



## awesometwo

So long as you know when you roughly ovulate and inseminate around this time then it doesn't matter so much how you find this out. If u r going by ovulation tests then u can just use this just consider after a positive opk u can ovulate anytime within 48 hours usually


----------



## aussieagility

I find those so similar... I would like to go with something fairly different... Maybe I'll do a different language lol


----------



## thepunks

Welcome aussie! Nice to meet another ttc lesbian, are you tww now or wto? I know what you mean about the names it is tough...
We were thinking of foreign languages as well like using mutter or mutti for one of us and mum or mummy for the other since our heritage is English and German.
Although those are pretty similar too.
Another option was initials or something from your name. Like "mama j"and "mama b". And my wife kind of likes the idea of going by JJ because her name is Jessica and she has never had that nickname so it would be exclusive to the children.
I think in the end it will probably be whatever the kids end up saying and when they are older they may even just use our names.


----------



## aussieagility

Hey, I am in tww... af due tomorrow... But I dont feel it coming on yet so not sure... I got BFN @10dpo... So i am waiting until tomorrow to see if AF shows and if not then I will test.


----------



## thepunks

Thank you dutiful and awesome! Your words of encouragement really helped this morning I managed to not poas! Now to just make it through the next week and I should be good. It looked like there was a tiny bit of brownish spotting today on tp but when I wiped again it was gone. FXD another good sign!

Dutiful- I am with awesome about the temping. As long as you are somehow tracking when you might o (fertility monitor or temping) then you should be good. I had the same issue with temping so I ended up setting my alarm for much earlier than I have to get up all week and just waking to temp then usually roll over and fall back asleep.


----------



## awesometwo

In a perfect world we would both be mum as this is the main word we associate with being a mum lol somehow feels like any other name is not the same. Will see how it goessss


----------



## awesometwo

You Americans are lucky ppl say mama and mum and stuff


----------



## thepunks

Aussie - fxd that af stays away! :dust:

awesome - mum and mum could work just fine too... I read alot of forums and blog posts about the whole same sex parent names and most people seem to just use the normal names like mom and mom or in your case mum and mum. supposedly it is usually clear who the child is addressing.

And I agree it kind of feels weird that we would use other names. Over here it seems like there are a million different names for parents. But each family or area of the country uses some more than others.


----------



## aussieagility

Thanks, and fxd that everyone who is waiting for bfp's get them this cycle!! My breasts have been sore since about 6dpo and have not gone away yet so im actually feeling a bit hopeful! Hopefully my body isn't playing tricks on me lol... It does that sometimes :S...

And I am french so maybe mom and maman... Not sure lol... I just dont want the child to call out mom and we both respond lol.


----------



## jury3

dutiful23-The temping is definitely a helpful tool to make sure you O'd. I usually get EWCM after I O, so for me, the temping helps pinpoint when it actually happens. That way we know we don't need to keep inseminating. I set my alarm for the same time every morning, even if that's not when I'm getting up that day. 

thepunks-Don't test! Hold out as long as you can! 

aussieagility-We have talked about doing mommy and mama. We'll see. I assume it could always change once we actually have a kid lol

AFM-AF showed up today. Disappointed bc it's 3 days early. On to cycle #3 for us...


----------



## aussieagility

Hugs to you Jury3... hopefully you get your BFP soon... 
Today is rather annoying for me... Day before AF is due... Hoping she doesn't show... But maybe this new donor has super swimmers lol! If not then on to next month...


----------



## aussieagility

Also wanted to mention that I think this following cycle I am going to start temping... I used OPks for the first time this month with First response tests but only got a positive line one of the days :s... Now sure what that even means lol... But to be fair I wasn't very disciplined when testing! So this cycle I am going to start charting with temps and OPKs... See what happens.... Honestly I don't even know for sure that I ovulate! Other then the one positive on the OPK... Anyone know for sure if the LH surge that gives a +opk mean for sure that you O'd?


----------



## thepunks

jury3 said:


> thepunks-Don't test! Hold out as long as you can!

Thanks for the encouragement!



jury3 said:


> AFM-AF showed up today. Disappointed bc it's 3 days early. On to cycle #3 for us...

Soooooo sorry to hear about AF! :hugs:


----------



## jury3

The positive opk does not mean that you O'd for sure. It means that your body has released a surge of LH indicating you will O in the next 12-48 hours. The rise of your temps actually confirms that you O'd. The opks are kind of like "It's coming!" and the temp rise is like "It happened, you can relax." lol I've heard that First Response is not good as far as opks though. I use wondfo (purchased on Amazon) and Clearblue digital. The Clearblue digital is my favorite, but they are more expensive.


----------



## aussieagility

Hmmm well then technically I don't even know how many dpo I am... if I even did O! Temping it is then... Is temping a pretty sure thing then?


----------



## thepunks

aussieagility said:


> Also wanted to mention that I think this following cycle I am going to start temping... I used OPks for the first time this month with First response tests but only got a positive line one of the days :s... Now sure what that even means lol... But to be fair I wasn't very disciplined when testing! So this cycle I am going to start charting with temps and OPKs... See what happens....

I have been using OPKs for the last 3 cycles and they can be kind of annoying to deal with sometimes. It is possible to have only 1 positive OPK before you O. I typically only get a pos the day that I O. It can be different for everyone since the amount of LH surge that each person produces is different. Some people get a positive OPK and then they O within the next 2 days usually but they might get positive OPKs each day until they O or they might only have 1 like me.

Catching the LH surge can be tricky. I would suggest making sure to NOT use your first morning pee since it typically does not contain the highest amount of LH. It is best to test with the 2nd pee of the day sometime between 11 am and 2 pm, but you have to make sure to hold your pee for 4 hours before you test.



aussieagility said:


> Honestly I don't even know for sure that I ovulate! Other then the one positive on the OPK... Anyone know for sure if the LH surge that gives a +opk mean for sure that you O'd?

Like Jury mentioned...The temping will definately help with knowing if you actually O. OPKs only tell you if your body is producing an LH surge which happens before O. But sometimes your body can produce the surge but then nothing happens. Once you get a temp rise then that is the confirmation that your surge actually triggered an egg to release.

You can check out the fertilityfriend.com website they have a bunch of info their on tracking your cycles and they even have a free course that you can read through about it. Their site is really handy to chart and you can even use a free account to do it, unlike some of the other charting websites I have seen.


----------



## awesometwo

We have found vaginal temps way better than oral too. Way more consistency. I have the fertility friend ap on my fone which is fantastic


----------



## awesometwo

Sorry to hear about af too :( fingers crossed for a march aka Xmas baby x


----------



## jury3

I am thinking about doing vaginal temps this month too. I just want them to be as consistent as possible. Plus, I feel like this last month there wasn't much difference between my pre-o and post-o temps. I've always had a nice temp rise and it seemed small this time. So, I went ahead and ordered a new basal therm just to be safe. Here is my plan this month:

-Inseminate every other day starting CD 11, totaling 4 inseminations.
-Start opks on CD 10 and test 2/3 times everyday until temps confirm O.
-Temp vaginally with new thermometer.
-Continue rotating after insemination (10-20 minutes on each side).
-Take FertilAID and FertileCM.
-Get back to drinking a cup of green tea everyday.
-Drink lots of water.
-Quit drinking soda.
-Make healthy food choices (lots of fruits and veggies).

I also might use softcups and preseed this month. I'm hesitant to use the softcups bc I've never used them before. I might test them out now. I'd rather leak AF than lose precious spermies....


----------



## awesometwo

What's wrong with soda water :o


----------



## awesometwo

We also bought soft cups n never used them as were fiddly and we worried we might put it in wrong and somehow block the cervix so no sperm could actually get in lol. I use a moon cup during my period but soft cups are massive in comparison!


----------



## jury3

I love soda, but it's so bad! I'm addicted :( I think I will go get some softcups tonight and try them out...


----------



## J.D.

Hi guys,

So delighted to find this thread. My wife and I (well, my womb, as she has premature ovarian failure) have been ttc for -- well, FF says I've recorded 27 cycles, so that's some indication. 

No longer TTC -- we're in the 2nd long wait, waiting to find out if the pregnancy is viable, etc -- ultrasound scheduled for March 26th. 

We did the temping/ov tests/soy/cough syrup/soft cup/preseed/baby aspirin/waiting for male friend to jerk off into a cup thing for a long time. 

In the end though, it didn't work for us (which is frustrating, because I know people it worked for the first time, every time and they have 7 children). We begged, borrowed and stole (not really stole) enough for 1 round of IUI with proper tested donor sperm (from Denmark!) and it took. So we're pretty chuffed right now, but cautiously until we see a heartbeat. We know we could be back to square one any day. I'm 36, so the risks are high.

I wish you guys all the best of luck. I know it's hard on relationships and everything when you're going through this, and extra hard sometimes because we don't often have the support our straight friends and family have. :flower:

Hopefully I'll see you guys in the 1st Trimester forums soon...


----------



## thepunks

jury3 said:


> I love soda, but it's so bad! I'm addicted :( I think I will go get some softcups tonight and try them out...

I use softcups every month for AF and have been for about the last year. I really like them as it cuts down on the waste and it is alot cheaper. They do take a bit of getting used to at first though so give it a few days try.


----------



## awesometwo

Good luck J.D hope it sticks!! Where did you have the iui?


----------



## J.D.

awesometwo said:


> Good luck J.D hope it sticks!! Where did you have the iui?

We had it done in a clinic in Ireland, about an hour from where we live.

Last year we said "feck it" and asked family for only cash as presents and started putting aside every penny. I started walking to work and brownbagging lunch and we saved up enough to have a stab at IUI. It's weird because everyone else in the waiting room seems rich. lol

But we're pretty glad we did it now.


----------



## aussieagility

Well AF is here... On to next month...


----------



## thepunks

Aussie I am sorry to hear about af :hugs:


----------



## aussieagility

Let us know how your cycle goes thepunks! FXd for you!


----------



## dutiful23

sorry about af aussie


----------



## awesometwo

Statistically one of us needs a bfp soon :) we r probably 1dpo now tho Will av to see what temp does in morning. Fingers crossed for us all for marchhhh x


----------



## thepunks

FXD for you awesometwo!!!
:dust:

I am starting to feel like AF might be on her way. My temp dipped this morning and if it goes lower tomorrow I am probably out for this cycle :(


----------



## dutiful23

Sorry to hear that punks fxd it doesnt ive got 7 days till im supposed to o but after last months late af im not sure anymore even though ive booked our donor


----------



## dutiful23

Sorry to hear that punks fxd it doesnt ive got 7 days till im supposed to o but after last months late af im not sure anymore even though ive booked our donor


----------



## tamsiewho

Hello everyone,

This is my second post, I posted first in another thread of this forum and was directed here. It seems like a good place for me :)

My wife and I are about to do our first home ai tomorrow. Day 13 of my usual 28 day cycle, we are also insem'ing on day 15 and 17 too (I have had a pos ov stick on days 14, 15, 16 over the months I have been monitoring).

We are using a donor we met on pride angel.

I have been reading forums for months, but not commented until now. I guess just looking for people to chat to, have hope with and know others are out there doing the same as us!

Good luck to everyone! :) x


----------



## thepunks

Duitiful - hopeful you o as planned and you don't have to wait around for it...

Hello tamsiewho :D
I hope your first round of insem goes well! :dust: And keep us posted!


----------



## awesometwo

I think we may ovulated late this cycle and av thus missed it as got positive opk on sat and today :( we were just temping this month as our opk were not working but did another yesterday and it worked. We last inseminated Fri night and we Will ovulated tonight or tomorrow probably. Temp dipped on usual day 15 too...if u search for my posts u Will see my chart I posted this morning on trying to conceive section :( x

Here is link actually https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1760303-chart-advice-pleaseee.html


----------



## awesometwo

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1760303-chart-advice-pleaseee.html


----------



## RiverSong9112

2girlsfxd said:


> Hey, we are 10dpo using at home ai, symptoms seem mad crazy 2nd cycle so we are fxd and just joined today, would love to hear other couples stories either lesbian or 10dpo or just tww and want to chat, lots o love xXx

Welcome and good luck!!! 

I'm 13DPO...at 10DPO I felt pretty much the same as I do now. Twinges in lower right side of abdomen, exhausted, irritated, cramps, tender bbs...

However, I think mine have a lot to do with AF being due tomorrow. This is my husband and I's first cycle of ttc, so I'm not so sure that we knocked it out of the park on the first try LOL


----------



## thepunks

Awesometwo - from the chart it doesn't look like O has happened yet if you normally shoot up higher than your coverline. Very sorry to hear that you might have missed it :sad1: Although in some case people get pos opks for a few days even after O. Keep watching your temp as it will confirm.

Our temp patterns have changed more in the last 3 months than they did in the first 6 of temping due to vitamins and supplements so that could be the reason for your change as well.

Best thing to do would be wait and see. No reason to stress about it now. And just start planning next cycle, making sure you have opks and temping to predict O then confirm.

:hugs:


----------



## 02penguin

Meh


----------



## tamsiewho

Hello :)

Well first insemination done. Wasn't as weird as I thought, but having to do the big O on cue wasn't as easy :/ sorry if that's tmi

Doing another insem on Tuesday and Thursday....

First tww now...hopeful! But not counting me chickens, first time and all that jazz.

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## thepunks

Glad it went well! I know what you mean about the on demand big O. In the beginning that was the hardest part for me. It felt like a lot of pressure but it gets easier or at least less awkward as time goes on.


----------



## tamsiewho

Thanks for the encouragement, if it gets easier than super! 

Just got to stop myself doing preg tests every day now ;)

Wan to keep really positive in my mind, but don't want to get my hopes up in the same breath!


----------



## tamsiewho

Hello all,

Im after some advice please.....

We did our first insemination yeasterday evening, I got a pos ovulation strip last night and today. We are going to do another insemination today....bringing me to my question.

If you have an orgasm after insemination it can help get it where it needs to be, but also the advice is not to have an orgasm in your two week wait as it can detach? 

Soooo, to orgasm tonight or not? 

Thanks in advance...... :)


----------



## thepunks

The TWW in this case doesn't start until the day after you O. So you should be trying to have a big O everytime after you insem to assist the swimmers in getting to the destination. Hope that helps :)


----------



## tamsiewho

Thank you for our reply.

So I'll do my best this evening.

I'll report back...


----------



## awesometwo

Usually u ovulate the day after a positive opk. We usually get two pos opk days and ovulate next day. If u r temping ur temp should also go up day after you ovulate. Good luckkk

Oh my god do they really say you shouldn't orgasm in 2 week wait? Our future blastocysts better hold on tight then! Not heard it before

In other ttc news we have pink mucus and temp dip today to add to our confusing month x


----------



## thepunks

I think the sex during the tww thing is because it typically is not suggested for people who have done IVF. However I have read a few articles online that say that it really doesn't matter either way. Just like exercising will not really affect the implantation process either.

We are 13 dpo today - getting really antsy to test! I don't really know what is going on with my bbt. It has never been this up and down. Ususally I am really steady. I thought that it was going to start dropping like normal cause all my symptoms started disappearing. But then the last two days I have been really nauseated and my temp seems to be rising even higher than usual but in a weirdy up and down pattern.
Who knows! I guess I only have a few more days left to wait and see. Maybe all the oddities are a good sign. FXD


----------



## awesometwo

They sound very promising. How come you are waiting so long to test? We r hoping to get to 12 dpo before testing lol Though that's day her af due I guesss x


----------



## awesometwo

Your chart looks amazing! Creamy cm? And did you have spotting it looks like?


----------



## thepunks

I am waiting cause my cycle is typically 28 days or right around there so I want to wait until as close to af as possible. I have been having alot of creamy cm and there was one day with spotting though it was hardly anything but i never get breakthrough bleeding.
I am really hoping this is it :) It is funny cause I thought for sure I was out as I really felt like af was on her way.


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed :) Good signs! Hope AF stays away for us alllll though we need a miracle this end and some super sperm x.


----------



## jury3

punks-your chart is looking really good! Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## tamsiewho

Hello all :)

It's exciting reading everyone's posts! Hope someone gets a BFP this month!

So we are going to do first preggo test on Wednesday next week, it's early but i don't think I can wait any longer....trying desperately not to get hopes up!

I've been on annual leave for a week and half and back to work tomorrow...good in a way to have something else to think about! As I feel my mind has been taken over by TTC

Have a great day :)


----------



## awesometwo

I think our first try we found tww really tough n found it hard not to test. We r faring a bit better this month. 5dpo and no urge to test yet lol tho chart still rubbish. Statistically one of us needs to be knocked upppp


----------



## tamsiewho

awesometwo said:



> I think our first try we found tww really tough n found it hard not to test. We r faring a bit better this month. 5dpo and no urge to test yet lol tho chart still rubbish. Statistically one of us needs to be knocked upppp

First time round I'm guessing will be the worst as you say.

Can't I just test everyday? What's the earliest anyone has ever got a BNP in history I wonder?


----------



## awesometwo

We tested on day 7 as we were so impatient lol big mistake as however much u know in ur head it is too soon either way BFNs suckkkkk and u have lots of symptoms so u get hopeful and af shows. I think this cycle we r more whatever happens happens n it could be something or nothinggg


----------



## tamsiewho

Yh I don't expect it to work first attempt....however I would be overjoyed if it does! No more yucky sperm!

I want to do one on Monday, but Wednesday is the earliest it will show I think, so going to try and hold out till week Wednesday! 

When is T due?


----------



## awesometwo

Sometime Mon-Weds. But hoping vit b6 has lengthened her luteal phase a bit as af normally comes 10dpo. I think u have a good shot at getting a positive from 10dpo. Day 12 seems to be better tho like 80% dong out by then or someat. Countdown to pregnancy is good for telling u when ppl dong outt


----------



## tamsiewho

Yh Thursday is 10dpo...will try and wait till then ;)

Can't wait to hear someone having a BFP!


----------



## jury3

punks-I can believe you haven't tested yet...your chart is looking really good. I'm excited for you to test.


----------



## thepunks

So my temp went up even higher today! My post o temps have never been this high. Only 4 more days to go and I will test...i am getting really antsy but don't want to go any earlier than 18 dpo since if my temps stay elevated that entire time I should get my bpf :D
I am so tired and have a headache that refuses to go away. I just wish I could stay in bed for the rest of this week!

The first tww for us was horrible. We got so worked up and then really disappointed. 2nd time was better but still crazy. I am really happy I found all of you :D the support has really helped! I feel like this time around it was much more relaxed and not testing early has really helped because even though you know it is too early the bfn is still hard to see.

FXD for all of us that we start seeing bfps soon!
:dust:


----------



## awesometwo

Our temp shot up today and she had two days of pink cm so we r happy too that we have a shot still. Your chart is still looking good Punks!


----------



## awesometwo

bit of Watery blood cm today on wiping! Apparently nothing like period. No idea whats happening in the land of our invested uterus. 6dpo today


----------



## thepunks

Good signs awesometwo!
:dust:

Temp stayed high again today here! Having horrible night sweats...woke up drenched about 5 times last night. Also super dizzy and nauseous when I got out of the bed. Only 3 more days before testing even though fertility friend says I can test if I want now.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## awesometwo

Omg punks I would so have tested if I were you. The force is strong in you :D


----------



## tamsiewho

Punks I am hoping for a BFP for you, agree with awesome you are doing very well not to test yet! I would have been in there with a test....

Let us know when you find out, very excited for you!

I want to start testing from Sunday morning which will only be 7dpo

:) x


----------



## jury3

punks-Once again, I have no idea how you are holding out so well. I would be testing already lol! 

awesome-Glad to see your temp went up today! 

AFM I'm cd8 today. It's weird bc I haven't really been paying attention. I actually just had to look at my chart to see what day it was! I've been trying to relax and not obsess so much. I got my new thermometer in the mail today, so I'm going to start temping again in the morning. We start insems either this Sunday or Tuesday, depending on what my body is doing.


----------



## thepunks

Only 2 more days to go :) My wife is going nuts wanting me to test.

jury - keep up the relaxed attitude it really helped me in terms of mindset this cycle


----------



## tamsiewho

So I did first POAS today at 4dpo, obvs a BFN....actually feel better for doing it as now I know.

Will do another on Sunday.....then probs every other day until AF or BFP.

However today I feel different...heartburn, tender boobs, fullness and backache! Feel like I'm about to see AF, not due for another 7-10 days...however, I do think this has all been a product of 'want' to be pregnant rather than 'real' symptoms!

Really hope you get BFP punks with the sounds of things it just could be on the cards, or the stick in this case ;)

Night x


----------



## awesometwo

Oh punks lol put your wife out of her misery! Just seen your temp is still up on day 17 :p x


----------



## thepunks

Only 1 more day...made it this far so what's one more right :)
Temp went up again today so fingers crossed tomorrow I will have good news!
Don't feel like AF at all which is really strange for me and every other month my temps have started declining ahead of AF so that seems like a good sign.

awesometwo - see your temp went up again today :) FXD that it stays that way!


----------



## jury3

punks-You are killing me...


----------



## tamsiewho

thepunks said:


> Only 1 more day...made it this far so what's one more right :)
> Temp went up again today so fingers crossed tomorrow I will have good news!
> Don't feel like AF at all which is really strange for me and every other month my temps have started declining ahead of AF so that seems like a
> 
> Do it already, the suspense! Good luck :)


----------



## thepunks

Ugh this sucks! AF just showed her face with a vengeance! Well on a positive note at least I get to use my wondfro opks and hpts that I bought on amazon...silver linings, right?


----------



## awesometwo

Ahhh the signs were so good! It sucks that there are no definite sign that you can rely on! Just keep strong and focus on goal. We don't feel very optimistic about our chances this month either. AF due Monday but the vit b6 may lengthen cycle so we might be late anywayyyy


----------



## tamsiewho

Oh Punks I'm so sorry to here that! As you say at least you get to use your super duper testing stuff this month. It will be your month soon!

I POAS (replace a with another) today, BFN...6dpo today. Will do another Monday if I can hold out...

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## jury3

Dang it punks! Your chart had me convinced lol At least the wait is over and you can focus on the next cycle...

We are starting insems either tomorrow or Tuesday maybe, depending on my signs.


----------



## thepunks

Thank you everyone for the support, I really appreciate it!
My chart had my wife convinced too...she is pretty upset :( I am starting to wonder if I should get my progesterone levels checked out cause I seem to have all the signs of a deficiency which could be causing the issues with implantation and staying stuck.

awesometwo - your chart is still looking pretty good so hopefully the b6 helps in lengthening you lp

tamsiewho - if you hold out til monday that should be 8 dpo right? fxd you get something other than bfn though it is still very early

jury3 - Hope your insems go well, lots of dust your way!


----------



## tamsiewho

Punks.....I don't know much about levels etc, but it's worth checking just for peace of mind even if everything is "normal" level.

Yup will be 8dpo I know it's still early, but couldn't wait till Friday!

Anyone know if I can drink twinnings cranberry raspberry elderflower tea? And pineapple? Assuming there's some sort of pregnancy chance.....might be a stupid Q, but my preggers friend turned down a cup of said tea and I had a freak out today when I bit a bit of pineapple and discarded due to fear!

Thanks as always :)


----------



## thepunks

Pineapple is supposed to be good for implantation. Not sure about the tea though some herbal teas might have certain herbal that are not so good during ttc.


----------



## jury3

I think pineapple core is good for implantation. There are women who swear by it. Pineapple itself is supposed to be bad for implantation because too much of it can cause uterine contractions. A few small pieces of pineapple shouldn't hurt anything though. 
I looked up info on elderflower tea and didn't find anything against it for conception/pregnancy. Once again, a small amount probably wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## thepunks

Interesting about the pineapple! I am allergic to pineapple so I guess that is out for me :-D


----------



## tamsiewho

Thanks Jury and Punks....think I will avoid anyway just in case ;)

Still no BFP for me :( AF is due between Friday and Monday so still holding out some hope.

I'm moody as hell! And totes emosh. And spotty. And sore bbs.....hope these are good signs, but also double as AF signs too :/

Anyone else had similar signs? 

Hoping for BFP for everyone soon!


----------



## awesometwo

BFN today day 11. Could be 7dpo though as we have 2 poss ovulation dates. Not hopeful tho as is if it is 7dpo then we r relying on 3 day old sperm. Small hope that it is 11dpo n just too early. AF is due today but she does have the occassional 10 day longer cycless x


----------



## tamsiewho

awesometwo said:


> BFN today day 11. Could be 7dpo though as we have 2 poss ovulation dates. Not hopeful tho as is if it is 7dpo then we r relying on 3 day old sperm. Small hope that it is 11dpo n just too early. AF is due today but she does have the occassional 10 day longer cycless x

It's hard to know with such variables! Thinking possie thoughts for yous tho!


----------



## awesometwo

Hehe I enjoy the fact your tracker says '7 days til testing' :)


----------



## tamsiewho

awesometwo said:


> Hehe I enjoy the fact your tracker says '7 days til testing' :)

I've been testing for five days already :D:D:D

And will test everyday till AF arrives......


----------



## thepunks

FXD for both of you!

I think this month I am just going to test every day. Now that I have tried it both ways I feel like not testing until AF was harder than testing every once in a while before AF. The two months that I tested early, it was only a few times every couple days and everytime I saw the neg it was depressing. Last month I didn't have to see the neg but I think that got my hopes up even more so and then the let down was even worse. This time around I am just going to test everyday and understand that I can expect it to be neg when it is too early and hopefully I will be able to see the result fade in when I finally get a bfp.

I did talk to someone about my situation and it seems that I may have been conceiving but not producing enough progesterone to support the pregnancy. :( The B6 seems to be helping in attempting to balance my hormones and it did manage to extend my luteal phase but it could take months to completely balance my levels so I am going to give progesterone cream a try this cycle and see if that helps.


----------



## awesometwo

We have yellow cm now. This is a weird month. Pretty convinced it is gonna be bfn but we keep getting those annoying symptoms that give you hope!

Punks, heard good stuff about progesterone cream. Hope it helps. Vit b6 has gave us more cm and her period is so far a day late so lengthened cycle. Tho she is equally known to have a 35 day cycle once or twice a year so could be one of those months x


----------



## tamsiewho

I'm on a snow day :)

:BFN: again this morning (on those little strips which say 10, it should show up on a 10 shouldn't it?) so begining to loose hope...symptoms could easily be either way!

Still in awesome!

Thanks punks...

It would appear I'm not as patient as I thought ;)


----------



## awesometwo

No it shudnt show up don't worry. It is rare to get a bfp on day 9. 11-14 is main average I think. Don't give up hope x


----------



## awesometwo

Also implantation occurs between day 6 and 12 usually and it takes up to a week to show up in your blood stream after implantation


----------



## jury3

Don't give up hope yet! Some people don't get BFPs until 16 dpo even, so don't give up til AF shows!


----------



## tamsiewho

I just need to know lol....patience is a virtue, blah blah

Thanks for the support girls :) talking about it with others in the same boat is super helpful!

Good luck :)


----------



## jury3

For those of you who used/use softcups, how did you do it? We tried for the first time last night. We put the goods into the cup and then inserted the cup. I tried to put preseed around the rim, but I couldn't get it in bc it kept slipping. So, I ended up wiping some of it off. Then when I actually got it in, some of the stuff got squeezed out. Does this happen to other people? I added preseed to the cup before I put the sperm in, maybe I shouldn't do that next time? We might go back to the syringe and then put the cup in after...


----------



## thepunks

I use the softcups and put the swimmers in the cup with a small bit of preseed or conceive plus as well. I don't put any lube on the outside or inside before inserting as I found that to be too slippery. To avoid spillage out the front I try to lean backwards and tilt the cup a bit instead of being at a 90 deg angle. But from other forums I have read it seems different for everyone. You kind of have to use trial and error to see what works best for your shape and size. There is a forum with the subject of softcups that has a bunch of useful info too that you might want to check out. It seems that people have success with both inserting in the cup and inserting the cup after the swimmers are inside so you may want to try that option as well.


----------



## jury3

I think we might just be using too much preseed in the cup. I will try less this time. I'll check out that thread too. Thanks!


----------



## awesometwo

We tried once and found it too fiddly so didn't use them lol I use moon cups during af n can't believe how bigger n fiddler soft cups are! 

I am bored of tww now. Day 14 bfn. Thinking may have ovulated on day 20. Annoying. Usually af comes on day 26-29. On day 30 now! x


----------



## The2mums

Hey! My wife and I are currently on 10 DPO. So far she's had

Creamy discharge
Pulling sensation down the womb area
Lower back pain
Terrible bloating
And today she went the loo and had a pinky sort of blood when she wiped. Only on the paper for two wipes then no more. Then more lower back pain today. 

We've been trying for a while but had a break while she had an operation for a medical issue (none baby related) 

What you guys think?? We think they should like good symptoms! She's never ever felt the dragging womb symptom before and she never gets back pain. 

This time we used the mooncup to keep everything in there. Worked a treat!!! 

This is what we did 

Donation in cup then in to my bra to keep warm
4ml concieve plus in syringe in to wife
Donation in to syringe in to wife
Mooncup in with more concieve plus in that
Orgasm
Nothing runs out because it can't yay!!! Legs in air for 30 mins. Repeated day later and day after.

She's due AF next Tuesday. We are going with positive mental attitude and believe this is our month! The symptoms mentioned above we've never had before! 

C xx


----------



## jury3

Awesome-I agree with you...FF probably marked it before that just bc of the EWCM though. That spotting, day of W and then temps spike make me think you O'd either 20 or 21. Don't get discouraged even if that is the case though bc those guys can live up to 5 days in there! So you still have a chance! I hope AF stays away!

the2mums-Any symptoms that aren't normal AF symptoms can be good! Hope you guys get a bfp!


----------



## thepunks

jury3 said:


> I think we might just be using too much preseed in the cup. I will try less this time. I'll check out that thread too. Thanks!

I used way too much lube in the cup the first cycle it made it really difficult to insert. Now I only use 1 or 2 ml in the cup depending on how much there is in the "deposit".



awesometwo said:


> I am bored of tww now. Day 14 bfn. Thinking may have ovulated on day 20. Annoying. Usually af comes on day 26-29. On day 30 now! x

Your chart definitely looks like you may have o'd a bit later than it is marked. Didn't you mention before that you got positive opks on Friday night?



The2mums said:


> She's due AF next Tuesday. We are going with positive mental attitude and believe this is our month! The symptoms mentioned above we've never had before!

Hello and welcome :)
Symptoms seem great, anytime you get new symptoms that can definitely be a good sign. FXD for you!


----------



## tamsiewho

Mornings everyone,

I come with very tentative good news! 

I got a very faint BFP yesterday morning and another slightly less faint BFP this morning! AF is due Monday. 

The line is faint, but definitely there! Very excited.....

Awesome...good luck and keeping my fingers crossed you!

:):):):):):):) xx


----------



## thepunks

Super exciting news tamsiewho!!! All your early testing paid off it seems :D


----------



## awesometwo

Think we r prob out this month. Pink cm and temp going down! Usual af signs! 

Congrats Tamsie!! :) First time lucky :)

2mums- sounds good tho stupid af is only way to know for sure...stupid horrible af lol fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## tamsiewho

Thanks all, freaking out about false positives now! 

But we got BFN's all along until yesterday we got a faint BFP and then this morning I did two both faint BFPs.....

Why is it all so stressful!!

Awesome...sorry to hear you think your out, has AF actually arrived? 

Xx


----------



## awesometwo

It was prob too early before for bfp as most don't start getting faint positives til day 10ish if that :D 

Nope no af yet, just pink cm on wiping. Not out yet but probably af will kick in later. Still have hope though but am realistic

You are PREGNANT :) x


----------



## tamsiewho

Let me know if AF does arrive...finger are still crossed for you!

I will feel better about it on Monday/Tuesday :)


----------



## jury3

tamsie-Sounds like you're preggo to me! Congrats! Keep us updated!


----------



## tamsiewho

Thanks Jury! I see you ovulating today, you trying again this months?


----------



## jury3

Well, I haven't O'd yet. I should get a positive opk today though, so I'll probably O tomorrow. We did an insem Tues, last night and will do another one tomorrow.


----------



## The2mums

We don't know what to think. She had on Thursday morning this pinky cm when she wiped. Then Friday afternoon brown spots in underwear and brown/red when she wiped. 
Then today same brown/red when she wipes. Did a frer but bfn but it's early as she's only due Wednesday. 

Don't know if we are out or what!!! She's no period pain like she normally gets only this pulling sensation every now and again. 

So frustrating xx


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed for bfp!

We r out this month so on to cycle 3. Feels like a million cycles x


----------



## tamsiewho

Good luck jury! Hope this is your month!

I wasn't going to POAS again today, after successfully not doing one this morning and feeling really good about it, I started reading around "early misscarraiges" and freaked myself out! So off to the loo at 3 in the afternoon after about four pints of water today....using one of those little strip ones, which I haven't had a BFP on before and got the faintest line...but it made me feel better as if there's a line in these circumstances it must be a good sign.

Got a superdrug test ready for tomorrow and Monday....then I'll see the doctor Monday for a test if they are both BFP's

Xx


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo - I know what you mean about a million cycles - we are on 4 and it seems like it has already been a year!

tamsiewho - so excited for you! Keep us posted!

jury3 and the2mums - :dust: fxd its your month for bfp!

We start insem either tomorrow or Monday as I should be oing sometime this week. Need to head to the health store and pick up my progesterone cream before I forget! Here's hoping that does the trick :-D


----------



## tamsiewho

Good luck punks! 

Hopefully everyone will get BFP's :)

Fingers crossed for everyone!

I'm driving myself crazy reading misscarriage stats ATM....why am I doing this to myself?!


----------



## jury3

Stop it! Don't do that to yourself! There's nothing you can do about it, just relax and enjoy the good news!


----------



## tamsiewho

Thanks jury..trying not to loose my mind.

But I am going to take your advice and stop looking!

Once Monday is over I will be calmer :/ 

X


----------



## jury3

I'm sure it will be good news and everything will be fine! Have you taken anymore tests?


----------



## The2mums

Right so "bleeding" stopped. She has Thursday a wipe of pinky cm, Friday several spots and there when wiped this was browny red stuff. Same Saturday getting lighter now nothing. 

So looking good I think!??? 

Cxxx


----------



## jury3

2mums-Could be a good thing! Fx'd for you!


----------



## tamsiewho

Hello all :) sorry my dad visited today so have been basically eating all day ;)

Jury - I took another test today and it was brighter than the previous faint lines and came up almost straight away :) I haven't had any bleeding at all...some nausea, heartburn, backache, headache - only today tho, some twinges in my lower belly.

AF due tomorrow, so fingers crossed it doesn't make an appearance! I'll do another test in the morning, then I'll make an appointment to see my gp and tell him the good news ;)

Jury - how you feel about this month?

I wonder if you can see my test from this am?

https://i46.tinypic.com/15i1dzk.jpg


----------



## jury3

Your test l


----------



## jury3

Woops! Lets try that again...

Your test looks very positive to me! Congrats! 

I got my smiley today and our donor offered to another donation today, so I think we have a good chance! Leaving for vacation tomorrow am, so it should help us relax and pass the 2ww by quickly...


----------



## thepunks

That is definitely a positive! Congrats!

We just started first day of insem tonight. I have a really good feeling about this round.


----------



## The2mums

Congrats that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## tamsiewho

Jury - all sounds good about your insem times, should defo be some swimmers there waiting! GOOD LUCK. Also I'm super jel about you going on holiday...are you off somewhere nice?

Punks - GOOD LUCK, if you are in the right frame of mind it must help! 

2mums - thanks :)


----------



## jury3

tamsie-Did you go to the doc or make a doc appointment?

punks-Good luck! We should be in the 2ww about the same time!

We made it to Chicago! DW's brother is getting married this weekend, so we are staying up here the whole week. We've been here before and done all the touristy stuff, so we plan to just chill out all week.


----------



## tamsiewho

Jury - yh went to the doc yesterday. He felt my stomach and back, blood pressure, listened to my chest, gave us a print out of information, spoke about miscarriage risk, answered all our questions, asked us lots of questions about my health. I had a preconception check up too, where they did a urine sample, bloods etc. The doc told me to book in with the midwife next appointment she has for more bloods and advice - I'm vegetarian he wanted me to talk about this with her and I've never had chickenpox, so to check for immunity. Midwife appointment this afternoon :)

X


----------



## jury3

Yay! Let us know how it all checks out and how the midwife appointment goes!


----------



## thepunks

Very very awesome tamsiewho!!! So excited for you!

Have fun in Chicago this week jury3! My wife and I were up there just last week to see a musical.

Today will be day 3 of insem, started Sunday night and our donor agreed to go until temp rise confirms o. He is super sweet and feels bad that it hasn't happened yet. I keep trying to reassure him that it is perfectly normal to take a bit of time.

My friend took me to lady who does tarot readings this past Saturday and she seemed to think that I would definitely conceive and there were good feelings about spring. FXD she is right! Wednesday is the first day of spring and I am supposed to o that day! I would get to have a baby as a birthday present then perhaps this December!


----------



## jury3

What musical did you see?! We love musicals! That's awesome that your donor is willing to do that for you! I think ours is realizing that if we can do more, we are more likely to make it happen. He was much more willing this time...
Lol we did a taro card reading a few months ago and they said we would get preggo too. She talked more like it would be September though...I'm hoping ours was wrong! lol


----------



## thepunks

We saw Jekyll & Hyde, it was amazing!


----------



## jury3

That's so fun! The last ones we saw were Book of Mormon and Priscilla Queen of the Desert...loved them both!


----------



## thepunks

Ooo I would love to see book of Mormon...it looks great!


----------



## tamsiewho

Morning all, midwife appointment went well, she was lovely, I have yet to meet a mean midwife tho :/

She asked me loads of questions about my health and the donors health. She took my blood pressure, I had to breath in a tube - I think something about smoking and oxygen levels? (I'm an ex smoker, but got a really good reading), spoke about downs testing - which I've agreed to the initial blood and brain fluid test (not that it would change our mind about having the baby), which hospital I want to give birth at, filled out loads of forms...booked in for what they call a "booking appointment" at 9 weeks where I will have bloods taken, I have to take in a mid stream urine sample and she will prod and poke me. She gave advice around diet (I'm veggie) and supplements. Told me my morning sickness is a good sign and that it will only get worse :/

Feeling much more settled in my mind now, I was literally going crazy in the TWW...I really hope we all get BFPs coming up!

Punks + jury - hopefully the tarot reader was right, my friend swears by them cards. I had my palms read once and they told me I would have four children! 

:) xx


----------



## awesometwo

I saw Priscilla at the theatre over here in London but we got really bad seats and could barely see anything lol. I love the movie though so I knew roughly what was going on lol

Aw Tamsie that's cool. I have met many mean midwives but hopefully you won't :D There are far more lovely ones outweighing them though :) Good luckn u will av to go search for a up the diff lesbian thread now that we can hopefully all join soon too :D


----------



## jury3

tamsie-So glad you're feeling better about it now :)

Hopefully we can all join you soon!


----------



## tamsiewho

I'm just going to lurk in the background until we are all BFPs xx


----------



## The2mums

Well we are currently 2 days late now. She had a brown/red/pinky smear on the paper this morning that was it. 
She bloated terribly - she on day 30 of her cycle which in the last 9 months of tracking she never had a 30 day cycle always 28 (varies 26 to 28 always with a 13 day LP) 

Test negative yesterday though so we are waiting till Friday it Saturday to re test. 

We are going out of our minds xx


----------



## thepunks

Think today is finally o! I have been doing saliva testing this month for ferns and today was my first day of full ferns...they were actually really cool.

Last night had dinner with our donor. It wasn't ready when he arrived so he asked if it was okay to go do his thing while it was finishing. I didn't really want the swimmers to sit back in the bathroom while we all ate and he finally left, I was worried about their safety so to speak... So I decided I would go handle that while they set the table. It was kind of funny being on the other side of the awkwardness :) After I was done, we all ate and had a lovely time. Guess by month 4 we have gotten past all the weirdness and moved on to some kind of normalcy with what is going on, which is pretty cool.

------------------------
awesometwo - I frickin love that movie! So jealous you got to see it on stage in London!

the2mums - Sounds very promising! FXD you get a bfp this weekend!


----------



## jury3

punks-I hope you did O! If so, welcome to the 2ww! It's the same for us. It's month 3 and we are finally getting in the swing of things. The awkwardness is slowly going away and it's becoming normal lol


----------



## The2mums

It's mad at first it's all so awkward but by the time the 4 or 5th go then its just normal lol!! Our donor always comes down stairs cradling the tub keeping it warm for us. Then I stick it in my bra. He's so sweet. 

We even provide the entertainment in the form of an iPad with red tube on it lol! Takes he about 5 mins then! 

Our test was negative again this morning so we aren't testing again we are going to wait at least a week. And also start opks in 9 days incase the weird thing last week was AF. But we don't think it was 

Good luck everyone - lots of baby dust 

Xx


----------



## awesometwo

We have chat for 5 or 10 mins and then he says I better get on with it and then he spends about 15 mins in bathroom while we listen to loud music and then he quickly leaves and touches wood he doesnt have to see us again lol 

2mums- fingers crosses af stays away. Ours was 3 days late this month and loads lighter than usual but there was 1 day of red medium bleeding and then more lighter pink other days. But just a bit of spotting prob isnt enough to be af? Ur still in the gameeee. 

We have 10 days til we start again so now enjoying the break x


----------



## jury3

punks-looks like your temp is on the rise! Welcome to the 2ww!

Our donor either comes over or we go to his place. We chit chat for a few minutes, sometimes have dinner, then he goes in for 15-20 min while we watch tv. Sometimes I use that time to set up my pillows and such. He hands the jar off and we head off to do our thing. Definitely gets less awkward as we go...


----------



## thepunks

Back in the 2ww :) started my progesterone cream today!
I am sure it will do the trick.


----------



## The2mums

How do you know you need the cream? Can you just buy it?? Or is it a doctor thing? 

Xx


----------



## Rainbow82

Hey! Just found this thread, my wife and I started ttc in November after our CP, we had to take a short break to find a new donor but we did and he is lovely. 

We are currently 3dpo and no symptoms yet not that I'd expect any. Not unless I could count the uncontrollable urge I had to leave my house at 7 am and find an 
open shop to buy onion bhaji and a samosa for breakfast, can't say I've eaten either for breakfast before lol but they were worth the twenty minute trek in the snow lol

Congrats Tamsinwho on your bfp. I hope everyone else gets theirs soon!


----------



## awesometwo

Welcome Rainbow! Where Abouts in UK are you guys? Fingers crossed this is your month.


----------



## thepunks

The2mums - You can usually find natural progesterone cream in health stores. I decided to try it this cycle because I showed signs of low progesterone and estrogen dominance and then tested for it. I have also been taking vit b6 to try and boost my progesterone and regulate my estrogen but that can take several months to balance out. You don't have to have a doc unless you need a stronger form of it which is good cause I don't have a gp.

Welcome rainbow82! So glad you found the thread and just in time...the 2ww can be a real pain but it is much better when you can talk to other people in the same boat :D


----------



## Rainbow82

Thanks awesometwo and thepunks, think I may be spending quite a bit of time on this thread, the TWW is awful, we usually look so hard for symptoms that I'm sure they're not there even when we think they are lol. 

Silly question maybe but does everyone continue to take BBT on TWW? I'm trying not to this month 
as it stresses me out because they are never as consistently high as they should be, am wondering if it's worth seeing dr to see if there is a progesterone issue.

Oh and awesometwo we are in west yorks, where are you guys? 

Right as it's a snow day I've decided to indulge myself with whatever I fancy today so I'm off to find more samosas and onion bhajis!


----------



## jury3

rainbow-Welcome! I was thinking the same thing. I take my temp throughout the cycle (except during AF), but I've also wondered if I have some progesterone needs. I feel like my temps don't get very high after O.

punks-Your temps look like they are still going up! Should have your crosshairs soon! What signs do you show that suggests low progesterone?

AFM I am 4dpo today. Wife's brother's wedding is tomorrow, so lots of activities over the next 3 days and then we are headed back home. Keeping us busy!


----------



## awesometwo

We r in London now but I am from south Yorkshire. We r hoping to move back to Yorkshire in next year or so! 

I am enjoying the calm before the storm now with no tww but looking forwards to next one tho as I like being in with a chance not sat waiting. Hoping she ovulates on day 16 like usual or earlier and not day 20 like last month! Her temps still up too but pretty sure its cos she has a cold and cough n stuff going on x


----------



## jury3

If her temp doesn't go down in the next few days, I think you should do a test just to make sure...It could be from the sickness, but if it doesn't go down soon I'd be curious...


----------



## awesometwo

We did one on day 16 with an internet cheapie n it was neg. Annoying tho as her period is usually 2 days og heavy and 2 days of medium and day of light. This month it was 2 days of light pink and 1 day of medium lol x


----------



## jury3

That's weird...hopefully her temp will go down soon and it will all get back to normal quickly.


----------



## awesometwo

It has gone higher today lol but she feels more cold and sore throaty today. Defo ills too as I have it tooo x


----------



## jury3

That's weird lol...I'll be curious to see what it does over the next week!


----------



## thepunks

Rainbow82 said:


> Silly question maybe but does everyone continue to take BBT on TWW? I'm trying not to this month
> as it stresses me out because they are never as consistently high as they should be, am wondering if it's worth seeing dr to see if there is a progesterone issue.

Totally not silly, I have considered not temping either cause I used to freak out about the slightest temp drop. But I still temp the whole cycle and just try to stay calm when there are ups and downs cause each days temp is not really important. What matters is the overall patterns throughout the cycle and it is perfectly normal to have your temps fluctuate a little every day.

That being said, from what I have read on web md and various sites, if you notice a large drop off of temps in you luteal phase that can be signs of hormonal imbalance or deficiency. The typical luteal phase will end with lowering temps either on the day of AF or maybe a few days before.



jury3 said:


> punks-Your temps look like they are still going up! Should have your crosshairs soon! What signs do you show that suggests low progesterone?

After tracking my cycles for the past several months I noticed that my luteal phase was not very consistent, temp and length wise. Then when we started ttc, I started tracking my monthly symptoms/signs and I realized after reading lots of forums and websites that what I thought was normal was not really good, I really wish they had talked about this stuff in school or at the doctor! I typically would have a few days of spotting in lp then very heavy AF with severe clotting and cramping for at least 5 days and another 3 or so days of spotting. I also had horrible PMS for almost the entire lp with night sweats, hot flashes, really depressed feelings, constant headaches, dryness and absolutely no sex drive.

Once I started taking the prenatal vitamins and b6 (originally started cause of the frequently short lp) things started to get better and I realized that all the symptoms I was having before are actually signs of low progesterone and estrogen dominance. And since the b6 helps regulate estrogen and progesterone it was trying to balance out my levels. You can get your levels tested either by saliva or blood and I found a clinic that does at home saliva testing by mail so that just confirmed the problem. Since I really didn't want to wait 6-12 months for the vitamins and supplements to balance my levels before being able to have a baby I went the progesterone cream route to hopefully supplement my body while it is trying to balance.



awesometwo said:


> It has gone higher today lol but she feels more cold and sore throaty today. Defo ills too as I have it tooo x

Sorry to hear that :( I hope you both start feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Mom2Hope

Hi everyone...this seems like a very supportive and busy thread...I wanted to join in...am new here and still browsing around...

My wife and I are also TTC (lesbian couple) this was our first month and right now we are in our TWW...its killing me...never done this before and the waiting is so long...it feels like a lifetime has passed and it's barely been 7 days...

Well...I wish all you ladies the best of luck and lots of baby dust...


----------



## thepunks

Mom2Hope - welcome! The tww is definitely the worst...it always feels like it takes forever. I am on my 4th tww now and it does get a wee bit better in terms of the wait. Did you use at home insem or are you working with a fertility doc?


----------



## awesometwo

The first tww was defo the worst! It still sucks but I felt less obsessive and naive the second time round x


----------



## awesometwo

Day 20 of raised temp and BFN. Pretty sure it is cos of her cold etc. Annoying though lol we start doing opk testing tomorrow as cd10 x


----------



## Mom2Hope

We are using at home Insem...the donor we have is really nice and we have a pretty good relationship with him...I am hoping we don't have any future tww..but if we do then I sure hope it does get easier with the wait....

I wish you all luck...hope that BFP comes along soon for those of you still in this month :)


----------



## Rainbow82

thepunks said:


> I think we may have been reading the same websites lol. My temps after O are all over the place, think I'm gonna go to the docs in no bfp by march. Time isn't really on our side as found out recently when filling in a health form for something else that my aunt had complete menopause at 34, my nanna at about 37 and my mum was on HRT at 40. I'm already 30 so stressing about it slightly which probably doesnt help.
> 
> Can't believe I'm almost halfway through the TWW we seem really relaxed this time, probably because apart from a positive opk I have had no signs of ovulation whatsoever, temps didnt rise at all in fact got lower :( so think we are out.
> 
> I hope you are both feeling better soon awesometwo :)


----------



## The2mums

Well AF hasn't shown yet we are now 7 days late which has never happened before!! Not in the last 9 months of constant tracking anyway. Usually 28 days the cycle now on day 35!! 

She's feeling nausea after eating at night and seems to be getting queasy in the car. Tests say bfn so this is all confusing!!!!! 
She's also having mega hot flushes and is warm in bed at night. All of which isn't normal for her oh and crazy dreams!!!! 
She's also gots lots of gas and her toilet habits are all over the place peeing all the time. 

Any ideas any advice!???? Gonna re test this Saturday then if nothing the Saturday after then if nothing go the doctors as by 20th April if she is she'd be 8 weeks! 

Driving me insane this!!!!! I've read some women never show in the wee only in blood could it be this?? She is sure she's pregnant! xxx


----------



## awesometwo

I think you just covered it all! There is always a chance! If you don't get a bfp this week then go to Dr for a blood test! Fingers crosseddddd. Symptoms can be psychological induced too though but I don't see how thay could make you pee a lot lol. Hope you get a BFP :D


----------



## thepunks

the2mums - sounds very very promising!!!


----------



## jury3

Mom2Hope-Welcome! We are in month 3...month 1 was definitely the longest 2ww! It's gotten easier now, we are much more relaxed. Hopefully you get your bfp and won't have to worry about it again!

The2mums-It sounds promising! Do you know how many days past O she is?


----------



## jury3

awesome-I noticed her temp finally started going down...is she feeling better?


----------



## The2mums

She's 20 days past O we think.


----------



## tamsiewho

2mums - go to the doctor and get checked out. Good luck :) 

Good luck to all :) hope to hear some BFP stories soon xx


----------



## The2mums

Isn't it a bit early? We was going to wait till April week beginning 8th. 

X


----------



## tamsiewho

I'd go just to have things checked, it's a bit unusual that it hasn't shown up on the test and she's so late? The gp is there for us to put our minds at rest and make sure we are well. Can't hurt to pop in and see :)


----------



## jury3

2mums-What are you guys doing to track cycles? Are you temping, tracking mucus, doing opks? Just curious. Anyway, I found these articles:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/No-period-past-luteal-phase-length.html

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/periods-late-negative-test.shtml

https://www.babycenter.com/404_three-pregnancy-tests-say-no-but-my-periods-more-than-two-we_7106.bc

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/...y-test-youve-missed-period-your-test-negative


----------



## thepunks

jury3 - how are you doing so far this cycle? any good signs yet?

My temps went up again today - so looking good so far :)
I have been way more sleepy this cycle than the previous. So hopefully that is a good sign.

Can't really focus at work right now, lol just waiting for 5 o'clock to hit so I can get home and relax while watching some Doctor Who.


----------



## jury3

Your chart looks good punks, definitely looks like you O'd! You're just 2 days behind me :) I'm trying not to ss too much. My bbs hurt, but that's normal. I had a couple of pinches/twinges yesterday, but that could've even been gas lol My nipples were sore yesterday and today, but I've had that happen before. So, nothing that really makes me thing anything. I'm trying to stay busy and distract myself so I don't obsess! lol Any symptoms for you yet?


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed for you guys! Temp finally went down this end! Now we r just hoping it wasn't ovulation dip as usually goes to 36.2 lol I am away weds and thurs night so it can't happen then either lol x


----------



## jury3

Yay for her temps going down! Hopefully she'll wait to O until you get back!


----------



## awesometwo

Yep. Been having strong words with her ovaries. I hope you guys are all having good luck!


----------



## jury3

Not much going on for me...bbs and nipples still a little sore. Noticed that nipples looked slightly dry/flaky last night which is new for me. I'm sure it's just the weather though. Tested this morning, bfn. I'm only 9 dpo though. 
How are you guys doing?


----------



## thepunks

Been super tired lately - taking 3 hour naps after work LOL!

Trying to decide when I am going to start testing...I bought dipsticks from amazon so I have like 50 some tests. I figure I am 7 dpo today so perhaps I could start testing now and just keep testing everyday.


----------



## jury3

Lol I've considered doing the same thing. I have the amazon strips, FRER, and I just discovered the 88 cent tests from Walmart today. I also got a digi for the time I actually see a line on one of these things! After doing the FRER this morning, I did the walmart cheapie, an amazon cheapie and an opk....all bfn. The opk barely had a line at all. Even at 9 dpo it's discouraging. I might wait until Friday to test again, I'll be 11 dpo then.
My nipples were really dry and itchy today, but I have been wearing a bra I haven't worn in a while, so that could be why lol Having some really slight cramps/twinges still....


----------



## thepunks

Temp went up again today YAY! Broke down and decided to start testing. Nothing yet but only 8 dpo. Here's hoping for my birthday baby :D


----------



## jury3

I tested today also...10 dpo bfn


----------



## tamsiewho

Good luck everyone, my nipples too are flaky tmi? And my friend who is preggo her whole nipple pealed!

X


----------



## thepunks

That is so weird! I have never heard of peeling nipples as a pregnancy thing.


----------



## jury3

Well, my nipples have been kind of dry and flaky for about 3 days now...hopefully that's a good sign for me too! lol

Tested today, 10 dpo, bfn...still having light cramps/twinges, sore bbs and slightly sore nipples (which is difficult bc they itch too lol)


----------



## Mom2Hope

HPT Test

can anyone let me know if they think this is a BFP too or if I am just imagining things??? First time doing any of this...including reading a test...


----------



## thepunks

Mom2Hope said:


> HPT Test
> 
> can anyone let me know if they think this is a BFP too or if I am just imagining things??? First time doing any of this...including reading a test...

That is funny I just voted for your test before I read the post!

Definitely see a line there!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mom2Hope

YAY :) thanks punks...i still have my fingers crossed that it isn't a false positive...i really hope it is giving me honest to goodness good news...when should i make an appointment to have it confirmed with my gp?? I am giong on Monday to see if they can do anything else about this cold i have...but i don't know if monday is to early to have them run a preg. test or not since that is also the day AF would be due...new to all of this sorry for all the crazy questions

and thank you for voting on the test...alot of people have said it is def. + which makes me very happy...all smiles :)


----------



## jury3

mom2hope-I think it looks positive. The line is pink, right? If it's pink, it shouldn't be a false positive. Yay! Congrats! If you're getting a positive on an at-home test, they should be able to test at the doc. I don't think there's anything wrong with calling today to schedule an appointment. If you feel like that's too soon you could wait until Monday. How many dpo are you?

Man, that's 2 bfps I've seen today and like 5 this last week....I feel like that's too many and there's no way I will get one now. lol Stupid? Maybe... I tested today, 11dpo, bfn.


----------



## Mom2Hope

I am like 12 dpo...i called and set an appointment for monday for my cold...and may have them run a test while i am there...i think i will :)

just because lots of other + have shown up doesn't mean you wont get one...maybe its a good month for lots of BFP's....keep your head up...


----------



## jury3

Thanks :) Unfortunately I've already started spotting. I'm sure AF will be here Sunday or Monday.


----------



## tamsiewho

Mom2Hope said:


> I am like 12 dpo...i called and set an appointment for monday for my cold...and may have them run a test while i am there...i think i will :)
> 
> just because lots of other + have shown up doesn't mean you wont get one...maybe its a good month for lots of BFP's....keep your head up...


Hi and congrats, your test defo looks positive to me!

I went to the gp on the day my AF was due, he didn't test, just took my word for it, he checke my blood pressure and felt around my stomach and gave sme advice. Saw the midwife the next day and she didn't test either...just take the home tests as conformation until the booking appointment, which for me is at nine weeks. I think everywhere does it differently, but this is my experience :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

I'm sorry jury...but don't give up...and thanks tamsiewho...

ladies I have a question...I've never been pregnant myself...and with the hpt popping BFP this morning...the fact that my temperature keeps spiking up to like 102.6 and 103 concerns me....normally I would just take tylenol and rest a lot...but I understand undue stress especially in the first trimester is not good at all...I have an appointment with my doc on monday...and i went to an urgent care wednesday and got antibiotic...but my temp is still spiking...i'm still sleeping a lot...and I don't know what to do to bring it down...any suggestions or advice??


----------



## jury3

Here are a few of the websites I found that talk about fever during pregnancy. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x554816/how-can-i-treat-fever-safely-in-pregnancy

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-32/fever-and-cold.aspx


----------



## Mom2Hope

thanks jury...appreciate the sites to read...will definitly look into them...


----------



## thepunks

Another neg today still only 10 dpo :( I am getting impatient! I still can't decide what is better, testing like crazy or just waiting until after AF is a no show. AF is not due until next Friday that seems like forever!
Temp dipped today but that would be on par with last months climb which seems to be a good sign. I am really hoping to get an early bfp in time for April 1st. We shall see I guess.

jury3 - how goes it today? Still feel like AF is on her way? I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you that it was late implantation spotting instead :)


----------



## jury3

Slightly crampy and my temp dropped, both AF symptoms. She should be here tomorrow...


----------



## J.D.

Hey Mom2Hope congrats!!!!

Definitely see your dr on Monday, but until then, cooling your body is the way to go at that kind of fever level. Even if it's uncomfortable, a cool bath will help. Sleeping with no covers, windows open, that kind of thing. I've had to do it with babies and it's horrible -- they cry and cry -- but ultimately, the temperature goes down, and all is good. 

Tylenol (just plain tylenol, nothing added) is meant to be safe during pregnancy, so I'd use that too. 

Good luck and Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## awesometwo

My OH has decided to ovulate over Easter bank holiday lol. Positive OPK today. Thankfully our donor is going out of his way and treking to ours on a bank holiday Sunday morning for us so we are able to do tomorrow so thankfully we are gonna be in with a shot! 

Congratulations on BFP mum2hope! Great news. 

Don't get too disheartened about bfn people cos we gotta think that it takes 6 months on average and up to a year is normal! That's what we keep telling ourselves :)

X


----------



## tamsiewho

Good luck awesome!


----------



## Mom2Hope

awesome & JD...thanks...

JD I've been doing cool baths...cold towel on the head and as much without blankets as possible...but when it's 84 in the house with the door open and no heater on...it's hard to stay cool...am sleeping with the ceiling fan on tonight...it hasn't been going up as high any more...it stays between 99 and 101...which while isn't great isn't as bad either...thanks for the advice and the congrats...

really hoping that hpt was telling truth :) thank you guys


----------



## jury3

punks-how are you feeling today?

AF showed up last night, a bit earlier than I expected. On to the next cycle...


----------



## J.D.

Mom2Hope, there's almost no such thing as a false positive. Be happy, and 101 isn't anywhere near as bad as 103. I can't imagine it being warm in the house in March with the windows open, but I've never been to Texas! At least you won't go through what I've been going through, where I am unreasonably cold all the time, everywhere, for the last 4 weeks lol.


----------



## The2mums

We are 12 days late now. Wifeys having hot flushes nausea peeing for England. 

Bfn on tests. Doctors on 9th by then will be 21 days late and technically 7weeks! 

Never been late - loads symptoms and nothing other than pregnancy to explain it all despite the bfns. 
xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

2mums good look to yall it still sounds promising...
J.D. we have been having some crazy weather here lately and can't decide if it wants to stay freezing or be summer...either way we seem to be skipping 2 seasons and bouncing between winter and summer lol...but fever broke today and been normal all day...i'm going to dr. tomorrow morning and hopefully they will confirm the good news then i can stop bottling it in side and tell everyone i know :) yay...

fingers still crossed...and i do so hope you are right about that false positive business JD cause being our first ttc and possibly being successful...i don't know much about anything other than BFP or BFN...

goodnight ladies...and baby dust...


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo - Good luck! glad your donor was willing to be flexible.

Mom2Hope - Glad you are feeling better.

jury3 - Sorry to hear about AF but glad you are thinking positive about the next cycle.

The2mums - Occasionally it is possible to not get a bfp until a few weeks late but hopefully the doc will be able to give you an explanation. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

-----------------------------------------------

Doing okay here - my wife is getting impatient for a bfp. Wondering if my temp is going to go back up tomorrow. I hope so! I have been doing the saliva microscope this month and it is pretty interesting. I have been getting full ferns for a few days now. Which could be 2nd estrogen swing or maybe more. Depends on if it continues.


----------



## jury3

I am really committed to getting healthy this cycle. I have about 60 lbs I could lose and I'm afraid my unhealthy eating habits and lack of physical activity could be keeping me from seeing a bfp. I also want to do it bc I feel like crap, so there's no reason not to do it! lol I'm also considering going to the doc and seeing if they will make sure everything is ok with my hormone levels, etc. For those of you who have had testing: did you go through your gyno or contact the RE directly? Was it super expensive? Were they willing to do what you wanted?


----------



## Mom2Hope

Jury...I'm not sure which doc you would go to for that but if they can run the panels right then they can probably get insurance to cover most of these tests....because hormones (if off) can affect a lot and not just fetility...hope someone else can help more than me...

punks thank you...i am feeling much better...but it's probably because now the doc has confirmed I do have BFP and I am exstatic :) 

very happy :)


----------



## thepunks

So it seems that the psychic was right :) got a super faint pos yesterday at 12 dpo and today again. Used like 5 sticks just to make sure I wasn't seeing things :D

Still a few days off of test time technically as I am only cd 26 out of a typical 28.


----------



## tamsiewho

thepunks said:


> So it seems that the psychic was right :) got a super faint pos yesterday at 12 dpo and today again. Used like 5 sticks just to make sure I wasn't seeing things :D
> 
> Still a few days off of test time technically as I am only cd 26 out of a typical 28.

OMG punks! That's super news!! Congrats on your BFP :) clever psychic ;) and well done you!!


----------



## Rainbow82

Eek that's great news punks! I also got a bfp on Saturday which was cd25. That's a lot of BFPs this month from this thread. Fingers crossed that everyone else gets theirs soon :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Congrats on the BFP's!!! We're a lesbian couple and today is 10 DPO but my test was BFN, I'll try again tomorrow but losing a bit of hope.


----------



## jury3

Holy crap punks! Congrats! So excited for you!!!! How many months ttc is that?


----------



## Mom2Hope

punks that is awesome!!!! Congratulations....:)


----------



## awesometwo

Omg this thread will soon become a up the diff thread :)

FF is telling us we ovulated day off pos opk cos temp went up slightly day after. Still hoping it was day after! Stupid bank holidays! 

I hope everyone is okkkkk x


----------



## J.D.

It's almost time to start a "lesbians in the first trimester" thread!!! Congrats!!!:flower:


----------



## sparklela

Hey, i just started one! 

Due date somewhere btwn Nov 21-24... Battling nausea :-(


----------



## Mom2Hope

sparklela, did you just start the thread that JD was talking about??? If so where did you start it at???


----------



## J.D.

Mom2Hope said:


> sparklela, did you just start the thread that JD was talking about??? If so where did you start it at???

I just found it here!


----------



## Mom2Hope

thanks J.D.


----------



## sparklela

Yup, that's it!


----------



## thepunks

thanks everyone! I hope everyone gets theirs soon!!!
:dust:




Rainbow82 said:


> Eek that's great news punks! I also got a bfp on Saturday which was cd25. That's a lot of BFPs this month from this thread. Fingers crossed that everyone else gets theirs soon :)

CONGRATS!!!



sparklela said:


> Hey, i just started one!
> 
> Due date somewhere btwn Nov 21-24... Battling nausea :-(

CONGRATS!!! I was wondering if you had gotten lucky since we had not heard from you in a while :)


----------



## The2mums

Caved in and went doctors! 
He ordered 
FBC
FER2
GLRAND
IFSH
ILH
IPRG
LFT2
PHCG
PROL2
TSH
UE

anyone care to explain the above?

Xx


----------



## Mom2Hope

Ue tests for urea and electrolytes. TSH is your thyroid test. PHCG is to check for the pregnancy hormone...LFT should be to test your liver function...and unfortunately I don't know what those other ones are hon...

Hope you get some good news back though...the blood test should tell you if that pregnancy hormone is present....which i know is what your wanting so my fingers are crossed :)


----------



## awesometwo

Fbc is full blood count so will check your platlets (can indicate clotting problems) and also iron levels. Mom2hope baggied the rest I knew lol 

Hope they all come back Goooood. Spesh the pregnancy one x


----------



## sparklela

Hey punks 

Yeah, sorry to have disappeared... We decided after we inseminated in February (the month it worked!) to just totally forget it... Not talk about it, etc, to avoid making ourselves crazy. The 2ww is horrid-- as we all know! Anyway, we managed that, somehow... Hence the silence. 

And wouldn't you know it-- that's exactly when it worked! Not like that could have really changed anything, but I was afraid to jinx it... 

This thread seems to have gone nuts with BFPs this month. Congrats to folks with ghe BFPs and baby dust to everyone starting a new round!


----------



## Rainbow82

The2mums said:


> Caved in and went doctors!
> He ordered
> FBC
> FER2
> GLRAND
> IFSH
> ILH
> IPRG
> LFT2
> PHCG
> PROL2
> TSH
> UE
> 
> the above?
> 
> Xx

Full blood count, iron, thyroid function, prolactin, follicle stimulating 
hormone, electrolytes, luteinusing hormone, hcg, progesterone. Everything basically :). When do 
you get results? 
anyone care to explain


----------



## jury3

If you search each of those things you should find explanations. I searched some things the other night and put each one in as "tsh and fertility". I found all the answers I needed. I just had blood drawn yesterday to get my hormone levels tested out. I don't know for sure what all they are testing for, but hopefully I'll get results by the end of the week. When will you get your results 2mums? Let us know!


----------



## The2mums

Bfn on bloods so ur guess is as good as mine as to wtf is going on - only thing I can think of is the spotting was in fact a super light period 

Gutted doesn't begin to explain how I feel 

X


----------



## jury3

Sorry to hear that 2mums :( :hugs: Have you talked to the doctor about the results yet?


----------



## thepunks

So sorry to hear that The2mums! :hugs:
I hope the rest of the result give some insight into the situation for you.


----------



## jury3

punks have you set up your doc apt yet?


----------



## thepunks

I don't have a doc or ob/gyn and will be using a homebirth midwife instead. I have never really been a big doctor kind of person so I don't think I will be using one at all if I can avoid it.


----------



## jury3

Oh, ok! Have you made an appointment with your midwife then? I would like to use a midwife as well. I might do an obgyn on the side since my insurance covers it so I can get a few ultrasounds. I hope to be able to do a home birth though.


----------



## awesometwo

There is no rush to see midwife really. Well over here women see their midwife for first time between 8 and 12 weeks. Homebirth midwife sounds good. America seems fond of Dr led care! They should adopt the UK wayyyy lol x


----------



## jury3

I agree! I think doctors are too quick to intervene. Our friend just had a baby last night. They stripped her membranes before it was even her due date. Then induced her 4 days after her due date. Of course then labor sucks even worse bc they give you pitocin. She has a beautiful new baby girl, but I don't understand why they can't let it happen naturally! At the same time, I think every woman should be able to choose their own birth plan and do what makes them comfortable. It just makes me sad that doctors get them worked up and kind of force them into thinking they need to do things sometimes. I feel like maybe they will start to head in a more natural direction soon...


----------



## awesometwo

Over here they go to almost 2 weeks past their due date before they induce you. Unless their are any complications and we start off with milder things. So many American programs I watch seem to dole out pitocin and epidurals like sweets. Nearly everybody over here is looked after and delivered by a midwife and I don't think our mortality rate is any different! Dr led midwifery is great if the women are high risk but drs are risk minded and generally pregnant women are not sick or at dramatic risk at all so why shud a Dr look after somebody who has no illness but a natural thing happening!


----------



## jury3

Agreed!


----------



## thepunks

I haven't made an appointment yet but probably will in the next week or so. I totally agree about the dr vs midwife thing. I am totally obsessed with Ina May Gaskin and the farm midwives and have been reading all the books I can about natural birthing. I figure my body was made to do this so all I need to do is get out of the way and let it do its thing.


----------



## jury3

Me too! Have you seen The Business of Being Born? I saw Ina May is coming out with a new documentary too...


----------



## thepunks

Definitely I loved that and the follow up to it as well. I can't wait for Ina May's movie to be available. I am reading Spiritual Midwifery right now!


----------



## jury3

I am so glad to have found some women who understand where I'm coming from lol Our donor was telling us that during one really bad contraction his wife made a comment about me being an idiot for wanting to do it natural lol I was like, "Well, I don't plan on getting pitocin, so my contractions hopefully won't be so strong." She couldn't argue with that!


----------



## awesometwo

One of my friends went to the farm last year for a couple of weeks and loved it. I have read spiritual midwifety too. Main thing with childbirth really is to wing it and go with flow. Just do whatever is safest for you and baby. You never know how its gonna go til you are in that place x


----------



## jury3

I would love to go to the farm! Ugh, I can't wait to be pregnant so I can experience all of it...lol


----------



## thepunks

Well it looks like I am back to waiting on O... After a night of horrible cramping and then heavy clotting then steady heavy flow today... seems I have had yet another chemical :(


----------



## awesometwo

I am really sorry to hear that I hope you are both ok :( I heard they can happen in up to 70% of pregnancies. Can't believe the number is so high. Be toughhh x


----------



## tamsiewho

Oh punks I'm so sorry to hear this! 

Xx


----------



## jury3

:( I'm sorry punks! I can't even imagine how disappointing that is... :hugs:


----------



## gingmg

Just found this site today. My wife and I have been TTC for 5 cycles now, and it feels like forever. I'm so happy to have found a site with other lesbians TTC, I felt like the only one. Starting to feel deflated and discouraged. Due for AF tomorrow, and all signs point towards she will be here right on time. :(


----------



## dutiful23

So sorry punks congrats to those who got their bfp we have had to stop ttc for a while cuz tablets ive been prescribed are no good for trying hopefully i can stop them in a couple of months im gutted my health took a blow at this time


----------



## journey2mommy

Hi, I'm new here and my partner and I are in our 2WW. My gf had IUI on March 29th and we are due to have blood test on Friday April 12th. We are having a hard time waiting till then and took a hpt which was a BFN but expected at this time in our 2WW. Has anyone had lower back pain along with abdominal pain and heightened sensitivity to smell as an early symptom.
:shrug:


----------



## awesometwo

Hey new people :) My wife had back pain and good sense of smell last month and period showed up so we have officially decided that the only good symptom is a BFP lol. We r currently on day 8 or 9 of tww. This is our third month. The wait does get easier thankgoodness x


----------



## J.D.

awesometwo said:


> Hey new people :) My wife had back pain and good sense of smell last month and period showed up so we have officially decided that the only good symptom is a BFP lol. We r currently on day 8 or 9 of tww. This is our third month. The wait does get easier thankgoodness x

I cannot emphasise enough how true this is. When I finally stopped symptom spotting, I was a much saner creature. :flower:


----------



## journey2mommy

Thank you awesometwo. Hoping the third time is the charm for you. It's crazy how during the 2WW consider every little thing a symptom of a possible pregnancy. Still hopeful though until AF rears her ugly little head.


----------



## gingmg

How do you gals time trying to conceive, especially those going through IUIs? We go to a clinic for our IUIs and go in the following day after I get a positive OPK. Do any of you do it the same way? I've been freaked out about the timing since the beginning, but I keep telling myself this clinic would change their policy if they weren't getting any results. I'm beyond frustrated, confused, and depressed.


----------



## J.D.

How many cycles have you done that way? I would have thought after a number of them, they'd offer a medicated cycle? I had zero success timing things myself, but conceived then on my first medicated cycle (injected fsh to stimulate folicile production, then hCG shot to make me ovulate). It's expensive, because they monitor you closely (I had several internal scans to see how the follicules were progressing and making sure Iwasn't hyperstimulated).


----------



## gingmg

This is our 5th cycle. I have my blood preg test tomorrow. If it's negative, I think we are going to make an appointment with the MD to talk about our options. Congrats to you, and thanks for your answers.


----------



## thepunks

hello to the new "faces" - I think it is awesome how many people we are finding in the same situation!

I will have to agree that symptom spotting can lead to insanity! I try really hard not to think about it myself but it can be quite hard. Given the current situation I am actually surprisingly happy and just think that everything happens for a reason. The time for my tiny punkins will come soon enough and I am going to enjoy my week off of the baby making/waiting game.

:dust: to all those in their tww :)


----------



## gingmg

Hi all,
I've gone back and read this thread from the beginning, you all have been through a lot in this process and sound like a great support for each other. I'm sorry I just jumped into this thread in the middle of my panic realizing, yet again, I didn't conceive. 

These last months have been a whirl wind of emotions and I felt like the only one out there. My wife is my biggest support of coarse, but she is very relaxed about this whole thing and feels like it will take when its supposed to take and doesn't really worry about it, obsess about it, or need to look anything up about it. I, on the other hand, spend way too much time thinking about it, worrying about it, and looking everything up I possible can about it. I was banned from the internet for awhile from my wife, mother, and NP. I mean not really, but kinda. But that has only lasted so long. Maybe I just needed this kinda of thread, instead of looking things up that may or may not apply to me. 

Anyway, that's me. Waiting to O now. Going to do everything I can to just enjoy this time. Promising myself to do more yoga and have made an appointment for acupuncture this weekend. 

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies,
G


----------



## jury3

gingmg-Nothing wrong with jumping in! It's really nice to have people to talk to who understand what you're going through. We can help ease what the internet makes you worry about lol GL!


----------



## awesometwo

Waved hello to the glorious bitch this morning. We feel surprisingly chilled out though and didn't pee on any stick! Trying to be more chilled out about it (at least for a few more months before we get concerned) Feels like way more than 3 attempts though! But i guess we started charting 7 months ago or something which drags it outt x


----------



## journey2mommy

:( AF just reared her ugly head. I'm out. Getting back on the ovulation train.


----------



## thepunks

Just finished af...super weird this month...i think the vitamins are really kicking in. Just waiting for next week now to start again and it will be back to the tww. I am not testing this month! I am so over this whole process. Just waiting for af to no show...testing is too stressful.


----------



## journey2mommy

I agree testing is very stressful and we are not testing this time either. Good luck


----------



## jury3

I'm sorry punks, I know you're bummed and rightfully so :( :hugs: I agree with you. I'm tired of testing and getting my hopes up and then AF shows. It's a waste of tests/money anyway. I really hope you get a sticky one soon! Do you think you'll go to the doc if that continues to happen? Also curious, what kind of supplements are you taking?


----------



## awesometwo

We didn't test this month either. Didn't even get tempted. Over this too. I just want us to be pregnant! We r gonna go to Dr after 6 months if no bean x


----------



## thepunks

I take prenatals, 50 mg b6, and 1tbsp omega oil blend daily. Also going to keep up the progesterone cream, from o to af, that I started last month cause I feel like it helped with my pms symptoms.

If nothing sticks in the next 2 months that will be 6 months ttc and I think we might take a break.


----------



## gingmg

Punks- where did you get the progesterone cream? I've wondered about that for myself too, but trying not to self diagnosis anymore. I've already self diagnosed a zillion problems.

Made an appointment with the doc for the end of the month, just to touch base and ask all my questions. Im not going to test next time either. It's too maddening. 

As far as supplements, I prob go overboard, but am taking prenatals, coenzyme q10, l-arginine, royal jelly, and an herbal supp called pregnancy prep that has maca root and red raspberry leaf and some other stuff that supposedly help. Who knows, nothing has worked so far, but I'm willing to try almost anything to speed this up. It's felt long enough.

Totally understand taking a break. We did after a few failed attempts and it helped us to try to focus on other things for awhile. 

Don't know if anyone is into yoga, but you tube has some videos on fertility yoga. Again, not like any of this is working for me, but hoping it will soon.

How is everyone?


----------



## thepunks

I use emerita pro-gest, I ordered it from amazon after buying some trial packets at my local health store.


----------



## thepunks

Due to O sometime this week, starting with our donor again tomorrow. Really hoping for lucky #5. The psychic could still be right as she said last month or this one. Definitely not testing early this month and going to try really hard to not symptom spot.


----------



## jury3

Good luck punks! Wishing you lots of baby dust!


----------



## gingmg

Debating lying to the clinic this month when trying to time this next IUI.... 
Their policy is to go the following day after a positive OPK. I should have been charting my temps this whole time, but I haven't. Actually I used to, but then this clinic said I would drive myself crazy and to just follow the OPKs. However, I have a feeling I ovulate the same day as my positive OPK, not 24 hrs later. I always get a smile on the 13th of my cyle and we go in on the 14th. I think I might call on the 12th to say I have a positive result, and go on the 13th. It can't hurt right? I've been freaked out this whole time that the timing is wrong, but I've been trying to be patient and follow the rules.

What's the worst that can happen? It doesn't take? I'm already used to that.

It makes me SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mad that I have to time everything with a clinic. Ugh...


----------



## J.D.

Hi! I always found the day before I'd get the smile, I'd get a pale line (and I'd normally get no line). OPKs don't work the same for everyone. Might be worth ejecting the cartridge and seeing if it's starting to happen already. 

Have you ever continued to test for ovulation after you get your smile? 

Might be worth even being honest with them and telling them what you want to try. Unless they're able to offer you a medicated cycle, I don't see why they'd object.


----------



## gingmg

J.D.
I do get the faint line before the smile. I've gotten a smile before on CD 12 in the afternoon, but you have to call before noon to get in for the next day. So I stopped testing twice a day and just followed their instructions of testing in the morning only. Which makes me equally as mad, because most women start their surge in the afternoon, not in the morning. Back when I was temping, three of the months I O'd on CD 13 and only one on the 14th, then I stopped checking. Also, on those months that I O'd on CD 13, I still had a smile on CD14. I guess I thought because I work nights, the flip flopping back and forth was messing with my temp, so I wasn't sure it was reliable. Now I'm back to where I was all these months ago, a ton of questions and confusion. I've brought up all these questions before, but no one seems to think it's a big deal. It's not that I won't do a medicated cycle, it's just that I want to make sure we are doing this right before we jump into the next thing. My wife has left it up to me which day we go. I might need to rule it out that we have this all wrong, just to make myself feel better, and to be able to gain their trust again. Then, if this doesn't take, we see the MD again at the end of the month, and boy do I have questions that I need answers to.


----------



## jury3

gingmg-I am a big believer that those of us who track cycles and temp know our bodies better than anyone else. My body changes each month, sometimes I O on the day of positive opk, sometimes I O the day after. One month I O'd 2 days after. So, I think you should do what you feel is right for you. We don't all fit into a box...

Just like my doc, they asked me to call when I get a positive opk to do my cd21 bloodwork. I know they really want 7 dpo blood work. I got positive yesterday, but will most likely O today. So, I will go from that, not opk. If I went with the cd 21, I'd only be 2 dpo lol So, definitely do what you feel is best for you...


----------



## awesometwo

You should chart too if u rnt confident with opk. It is useful doing it for even a week or two a month til u see your temp shoot up for more than 3 days so u know when u ovulate etc. U don't av to temp after this? May be worth doing. Also inseminating day before suppose to be best anyway as takes sperm time to prepare themselves to penetrate an egg. Day before worth a shot x


----------



## gingmg

Do you all take folic acid in addition to a prenantal?


----------



## thepunks

I don't but I eat alot of food that has it so I think I am covered.

How is everyone doing?
In the tww again...no poas or ss for me this round. I am going to try and distract myself with work and video games. And if they doesn't work, I will be buying some tv series that I haven't seen yet lol. :D


----------



## gingmg

Ooppss! Maybe lying to the clinic was a bad idea. They had a hard time getting past my cervix. Three different people had to try! Had a faint line yesterday, but didnt poas today cuz I'm too scared there won't be smile. It's ok either way, I was taking a gamble anyway trying to predict when the smile would come. I'm sure they could tell I was early cuz of the position of my cervix. Science 1 me 0. Oh well. Guess I just wait it out and see what happens. 

How is everyone?


----------



## amariee

Ok I'm not a lesbian but I just want to give you ladies TONS of credit :) baby dust to you all!!


----------



## 02penguin

We r inseminating tomorrow. She o'd 2 days early last month n looking to b even earlier this month too. Got a dark line today but not positive dark n temp is up but we r hoping lt is cos we had disturbed sleep n she got up to toilet first blah blah as we were in a hotel. Hoping temp dips tomorrow!! Wishing we cud have sex everyday/ possess bountiful sperm LOL


----------



## awesometwo

Also we need some positives this month :) We keep getting sucked in to baby shops too and it is both adorable and depressing lol we also have a couple of good friends expecting so use that as a excuse to look :) can't imagine ever been able to buy things for real! x


----------



## gingmg

Penguin- I feel the same way... never really cared about sperm till now, and now I wish we had our own (just for a little while) Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## thepunks

Strange temp dip the past few days and then today it shot way up. Very confused now as it would seem too early for implantation and I have never had a fallback rise and they are only supposed to last for one day.
Hoping he weirdness is a good sign!
My wife does not want to test at all this month. I don't know if I can wait though.


----------



## awesometwo

We didn't test last month and it went ok. Was kinda nice not having bummed out negative feeling. We just got usual temp dip n spotting and like well on to next month then type mind set x


----------



## awesometwo

Also it is an epic dip. Implantation can be from 3 to 12 days I read somewhere so fingers crossed x


----------



## thepunks

Well here's hoping for early implantation.


----------



## gingmg

I'm starting to loose it. Feeling very discouraged and sad today. It was exciting TTC at the beginning, but now it feels like our goal is so far away. FF hasn't marked off my O date yet, but I think it is going to say the 14th, not 13th like I was guessing from previous charts. God I wish I was charting this whole time, but I was trying to be relaxed and not think about it. Damn frozen sperm live less than 24 hours, so I don't think this will be a successful cycle. I feel so angry and sad and I don't know how to dig myself out of this obsession and black hole of negativity. I think my wife is going to trade me in soon for a new wife. She always listens to me and is a great support, but we look at this whole experience very differently. Of coarse she is disappointed when it doesn't take, but I guess she copes with it better and it isn't eating her alive like it is me. It's starting to feel like I have a problem. Maybe I've been freaked out about the timing for no reason, maybe it just isn't working. It's starting to feel like it's never going to work. My best friend is due in 4 weeks, and I'm finding myself pulling away from her. She tries to be supportive, but she got pregnant both times on the first try of unprotected sex so she doesn't understand the disappointment I feel every month. I wish I wasn't jealous, but I am. I'm angry that I can't make a baby with the person I love, and have resorted to clinics and frozen sperm, appointments, and office hours. I see the doctor next week, and I'm getting so anxious to get this show on the road I may resort to paying the extra money for a monitored cycle, or even a medicated cycle. I always said i wouldn't do that until we went a year, to mimic what people do the community, but I don't know if I can handle another 6 months of this. Sorry to go on and on, but I'm really starting to have a break down and I don't know how to get out of my head and back into my life.


----------



## J.D.

gingmg

BEEN THERE. Seriously, if you have the money to do a monitored/medicated cycle, go and do it. We tried for 2 years. Month after month after month of impossible schedules and a body that wouldn't cooperate and BFNs every freaking time. It was soul destroying. 

My friend and I both took on our first medicated/monitored IUI cycles. We'd both been trying for a while (Me, home insemination, she was doing IUI but doing her own charting/timing). 

Good luck :)


----------



## awesometwo

Ging. Trust me, i bet most of us can relate to how you are feeling. This sucks. I am also surrounded by people getting pregnant seemingly as if by magic and it is frustrating as hell. I also hate seeing my wife being hard on herself each month when she is amazing and tries so hard and some ppl look at some sperm and get knocked up. 4 months feels like 4 years! I think it would be worth looking into monitored cycles. I mean at mo we have no cost involved as our donor comes over each month. You should look at statistics and weigh up the cost and success of med and none med! We plan to try for another 2 or 3 months and then reconsider our options. Hoping she is accepted onto ivf egg sharing program but u need to pass all hormone n fertility tests etc but it would be great if we were as means ivf only costs £900 including the sperm! Don't think could emotionally go to our initial year of trying aim. Wud be diff if we were just having sex with our spouses for a year.


----------



## awesometwo

Ps. Hoping don't need the plan b though!

Pss. Look on brightside, we have two uterus to lean on


----------



## J.D.

God yeah, in the time I was trying, three of my colleagues (there are 7 of us, including the men) got pregnant unintentionally. One had a termination (and I totally support her right to do that) and the other two ended up being very happy about their accidents.

And it was HARD. So hard. Watching these things just happen. And my boss' boss got knocked up by one of her employees, twice so she was always showing up with her big baby bump like it was no big deal. 

And it hurt, hurt, hurt. 

One day, I just said sweetie, let's try IUI. Let's just do it. We can get enough money for one go and that might be all it takes. We'll just try.

So we put the word out to family -- cash only for presents, please, very special project in motion. We're in the middle of a massive recession and austerity measures -- both of our wages have been cut almost to statutory minimum, but you know what? We did it and we got pregnant on our first try. I couldn't be happier that we just went balls out and gave it everything we could beg borrow and steal. At the end of the day, we could very well have a baby in November. 

We'll both be 37 by then, and do I ever wish we'd just tried this years ago (not that the clinics here would have let us in the door!). Oh, religion -- you only fall down when there's a recession and even fertility clinics need money.


----------



## gingmg

Thanks ladies for your stories and kind words. Feeling slightly better today. Turns out I did O on 14, not 13, so I'm already out. Those little guys didn't live to see the next day, but I guess there's always a slim chance. Here's hoping....
My wife had a sit down intervention with me earlier today. She is more worried that I'm driving myself crazy than the fact it hasn't taken. She was like "normal is 6 months to a year, why would you be an exception to that?!?!" My wife is right, when I want something I want it now, and learning to have some patience is the first lesson in parenthood. I do love the way she is able to look at things, it's a nice balance to the way I look at things. If we were both obsessed, this would be a disaster!!
Going to try as hard as I possibly can to focus on the good in my life right now, and not miss out on today. The weather is getting nicer, going to go for more walks, do more yoga, and try to just be. I'm doing a yogathon on sunday, 8 hours of yoga to raise money for children with cancer. I think it's just what I need right now, some peace and clarity and to realize that it could always be worse. 

Once it does take, this will all be a distant memory, trying to remember that. Feels good to know I'm not the only one out there.....


----------



## awesometwo

We just gotta be optimistic and positive!

How is everybody getting on? X


----------



## jury3

Not much happening here. 9 dpo and had some spotting, I'm pretty sure AF will show soon. I'm ok with that though bc I'm starting a new eating plan to get healthy. I had cd3 bloodwork at the beginning of the month and everything came out fine. Should get my cd21 bloodwork this week so I'll know how my progesterone levels are. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## thepunks

Doing alright here. 10 dpo and still not testing or sign spotting. This past week at work was really busy and just trying to focus on that rather than the ttw. Also started playing World of Warcraft again to try and obsess over it rather than ttc for a while and just let the next 6 months play out however they are supposed to.
Happy thoughts and dust to everyone!


----------



## awesometwo

Today was ovulation day for us i think, so just back in TWW. Had a funny old month with high temps and is it or isn't it a pos opk but this weekends defo been pos. Always happens later when we inseminate early lol. 

We r off to docs on thurs and hoping they will be able to do bloodwork for us too just to make sure with shorter luteal phase and all that 

Fx for u two. I hope it is good spotting for you Jury and not AF! 

I almost feel apathetic at moment but i think it is more fed up and bored of whole thing now and just want us to be pregnant


----------



## gingmg

How do you share your FF chart?


----------



## jury3

Thanks awesome! Of course I hope so too, but I doubt it. I've been really unfocused this cycle too. Just doing what I have to do and hoping it eventually happens.

ging-There should be a button that says share by your chart. You can copy the link and paste it.


----------



## awesometwo

From ff main site n not phone ap x


----------



## awesometwo

Jury, will be good to know your hormones are all good! Be one thing off the list of doomful potential problem list!


----------



## gingmg

8 days post o, no signs of anything. tick tock tick tock......


----------



## thepunks

Got a super crazy temp drop again today! What the hell is going on?
The wife does not want to test until I am one week late that seems really far away!


----------



## jury3

A week late would be forever! I managed not to test at all this time. AF showed and I didn't waste any tests! lol I hope AF stays away for you...


----------



## thepunks

wow jury3! Very nice restraint! Dust for this month
:dust:


----------



## jury3

I see your temp went back up! Let's hope she stays that way :)


----------



## awesometwo

Oh punks! Your chart always leaves us in suspense! You have epic charts! Our chart looks pathetic so far as her bbt has been raised for past couple of charts so our rise looks lame. It did dip a but for ov tho so we r sure she ov'd as it pos opk n twinges etc. I am so not gonna miss charting once this finally works!


----------



## thepunks

LOL! My temps drive me nuts and I always get these warnings from FF that they vary too much and I might not be temping right. But I temp at the same time everyday and in the each same way. I tried vaginal temping for one month since it was supposed to be steadier but they were just as crazy and it was such a hassle. I am right there with you about not missing the temping when it finally sticks!
On a happier note today is our 4 year legal anniversary! The wife still doesn't want to test but I am going crazy!


----------



## gingmg

punks- happy anniversary!


----------



## thepunks

Caved and secretly tested! It was positive! Surprised my wife when she came home from work... Best anniversary present ever!


----------



## awesometwo

Yay. Congratulations. Have everything crossed for a sticky bean x


----------



## gingmg

Punks- Congrats!!!


----------



## gingmg

Punks- do you feel any different?


----------



## awesometwo

Ging, how r u guys doing?


----------



## thepunks

Thanks! I am not really feeling too much different, although stayed home from work sick yesterday and then slept like 5 hours. Having some nausea and heartburn when I do actually feel like eating and super tired. But other than that, I feel pretty much the same.
The psychic that I went to had said it would stick this month or last and when I told her about the chemical last month, she was sure it would work this month. I am just going to focus on not stressing and try to enjoy the happy feelings rather than worrying about the possibilities and statistics.

:dust:
for everyone! Here's hoping this is the sticky month for all of us!


----------



## jury3

YAY Punks! So excited for you! I am so glad it happened again right away for you :) I'm sure this one will be a healthy 9 month happy ending :)


----------



## awesometwo

We went to drs today and Gonna go in for a full blood profile of most things on cd21. Annoyingly we are cd22 today so we have to wait a month lol but will be good to be able to rule out any hormone imbalances or other medical stufffffff x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome2- hope all goes well next month with blood tests, it can feel better to know exactly whats going on. Chances are everything will be fine, but if it turns out something is slightly off, at least they can give you answers with how to change it.

Doing ok here. Prob going to get Af in a few days, but I'm ok with that. Feeling hopeful for next time. Met with the doc earlier this week and I felt better after. She didn't see any reason with my labs that would indicate this is going to be a problem. Our donor's analysis is always great too, so I guess its just a matter of time. She offered a monitored cycle, but thinks since I am like clock work with my OPKs, we will arrive at the same day either way, just for a whole lot more money. I won't be lying to the clinic anymore either. So I think we are going to wait it out a bit longer monitoring ourselves. Thinking about adding royal jelly back in next time. And maybe baby aspirin, but haven't read enough about it yet.


----------



## jury3

I just got my cd21 results back today. They said my progesterone was 2.4 which indicates no O. However, I get positive opks and have a temp shift. I've been worried my temp didn't spike very much, but assume it might just be low. Surely the combo of opks and temp shift indicates O? Anyway, I have an appointment with my gyno on the 13th. Not only am I eating healthy, but I ordered royal jelly, spirulina, and maca root. Hoping all that helps my eggs get healthy and my hormones level out.


----------



## gingmg

Jury- I'm stumped, I would have thought same as you. Did they give you any recommendations?


----------



## jury3

No, not yet. I meet with my doc on the 13th, so I guess we'll find out then. I have no idea....


----------



## gingmg

Jury- if they really don't think you o'd they will prob suggest clomid. If its just that its low, maybe just progesterone supps. It can also be normal to gear up to o, and just not. A lot of people have a cycle like that or two a year. If they recommend clomid, it has good success rates with few side effects and is considered very safe.


----------



## awesometwo

Dunno re clomid. I think if it is really needed then it is good but it can make you an evil hormonal bitch but it would be worth it to ovulate! We are worried about low progesterone too as we have a short luteal phase n all that. My wife does PMT so well that i could just see her on clomid lol x


----------



## awesometwo

With cd21 testing, does it matter what day you ovulate, as we don't ovulated til day 16-18 and cycle is 26-29 days long?


----------



## jury3

Yeah, it's actually supposed to be 7 dpo. They just call it cd21 basing it of what a "normal" cycle is supposed to be. Some gynos tell you to come in on cd21 (I didn't even O til then) and mine told me 7 days after a positive opk. I went in 7 days after FF said I O'd though. I don't usually O the same day as my positive opk. 

Yeah, I don't object to clomid if I need it later. I always like to try natural methods first though. I want to keep eating healthy (I just started this week) and taking supplements and see if that helps. I might try progesterone cream too. If I don't see some changes in a month or two then I will consider clomid.


----------



## gingmg

I completely understand wanting to do this as natural as possible. I was just trying to put it out there that it is one of the safest of all the fertility drugs, if it comes to that. My doc and I talked about it last week, it may be an option for me in the future if I'm anxious to get this show on the road. I'm more worried about potential side effects on the baby than on me, but she assured me that there is no greater risk of birth defects than what happens in nature. Of coarse always a risk of twins. We need to think about it. We may take a month off and focus on some other things for awhile, not sure yet.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I'm definitely not completely nixing the idea of clomid, I just want to try natural first. I need to get healthy anyway and want to be healthy for pregnancy. There is definitely that part of me that's like, "give it to me now!", but I know I would question myself about whether or not losing a few lbs would have helped. 
I thought about taking this last month off, but DW and our donor were both disappointed, so we went ahead and tried. I'm temped to take this month off so I can work on getting healthy, but I'm sure they would both be disappointed lol I'll prob do it just to make them happy, but I won't expect anything to happen since my prog is low...


----------



## thepunks

The progesterone cream is definitely what did it for me. I am glad you guys are able to get the tests and find out what is going on and can work to correcting any issues if they show up.


----------



## gingmg

cramps are coming, think I'm out :(


----------



## jury3

Just bought and downloaded Birth Story...excited to watch it :)


----------



## awesometwo

How was it?


----------



## jury3

awesome-I haven't watched it yet....lol I've been waiting for DW to be home so we can watch it together. Your chart looks good!

Ging-Did she show? I noticed your temps went up on your chart...

Punks-How are you feeling?


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! :wave:
DW is just entering the 2ww. We have been trying for over a year and had 1 loss shortly before the holidays. We really want for this to be the one but find it harder and harder to believe that it is ever going to happen. Not that we don't still wish for it but after all of this time, I think the most surprising thing that could happen is a BFP. Lol! We have gotten so used to tempting, charting, Dr appointments, and insemination that I almost wonder if life will seem strange when we don't have to anymore. :shrug:


----------



## awesometwo

We think the same! Find it difficult to believe we will ever see two pink lines. Though this is only our 4th tww. Though we started charting few months before so feels like longerrr x


----------



## thepunks

Doing good here. Having some all day light nausea, super fatigue and peeing every 5 min or at least it feels like that. Going to give my midwife a call this week and see when she would like to do our first appt. It is still feeling a bit surreal.

I hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there. I understand the feeling of it taking so long awesometwo, 5 months of trying plus 5 months of temping before that. But in the end it will be worth it. I think the best thing I did this month was try and stop worrying and just have faith in the process and that it would work out when it was supposed to.


----------



## gingmg

FX to all those waiting!!!

AF should be here today, negative blood test yesterday. I actually feel good about it. This will be my first flow since starting acupuncture. (TMI sorry) I get a lot of clots during flow, which I always thought was normal, but I guess it's not normal the way I get them. Happy to be "flushing" my system this month, will be interested to see if anything is different since starting acupuncture. 

New plan for next time. Baby aspirin to help build the lining and prevent clots (need to ok it with the nurse first today), red raspberry leaf tea every day from now to O, hot water bottle on my tummy every day from now til O, grapefruit juice to help CM, and will continue coenzyme Q 10 and acupuncture. Going to stay busy walking, doing yoga, cleaning and reading. Going to try to be online less. Going to try to just be.


----------



## gingmg

Jury- Look up black cohash. It's an herb that helps naturally balance hormone levels. I don't know anything about it.


----------



## gingmg

It will happen for all of us. It's not a matter of IF, just when.


----------



## gingmg

Punks- Glad you're not feeling all that bad. My friend swore by those sea band bracelets and ginger chews when the nausea got bad. Extra vit B 6 will help too. Just curious, did you stop the progesterone cream or are you still using it?


----------



## awesometwo

Amazingly people get pregnant from having a one night stand lol x


----------



## LeahMSta

DW's alarm did not go off for temping this morning.:dohh: We are now going to have to wait 3 more days to get our CH. :wacko: Time to settle into our 2ww. :coffee:


----------



## gingmg

They said no to the baby aspirin. Oh well.


----------



## awesometwo

What were their exact thoughts/comments on baby aspirin?


----------



## gingmg

Jury- I think I take back the black cohash. It might be more related to hormone imbalances that come with age. Omega fatty acids though, I read are good to even things out. 

Awesome- The nurse said they reccomend baby aspirin for people who have had multiple miscarrigaes as it can aid the lining and implantation by supplying greater blood flow to the area. But she said usually the people who have multiple miscarriages also usually have a particular clotting disorder, which is why the aspirin helps with them. Although she didn't think it could hurt either way, she didn't reccmoned it for the general population becuase it can interfere with ovulation (same with motrin). Although, reading around some of these forums, some people swear by it. But since she said it can interfere with O, I won't take it.


----------



## thepunks

Just finished watching birth story. It is awesome!

Emailed my midwife today to see when she would like to do our first visit. Still taking taking progesterone and will continue though 12 weeks probably.


----------



## awesometwo

Exciting stuff :) 

Your babies middle name should be 'progesterone punks' in honor of the cream lol x


----------



## awesometwo

ARGH. I HATE PERIOD WATCH!! Due yesterday, today or tomorrowwwwww. Usually today tho... x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome fingers and toes crossed for you! 

My period is sooooooo much better since acupuncture, feeling very hopeful for next time. :)

How is everyone?


----------



## awesometwo

Think we are out. After initial bummed outness, I feel pretty upbeat! Gonna get 7dpo bloods taken next cycle and I have an interview on Monday for a better hospital which would come with a promotion so I am focusing on that and now weather is better we r going for lots more walks to help shed a couple of stone! Like my wife and sis have said, the awesome egg just hasn't come along yet but it will x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- sorry this wasn't the month...it's coming. Congrats on the interview, what do you do? I work in a hospital too.


----------



## awesometwo

I am a midwife lol. Makes it hard to escape this baby making malarky lol x


----------



## gingmg

awesome- Oh wow, that's great. Yea lol, that for sure must make for an interesting TCC process.


----------



## awesometwo

Depressing and frustrating more like lol x


----------



## gingmg

I get that. I'm a picu nurse.


----------



## awesometwo

Ah Yeah. We spend so much time helping other peoples families and I just want my own family! 

Are you based in UK or US? x


----------



## gingmg

I hear that!! I'm in the US.


----------



## gingmg

I love what I do and wouldn't change anything, but it does add some layers of things that I worry about.


----------



## gingmg

I took clomid this time. I had to. I'm ready to help this along. We've tried 6 times on our own, and watching our vials slowly disappear is nerve wrecking. If I can give these swimmers another target or a stronger target, I'm willing try.


----------



## J.D.

Oh Clomid! That's exciting! Fingers crossed!


----------



## gingmg

This thread has been pretty quiet. Hope everyone is well. Sending:dust: to us all.


----------



## jury3

ging-looks like you O'd! Not much going on with us. We took the month off so I could take some time to change my diet and start taking supplements to help level my progesterone. Turned out to be a really good thing bc DW's aunt passed away last week and that's when I was Oing. Would have been an added stress if we were inseminating at the same time...Getting CD21 bloodwork done tomorrow (my cd24 actually, 7 dpo), won't get it back until next week probably.


----------



## awesometwo

Sorry to hear about your loss! Month out was defo a good thing by sounds Not much happening here either. Due to ov around weekend and not having blooded til out 7dpo either on 4th ish. I almost miss tww lol x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- how did the interview go?

Jury- sorry to hear about your wife's aunt passing. 

Afm- sometimes I think working the night shift is a curse, I have way too much alone time during the day. I'll be productive for awhile then I try to rest cuz its hard to stay awake for 24 hours, but then find myself cruising around the internet instead of sleeping. Oh well.


----------



## awesometwo

Interview went ok. Didn't get the job but got to final stages. Glad in a way as got another one now up where my family live so will fit with our life plan to relocate there and have a family etc. My OH ovulated today so officially waiting again. Gonna be chilled this monthhhhh x


----------



## gingmg

Hope it works out with the other job. Hope this is the cycle for both of us. If not, we are going on break for a few months. I need to clear my head.


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed. How many cycles have you tried? X


----------



## gingmg

This is #7. Makes me feel like my body is failing me. If this cycle is negative, will wait till august when insurance kicks in. It's disgusting how much money we have spent.


----------



## gingmg

We could have had the money for a down payment for a house, but instead are on the road we are on. My wife has said absolutely no way to a known donor and doing this at home. I'm not entirely sure why she feels that way, but that's how she feels, so I have to respect it. We just hope it takes before we have to buy more vials.


----------



## awesometwo

Well hopefully 7th time lucky! We have gone down known donor route but all he is getting is a yearly photo update. Just couldn't have afforded to go clinic route at moment so we figured we would give home attempts ago for a year! We have the NHS over here so don't pay for healthcare but not everywhere treats lesbians on nhs n still need to pay for sperm etc. Going to see how next few months goes. Though it is tough this all process!


----------



## gingmg

And I have been taking a baby ASA daily for the past few days. Now that O is done with, I figured it couldn't hurt. Apparently, I think I know more than the fertility clinic. I know if I had asked the NP or MD they would have let me take it, but the RN can't really say ok to that. So, per usual, I made my own plan. I figured I needed all the blood flow I could get.


----------



## The2mums

Punks what progesterone cream did you use? And why did you use it? How did you know you needed it and where did you get it from? 

We are on are - cant even remember which cycle - nothing happened yet. AF due Monday so we are waiting till Monday to see what happens. 

xx


----------



## gingmg

2mums- I don't know if punks checks here anymore, but she was using emerita proges cream. You can get it on amazon or at a organic food store. I think she looked up signs of low progesterone online and felt that she met some of the criteria. It wil only give you a small boost, so if you are truly deficient, it won't help, but some women on here feel that it made a difference for them. Low progesterone could also be a sign of a poor ovulation, so the cream won't help that. Best of luck on Mon. I'm due Mon too, but not holding out too much hope, already have cramps.


----------



## awesometwo

In America you can apparently do home testing kits where u post it off. Think I remember punks doing this or jury. Though we live in UK. We just got ours tested at drs and waiting for result x


----------



## jury3

I had my progesterone tested through the doc. I am working on eating healthier and have been taking supplements to help. I went from a 2.4 to a 6.9 in one month. My doc said she thought either I wasn't Oing or I was having a weak O. My temps always have a shift and I get positive opks. Therefore I think I O, just a weak O. We are going to test again this month and see if it continues to go up. We might supplement with progesterone cream next month depending on how this month goes.


----------



## thepunks

The2mums said:


> Punks what progesterone cream did you use? And why did you use it? How did you know you needed it and where did you get it from?

I am using emerita pro-gest cream. I did at home testing since I do not have a doctor or insurance. I buy mine from a local health store but you can also get it on amazon. When ttc I took it from o to expected af. The first cycle I only did 2 doses per day, I conceived that cycle but it ended at 5 weeks. So then I increased that to 3 doses per day the next cycle because I was still having low progesterone symptoms. Now that it stuck, I still do 3 doses per day and will continue to until the first trimester is over in a couple of weeks.

lots of sticky dust to everyone!


----------



## jury3

8 weeks! Time goes by so quickly! How are you feeling?


----------



## thepunks

Very nauseous but not too much actual throwing up! I guess that is a good thing but it is still no fun. I hope the 2nd tri gets better in that regard. I am also super sleepy all the time but that's not going away anytime soon. We had our first meeting with the midwife this past week, with another appointment scheduled end of June to officially decide if we are going to "have a baby together". I am so excited about homebirth and going with a midwife. It makes me sad that everyone I know that is pregnant right now is having scheduled c-sections.


----------



## LeahMSta

thepunks said:


> Very nauseous but not too much actual throwing up! I guess that is a good thing but it is still no fun. I hope the 2nd tri gets better in that regard. I am also super sleepy all the time but that's not going away anytime soon. We had our first meeting with the midwife this past week, with another appointment scheduled end of June to officially decide if we are going to "have a baby together". I am so excited about homebirth and going with a midwife. It makes me sad that everyone I know that is pregnant right now is having scheduled c-sections.

How exciting!!! We are planning to homebirth for the same reason. I hope you are happy with your midwife. Oh....and may the next few weeks fly by.:)


----------



## awesometwo

We are planning on a homebirth too :D Providing fingers cross the future pregnancy remains low risk :D


----------



## gingmg

Punks- Glad you are feeling ok. Good to hear from you.

Prob going to start bleeding any second. Temp is down and cramps are coming. Going to take the rest of the summer off and focus on some other things for awhile. We both need to mentally recharge. Baby dust to everyone, and hopefully you all will have moved on by august/sept when we try again.


----------



## jury3

Punks-Glad to hear it's going well! Symptoms are good :) lol I agree about the home birth thing. I know everyone has to decide what's best for them and where they feel comfortable, but I feel like people are so close-minded to the whole thing. I have no doubts I can handle natural childbirth, I worry more that I might have a medical issue that prevents a home birth. That's a ways down the road for me though lol


----------



## awesometwo

Sorry to hear about impending Af! My OH's is due in next couple of days. If it doesn't work we are going to take a bit of time out too as we are relocating up north next month as I got a new job near to my family and we wanna get settled in and find a new donor etc. Or possibly jump straight to clinic option if we get on NHS waiting list or are approved for egg sharing ivf program. Gonna go with flow and see what happens x


----------



## gingmg

awesome- chart looks good, hopefully you won't find yourself in the same situation as us. But sounds like you have a good attitude. I was absolutely heartbroken yesterday, cried all day. Feeling better today, hopeful for the future, and looking forward to doing some fun things this summer (beach, kayaking, camping, ect...) I think sometimes my job has a way of putting things into perspective for me. I was so upset yesterday, then took care of a baby last night that might not make it, and as always, it really has a way of changing how I look at things. I have no right to complain or feel sorry for myself. We both have our health and life is good.


----------



## awesometwo

It all rides on tomorrows temp really. Sss usually dips today or tomorrow. Never got past day 12 so far so thurs maybe if not tomorrow. We shall see. I guess we r in similar baby focused jobs which make it that little bit more frustrating but also life affirming x


----------



## gingmg

Just need to vent.... my best friend from forever is having her baby today. YAY!! That's not why I need to vent. She has been in labor since yesterday and texts me every few hours to update and still hasn't made any progress. She is 42 weeks pregnant!!!!! She is so upset that they are now talking about a c-section. I understand that she is upset about it, I would be too, but I mean really- she is 42 weeks, her birth plan at this point should be get this baby out as safe as possible! She had an emergency csection with the first for this same exact scenario and was really looking forward to having a VBAC this time around. Meanwhile, today I am at library getting books on food choices and lifestyle changes that increase fertility. I would trade places with her in a heartbeat. I'm trying to be supportive because I know this isn't the way she saw this going, but in my head I'm like "you are 42 weeks pregnant, and haven't made any progress in 24 hours, the most important thing here is to get this baby out in any way that is going to be safest for you and her, and I'm sorry this isn't what you wanted but guess what? life doesn't always go the way you want." SAFE, is the key word here. Rant over.


----------



## awesometwo

It is frustrating when this happens. Sometimes people get so hung up with their "birth plan" that they forget it is a work of fiction that may or may not happen. Most important thing is making sure the baby is delivered in safest way. If she has had propess or prostin and hasn't made progress then fair dos, I would ask for pitocin/synto but if she's had that already and anw isn't dilating much then csection is only alternative! X


----------



## awesometwo

It also depends what she classes as 'labour' women can be in early labour for days but once she gets to 4cm onwards you would expect it to less than 12 hoursssss


----------



## gingmg

She came to her senses and realized safe is the best option and she's having a section now. I know it's not what she wanted, and i think she just had to grieve about it, I just didn't want her to wait as long as she did last time and have it be an emergency. I'm going to be an auntie. YAY!!!


----------



## awesometwo

Great news about your friend! Yay.

We got our bloods back and her progesterone is low. Should be over 30 but is 26 (uk measurememt) and her prolactin is raised though she has a high macroprolactin so we are hoping that if our research is correct that this creates pseudo-prolaceteoma as she doesn't have irregular cycles or anything . Got a Dr appointment next Thursday to discuss what to do. Hopefully progesterone tablets or something. Her fsh and fh hormones were fine so we reckon she ovulates but doesn't have enough progesterone for owt to cling on. I am just glad it is hopefully something easily fixable like this and that the majority of her bloods were ok x


----------



## thepunks

Awesometwo...glad to hear the results were mostly good! And like you said at least the progesterone is something that can be easily addressed!


----------



## gingmg

Sorry this wasn't the month, but glad you have some answers, and it sounds like an easy fix. How is your wife handling all of this?


----------



## awesometwo

She is a trooper. We both have our bummed out days when road seems never ending but lucky not at same time. She's hard on herself a lot too and blames herself for perceived failings, even though she shouldnt be as I am proud of her none the less, whatever her hormones decide to doooo and I know we will get there x


----------



## jury3

For those of you who use preseed, when should I use it in relation to my insem? I usually put it in myself about 30 min to an hour before. Should I wait and do it right before? I use a softcup to keep things up there...


----------



## awesometwo

I put a ml or 2 by cervix in a syringe and then put a little in soft cup and bit round the rim to insert it x


----------



## jury3

Right before the insem?


----------



## thepunks

I end up putting some in the cup with the stuff and inserted it all at once, as I found it was to slippery and hard to maneuver if I put any in beforehand.


----------



## jury3

How's it going ladies? Haven't heard from you in a while...


----------



## gingmg

Things are good, we are taking a break for a few cycles. Will start again in a few months. How are you?


----------



## jury3

Hopefully a full months off to refocus will help :) I took clomid for the first time this month, so I'm just waiting to O right now. Nothing too exciting right now...


----------



## gingmg

Oh wow, that's exciting. Hopefully this will be your month! How did you feel on clomid? I took it last time and felt fine. A few minor hot flashes at night, but I work nights and am usually frozen, so it actually felt good. I plan on taking it again when we start trying again, prob Sept. I don't come online as much, but I still check in. My new obsession is real estate. We are looking to buy something, so I'm hoping when we start trying again I will be busy looking at places and won't focus so much on the 2ww.


----------



## jury3

I felt like my body was kind of all over the place...I woke up sweaty 2 nights, but DW did on one of them too. So, I don't know if I can blame it on that or not. I was nauseous 2 of the nights and I had a headache a few nights. I don't know how much of it was really from the clomid for sure, but I'm pretty sure about the nausea. Hopefully we get our bfp and don't have to worry about it again lol

I think I need an obsession besides ttc lol


----------



## m.knight

Hi guys, thought I'd just write in here. Not a lesbian, married to my lovely hubby but we did use the at home insem way for conceiving as he can't do his "business" inside me. And it worked for us on the third cycle of trying this. Hubby got intimate with a pot, while I lay on the sofa. Put about 1ml of preseed into the syringe, then sucked up the sperm (never more than 1/2ml) then waited for a couple of mins for it to mix, then squirted it in with legs in the air and lay for about 1hr with syringe still in, to act as plug. I know this is a very different situation but when we were trying I would stalk same sex relationship forums to see if it worked for anyone!!! Good luck to all of you xxxxxx


----------



## LeahMSta

m.knight said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd just write in here. Not a lesbian, married to my lovely hubby but we did use the at home insem way for conceiving as he can't do his "business" inside me. And it worked for us on the third cycle of trying this. Hubby got intimate with a pot, while I lay on the sofa. Put about 1ml of preseed into the syringe, then sucked up the sperm (never more than 1/2ml) then waited for a couple of mins for it to mix, then squirted it in with legs in the air and lay for about 1hr with syringe still in, to act as plug. I know this is a very different situation but when we were trying I would stalk same sex relationship forums to see if it worked for anyone!!! Good luck to all of you xxxxxx

:thumbup: Thanks for the success story. Every time I see one, it encourages us to keep on plugging along.


----------



## jury3

m.knight said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd just write in here. Not a lesbian, married to my lovely hubby but we did use the at home insem way for conceiving as he can't do his "business" inside me. And it worked for us on the third cycle of trying this. Hubby got intimate with a pot, while I lay on the sofa. Put about 1ml of preseed into the syringe, then sucked up the sperm (never more than 1/2ml) then waited for a couple of mins for it to mix, then squirted it in with legs in the air and lay for about 1hr with syringe still in, to act as plug. I know this is a very different situation but when we were trying I would stalk same sex relationship forums to see if it worked for anyone!!! Good luck to all of you xxxxxx

Thank you for sharing your success story! It's always nice to hear it does work :) Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## awesometwo

We had June off for one reason or another. We have ordered some progesterone natural cream stuff to try that this cycle providing it turns up on time. We have an appointment with endocrine specialist early august to discuss low progesterone and high prolactin levels! We r due to ovulate over next few dayssss x


----------



## gingmg

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LeahMSta

gingmg said:


> How is everyone doing?

:wave:
All is good here. Dw had a lovely temp increase today so that was a great start to the day. We are trying to keep our feet on the ground and not get carried away but she seems to have some symptoms telling us that this is it. We are waiting to test until Sunday to make sure that the next stick she pees on is our rainbow baby's bfp. Fx!!!!


----------



## gingmg

Leah-I really hope this is your month! FX for you both!


----------



## jury3

We are 8dpo today. No symptoms. Usually my bbs are sore by now, but I took clomid the first time this month so I assume that's why I have nothing. Just waiting to see if AF shows or not...

How are you gingmg?

Leah-I really hope AF stays away and you get your rainbow baby :)


----------



## Tynmeg

We got our BFP 2 days ago at 10 DPO! I'm so excited but really nervous cause last time I had a mc bc my hcg levels didn't increase the way they should. I keep testing to make sure the line is getting darker and I have blood tests the end of this week.

The first FRER test were taken 2 days ago at 10 DPO and today at 12 DPO.

The IC's were taken throughout the day at 10 DPO and 11 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







10 & 12 DPO.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









10 & 11 DPO.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LeahMSta

Tynmeg said:


> We got our BFP 2 days ago at 10 DPO! I'm so excited but really nervous cause last time I had a mc bc my hcg levels didn't increase the way they should. I keep testing to make sure the line is getting darker and I have blood tests the end of this week.
> 
> The first FRER test were taken 2 days ago at 10 DPO and today at 12 DPO.
> 
> The IC's were taken throughout the day at 10 DPO and 11 DPO.

:dance: congratulations and buckets of the stickiest baby dust to you!!!


----------



## gingmg

Tynmeg- so exciting! The lines def look to be getting darker. Hope all goes well with your blood tests. I see you also did IUIs. I'm so encouraged now. We do IUIs with frozen sperm and have had 7 BFNs. I am concerned that either there is something wrong with me, or that frozen doesn't work that well. All the lesbians I know in real life used frozen and did IUIs, and all have beautiful healthy children, although it did take awhile for all of them except for one. I guess our time will come, I hope anyway. Did you do one IUI a cycle, or two days?

Jury- I hope this is your month too! Keep us posted. 

I'm ok, just waiting it out another cycle until we start trying again. I think it will be just after labor day when we start again. I never thought I would be excited to turn 35 (next month), but I know a paid for by insurance IUI is on the other side. I think I will be able to go about this much more relaxed now that insurance will be covering everything. We have 3 vials left and if it doesn't take after those 3, I think we will switch donors.


----------



## jury3

Tynmeg-Congrats! Those lines are progressing very nicely! 

Ging-What type of testing, if any, have you had done? I hope you get your bfp quickly once you start ttc again...is your sperm from a bank?


----------



## gingmg

We go to a fertility clinic who is well known for being gay friendly. At the beginning before they would do an IUI, I had to have the standard workup anyone would have seeking fertility treatments. Bloodwork, ultrasound, and a hsg. They said all my bloodwork was good, but at the time I didn't think to ask exactly what they were measuring. I have since asked for a copy of all my blood work because I want to see it for myself, but am still waiting for them in the mail. Now that I will be 35, and have been trying for over 6 months, insurance will kick in, and if the clomid doesn't help after the 3rd time, I think they will move me along to injectables. The doctor said everything looked fine, that I just have to be patient, which I'm not. Even though our donor's semen analysis is always great, frozen doesn't live as long as fresh, so the timing has to be within hours of ovulation. The whole thing of bringing in other people to help with this process is just maddening, but that's the road we are on. My wife is not comfortable using a known donor, so this is our option. One of these days I expect it will happen, just not sure when.


----------



## gingmg

Oh and yes we go through a sperm bank. It's against the law to do fertility treatments at a clinic with a known donor, so it has to come from an accredited bank.


----------



## jury3

Well, it sounds like you are good to go! I'm sure you will see a bfp soon. If all your tests came back good and your sperm donor has good sperm, then it should be just a matter of time! I know it must seem like forever. At least with the insurance covering it you will be able to relax a little bit. I know how stressful it can all be and we are using a known donor. I'm sure with the cost and timing, it's adds to it. This is our 7th month of trying and I still worry about timing and money...
Where do you live that it's against the law? I have no idea what the laws here are now that I think about it...Anyway, I'll be cheering you on!


----------



## gingmg

I think its everywhere. It's one of the guidelines set by the American Society of Reproductive Medicine. Maybe some clinics will bend the rules for special circumstances, not sure. 

I have to be honest, I am a smoker (and a nurse and a yogi- what?!) so I think that's why it hasnt happened yet. I keep trying to quit, and have cut down drastically, but haven't gotten to zero. I'm almost 100% certain this is all my fault. I keep trying to quit, but the stress of every BFN leads me back to the cigarettes. It's a loose loose situation. That's another reason we went on break, so I could focus on tying to quit, which I still haven't managed to do. I'm setting a date with the patch for next week. I always said I would quit when I got my BFP, but I just know it in my bones that I won't get one till I'm cigarette free. Please don't judge, its aweful I know.


----------



## gingmg

I really hope this is your month. Lucky number 7!


----------



## jury3

I totally understand! I am not a smoker, but I eat horribly and drink diet soda. I keep trying to make changes, but keep going back to the bad habits...I feel like that could definitely be causing problems. No judgement here!


----------



## awesometwo

Wow Tyn congratulations, lines defo getting darker :)
Leah, your chart looks pretty epic this month! and fingers crossed Jury as always I hope this is all of our months.
This thread is due some well deserved BFP. 

We are 3dpo now. Started using natural progesterone cream and vitex tablets this cycle to try help hormone imbalance. Worth a shot and worked for Punks!

My life is surrounded by babies at moment, I can't wait to cuddle our own x


----------



## awesometwo

Ps. So many some smoke like chimmneys during pregnancy and some take drugs and drink alcohol or eat nothing but junk...so I don't think it is your fault. It might hinder minorly but I don't think it wud be the main reason...main reason is prob the unlikelyness of a sperm knocking up an egg x


----------



## Tynmeg

Jury3 - 9 DPO today! I hope this is your month. I've been taking Clomid for a year now (small break when I got my BFP and then MC). The worst sympton I have with it is the hot flashes and mood swings.

Gingmg - It sounds as though we do the same thing as far as a procedure. Stay positive, it will work! Are you using OPKs? We do 1 IUI per cycle with donor sperm from a sperm bank. The timing has to be so perfect, just keep your chin up. 
That's really cool about your insurance covering the costs for IUI, that will take some stress off it all. 

Awesometwo - Babydust to you! TWW is so insane. At 3 DPO it seems so long but hang tight, time will pass. FX


----------



## awesometwo

Yep. This is our 6th TWW so seasoned professionals now lol. I can't believe babies are born from a vial of sperm in ur vagina once or twice..but apparently it does work :)


----------



## LeahMSta

:bfp: Guess who just got her?!?!?! :bfp: 

DW was sneaky and tested at work. I just got the message!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9:


----------



## jury3

Double CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

Wahoo! Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## jury3

tynmeg-What dosage of clomid were you on? What kind of progesterone numbers did you have on it?


----------



## jury3

Leah-Tell us what you did...what were your methods?


----------



## gingmg

Leah that's wonderful!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## LeahMSta

jury3 said:


> Leah-Tell us what you did...what were your methods?

Well, as many of you know, we have been at this for over a year and in that time we have tried a lot of ways. Honestly this cycle was just more relaxed. We temped, and inserted softcup sans preseed, bd, and DW slept with softcup in.


----------



## J.D.

I still stalk this thread, congrats on the new BFPs everybody!!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Oh....and here is our BFP pic. DW says not to worry over blue dye and to assure you that there will be several more tests to see over the next few days. Also this was taken several hours after it was positive so the line faded a bit.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1372841247000.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## J.D.

Oh! Just remembered, if you want a test that will last a while, do an FRER. My BFP is still visible on that but the blue dye ones have all degraded. 

Maybe I'm crazy, but I kept them around while it all sunk in. The first trimester is a bit of a mindf*ck. I still have the FRER because it's one of those memories, and I'm bad at throwing stuff away.


----------



## Tynmeg

So exciting Leah! Congrats again!

Jury - I was on 50mg of Clomid on days 3-7. I don't know what my progesterone levels were. All they ever told me was that they were good and showed that I was ovulating.

I've been cautiously excited but wanted to share my progression pics with you all. I think they look good, so that makes me happy. I think I'll feel even better after a couple blood test to make sure my levels are doubling the way they should. I was actually happy last night when my bbs started to ache...I've been waiting for that sympton and was kind of confused as to why it wasn't happening yet. 

The first pic is days 10, 12 and 14 DPO (today)
The second pic is 10-13 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







10, 12, 14 DPO.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8









10, 11, 12, 13 DPO.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jury3

Leah-Good to know! We are doing the same thing. Did you put the preseed in first or put it in the cup with the sperm? Can't wait to see more tests! I love looking at bfps!

Tynmeg-Those lines are progressing nicely! Today's looks nice and dark on the FRER!


----------



## gingmg

JD, how are you? Hope all is well!


----------



## thepunks

Congrats!!! Tynmeg and LeahMSta!!!
So happy to hear that there are more BFPs coming around!


----------



## awesometwo

How is the pregnancy going Punks? x


----------



## J.D.

gingmg said:


> JD, how are you? Hope all is well!

I'm well, thank you! It's not an easy pregnancy -- I'm starting to hate every woman who says "Oh I just loved being pregnant" because we're so happy and grateful to be expecting after years of trying, but man, I can't wait for pregnancy to be over and to have a baby in my arms. It's like my body has stopped working properly -- and that's not even talking about what has happened to my brain!

I've gestational diabetes and it's not solving easily, so my life is sort of taken up with that. I'm tired, emotional, etc. I'm losing weight and getting bitched at by the docs and midwives, etc. 

But we're very excited and we've had a 3D scan and the baby has my chin, which I think is hilarious! The kicking is kind of cool right now too. 

Are you still going the clinic route?


----------



## thepunks

It is ok but I am ready to be done with the pregnancy part. LOL! I have had horrible nausea and all day sickness. Lost 32 pounds so far and the midwife is starting to get cranky that i am in my 2nd tri and still spilling tons of ketones. I am really not understanding all the people who thinking pregnancy is so great. I just want to have my tiny punkin and be able to hold her! Starting to feel movement which is cool but can't wait till she gets bigger so i can feel the actual kicks and then the wifey can too!


----------



## LeahMSta

Here is a bfp pic from this morning. Dw got a frer this morning and a spare for over the weekend to tide her over until the appointment with the doctor next Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







KINDLE_CAMERA_1372923805000.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jury3

Leah-That looks pretty dark! Congrats again!

Punks and J.D.-Sorry your pregnancies are so rough on you gals! Pretty soon you'll both have little babies to make it all worth it! Personally, I'm jealous of the suffering lol I'm sure I won't be when I get to that point though


----------



## gingmg

Punks and JD, sorry to hear its been rocky. It probably all sounds glorious until it starts happening, then the reality of what your body has to put up with starts to kicks in. I hope the rest of your pregnancies fly by so you can hold your little babies and it all will become a distant memory and it well worth it!


----------



## Tynmeg

Yes, I hope you both start feeling better soon. 

I couldn't wait another day. I went for my blood work today. They called and said my hcg level is 152. I'm 15 dpo today so from what I can tell that's an average number but it really doesn't mean much. I go back on Tuesday and see if the number is doubling like it should. This truly is like having a second TWW! I don't know how to feel from one minute to the next. I want to be excited but I'm so nervous at the same time.


----------



## J.D.

Punks - my ms started to ease around the 16 weeks mark, so hopefully you'll feel better soon. I still have aversions and stuff, and my appetite is still tiny, which is why I'm still losing weight, but that said! I have it to lose. Doctor still isn't happy, but we had a private 3D scan and baby is right on 50th percentile in size, so it really is all good. So our weight loss doesn't necessarily affect baby as much as people will let on. Everyone tries to make you feel guilty about everything. Once the ms eases, you'll find the pregnancy starts to fly too, which is nice. 

I felt movement around that time too, and kicks around 18 weeks. These days, I can see the kicks and movement, and that's kind of hilarious/creepy. It was probably about 23 weeks before my wife could feel things along with me.

Jury3 - I know. I remember seeing people complain about their pregnancies and how jealous I felt! That's why I'm always careful to say how happy and grateful we are. And honestly, I wouldn't go back to being not pregnant, not for the world! We're so excited for this baby, and so are our families. They'd all given up on ever having grandchildren and now there's one on the way who kicks and has my chin lol. My wife's moses basket is in the guest room now and I'm stocking up on cloth nappies and other supplies slowly. I even bought a piano. Couldn't imagine bringing a baby into a house without a piano for some reason. Hormones! The pregnancy is hard, but it's exactly what we've wanted for the best part of a decade. I'm not going to let it get me down!

And for the new BFPs, the first trimester is a total mindf*ck. Try and find something to distract you from it because the 1st trimester board is as stressful as it can be. When you move on to 2nd, it's a much happier place. We didn't get tests to say if the hCG was doubling or anything but they did give us an 8 week scan so we saw the heartbeat and baby measured correctly. After that, it was 15 weeks before we saw the baby again and that felt like forever! 

Good luck everyone -- this is so exciting!


----------



## awesometwo

Just think, when it is all over you will have countless sleepless nights, sore nipples and dirty nappies to look forwards to :) That and a cute little person to nurture and love forever lol x


----------



## gingmg

Got AF today, next AF we will start trying again! Can't wait to join you ladies again. I feel so much more relaxed, hoping that will help. We moved out of the city this weekend to save money towards buying a house. Only one day in, and I already feel less anxious. All these years of city living and I didn't realize I needed a slower pace of life. Having my morning coffee on the deck and the sounds of the birds is so delightful! So much better than garbage trucks and traffic! Who knew? The cat on the other hand hasn't come out from under the bed. Hoping this change of pace will be what we needed. 

How is everyone?


----------



## Tynmeg

Gingmg - That's awesome, so glad you're enjoyed the slower pace and some country living. I used to live in the country and I miss the birds and the sounds of the trees in the wind. I send you lots of baby dust for next cycle!

AFM - I'm still nervously excited, I have my days where I'm excited and have thoughts about the baby and how i'm going to do their room or how it's going to feel to rock him/her. And then I have my days where I tell myself not to get too excited that things can happen. It's such a roller coaster. I'm still peeing on IC's at 19 dpo to see the lines get darker and tomorrow I go for my second round of blood tests to make sure my hcg levels are doubling the way they should. I'll be on pins and needles while I wait for the call. lol Today I'm 4w + 4dys and have the occasional pull and twinge in my lower stomach and my bbs are sore, not crazy sore like I hear from some people but like a medium sore. My DW is busting at the seams wanting to tell people but we're waiting until we get the results tomorrow and then we'll tell our families. :)


----------



## gingmg

Tynmeg- I'm sure this is a scary and exciting time. Just take one day at a time. I hope all goes well with your next round of blood tests so that you can ease your mind a bit!!!


----------



## jury3

gingmg-So glad the move is turning out good for you guys! We just visited a small town on the beach last week and were saying how much we loved the slow, relaxing pace. We've decided we may have to move someplace similar some day. 

Tynmeg-I hope the results come back great so you can relax and enjoy it :)

AFM-AF showed today, but I knew she was on her way so I wasn't to disappointed. Called my doc and she is increasing my clomid to 100mg...hopefully we'll see a bfp soon!


----------



## awesometwo

We are 9dpo. Period due any time from tomorrow onwards really but day 11 or 12 usually. I hate period watch stageeee


----------



## Tynmeg

Awesometwo - I hope this is your month. You're at the point in the TWW that I can't keep myself from testing. FX and lots of baby dust!


----------



## awesometwo

We don't have any tests this month. Will test day 14 if no AF. Though temp already lower to prob won't need to. Though i live in hope x


----------



## Tynmeg

Well my fingers are still crossed for you!

I have great news! My levels came back at 2572! The dr is happy with those numbers and I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks. I get to tell my family now! I can breathe a little easier, I'm so excited. :)


----------



## jury3

Yay tynmeg! So happy for you!


----------



## gingmg

Tynmeg- great news!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey all.

Me and my DP are having our first cycle back TTC this month. I tried for a year with no success, so she will be trying this time. We also have a new donor,

Mind if a join? Seems cosy here


----------



## jury3

Of course you can join! Welcome!


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay Tynmeg!!!! That is so awesome! Congrats and the happiest and healthiest 9 months and beyond to you!

We are doing ok over here. Just trying to pass the time until our ultrasound on Wednesday. I tell you, one part feels like time is FLYING (seriously....7 months to prepare for this tiny person?!?!!) and part feels like it is dragging. (Is it Wednesday yet?)I am going BONKERS trying to make sure that DW is rested and feeding the peanut well. I am a cooking fool these days. Even when she has a late night at work and comes home at 11pm, I have a hot dinner waiting. I try to encourage her to rest as often as possible and she can't help but sleep a ton. All in all I believe things are right on track.


----------



## gingmg

Laura- welcome!


----------



## J.D.

Hi Laura,

I hang out here even though I have no business whatsoever being here anymore at all! So welcome!


----------



## jury3

What a good wife you are being Leah! lol I'm sure she appreciates it :) Can't wait to hear how your scan goes Wed!


----------



## LeahMSta

jury3 said:


> What a good wife you are being Leah! lol I'm sure she appreciates it :) Can't wait to hear how your scan goes Wed!

:thumbup: Thanks Jury! I can't help but fall in love all over again every time I think about our little bean growing in there. I just feel like I can't do enough to show DW how much I love and appreciate what she is going through not to mention....we are newlyweds again for the first time in 12 1/2 years. LOL!!! It's easy to be all sentimental. :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm so happy everything is falling into place for you and DW Leah xxx


----------



## Tynmeg

Thanks Leah and welcome Laura!
It's great to hear that everything is going well. Sounds like you both are really loving the whole experience. I understand what you 
mean with the time thing. Our first ultrasound is 2 weeks away. We're so excited for that day to come....but it seems like a long time to get here. Lol. I wish you both lots of luck Lon your scan and a world of happiness. Please let us know how it goes. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi! Just poking my head in here... I'm 3DPO in my first TWW. Got my little FF crosshairs today confirming O on 08/03, so now I'm just trying to make it through without POAS every day :haha:

Wife and I are TTC #1. We got married in February and both want kids, so we decided to get this show on the road! We're using a known donor who's been wonderful.

So... hi! How do you survive this?!


----------



## laurac1988

Hey Hun. Good luck in your first 2ww. We are just waiting for ovulation. Also using a known donor. DP started OPKs this morning


----------



## 2moms2be

laurac1988 said:


> Hey Hun. Good luck in your first 2ww. We are just waiting for ovulation. Also using a known donor. DP started OPKs this morning

Waiting for O is just as bad as this TWW business! What CD are you on? Do you have a plan for your AI? We only got one donation this cycle, due to our schedules... but it was ~ 36 hours before O, so not too bad! Only takes one, right? :D


----------



## laurac1988

Cd8 at the moment. Not sure if we're going to go with syringe or cup or both. And yup only takes one little swimmer


----------



## awesometwo

Funny how there are millions off sperm and only one makes it


----------



## autumns_fall

We are a lesbian couple, tww here now 1dpo still a while to go. We believe the last two times w must have been close because my partner never spots and had that. Really threw us off! Disappointed but kept chin up and we've tried again, only been trying since January. Good luck to you all waiting....


----------



## 2moms2be

autumns_fall said:


> We are a lesbian couple, tww here now 1dpo still a while to go. We believe the last two times w must have been close because my partner never spots and had that. Really threw us off! Disappointed but kept chin up and we've tried again, only been trying since January. Good luck to you all waiting....

Hi :) Good luck to you, too. This TWW is killer! What method have you guys been using?


----------



## awesometwo

Hey. We r regulars on here. Been trying since end of Jan also. We used to use syringes but have gone for soft cups past 2 times as less messy and leaky...tho risky as get worried in case It traps the little fellas in wrong place x


----------



## autumns_fall

Agree with you on the cups. We try a mixture of both. You like in the UK I see, where do you purchase your cups from?


----------



## awesometwo

They sell them in boots in the period section for about a fiver for 8 x


----------



## awesometwo

My wife has decided to ovulate on day 13 which is alot earlier than usual day 15-17 average. Our donor was away this weekend too so we have inseminated tonight which is a bit late really considering she ovulated today n the sperm only got there tonight, but better than nothing. As chances have it, I am ovulating this week too so I am going to have a go also as we had planned for the donor to come round Wednesday too which is around when I ovulate... Gonna be a fun joint tww lol though considering my wife's early ovulation n late insemination the chances of even one of us getting knocked up is slim anyway but fingers crossed lol x


----------



## Tynmeg

FX for you both! It would be so cool if you both got pregnant. :)


----------



## awesometwo

Haha it would be funny but hardwork. I don't think its gonna happen anyway but yeah gonna give it a go :) x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome, that's exciting! good luck to both of you!


----------



## awesometwo

We have decided it is a good way to double our odds lol x


----------



## laurac1988

We considered that, but the thought of it working for both of us and us both being like 38 weeks pregnant at the same time was too much lol.

Best of luck to you both xx


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. My sis is gonna be on hand to be our pregnancy slave if that happens lol Odds r it won't ever happen anyway but if it does it deserves to happen


----------



## awesometwo

Just at that point where we want a baby so much that fuck it why not lol and keep looking at fertility clinics etc n just figure why not do this first to increase the odds as we both plan to carry at some point. We r only gonna both do it when the schedules work out anyway x


----------



## jury3

Hey, we have the advantage of having 2 uteruses in our relationships...why not take advantage! lol Although, I would probably kill DW if she ended up preggo. I want to be preggo and pampered! lol Plus she's already super hormonal, so it would be crazy...especially if we were both preggo at the same time!!!


----------



## awesometwo

Haha that is exactly what I said. Why leave a uterus going empty. I have not considered the hormone bit though lol Jesus that will be bad if our occasional pmt clash is anything to go by. Tbh by looks of my chart I am going to be ovulating tomorrow the day of insemination so it looks like two Ill timed inseminations for both of us lol Feel bad getting donor to trek here tonight instead as I don't get home from work til 9pm and he travels an hour and half to get to ours n came late last nightttt x


----------



## awesometwo

Got him in tonight after all..just bracing myself for the mingingness of 10 minutes Time. This exercise is quite good cos I now know how my wife feels each month and vice versa!


----------



## jury3

Looks like we can be 2ww buddies! I got a positive yesterday evening and it was still positive tonight around 7pm. Possibly O'd today, although my temp spiked I don't trust it. We'll see. Going to get another donation right now...


----------



## awesometwo

I am ovulating today I think. I think our donor struggled last night as he took 30mins and we got half as much and he pretty much shot off out the door after
Trust me to get the dregs of his goods lol Though it Is quality not quantity lol x


----------



## awesometwo

Jury, by the looks of your chart, it looks like we are defo Tww buddies :) I have everything crossed x


----------



## laurac1988

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/5d2bbc75cc63c891763e904ec91be98f_zpsff021426.jpg

OPKs almost positive today. We have warned the donor that they may be + tomorrow and we plan to insem then


----------



## awesometwo

Looking good!


----------



## laurac1988

Although now negative and she is bleeding Brit red blood. Not a clue


----------



## awesometwo

She may have ovulated already? I bleed on wiping day after ovulation like clockwork. Have you been temping?


----------



## laurac1988

Nope no temping. The OPKs didn't show a full positive though, which is odd. Will keep OPKing if this doesn't turn into full on AF. If it does turn into AF... Guess we better start temping so we have some clue what is going on


----------



## awesometwo

Defo recommend vaginal temping. We did it orally at first n was a charting disaster. Some ppl dont get positives at all. Mine never go as dark as my wifes but still positive for me. See what happens I guess. Did u inseminate at all? What day does she usually o? x


----------



## laurac1988

This is the first month we have looked at her cycles. They are usually fairly long - about 35 days...

Bit gutted. We didn't even get to inseminate :-(


----------



## awesometwo

You never know. Opk r suppose to be done in the afternoon for accurate results. So if u did it tonight may be false negative? see what tomorrow brings. You shud start temping. U only need to do it from cd10 or whenever until 3 dpo as that will be enough to comfirm ovulation as it shows your hormome dips n rises etc x


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah ours were done this afternoon at about 1 and then about half an hour ago. Will keep going with them. And then start temping as soon as AF comes and goes


----------



## awesometwo

Sounds like a good plan. Plus u can get the fertility friend ap and post your ticker haha x


----------



## laurac1988

We already have a ticker


----------



## awesometwo

By ticker I mean chart lol I guess for the Opksss. 

Have u been feeling cervix for mucous or anything? That can cause ur cervix to bleed if sooo


----------



## laurac1988

Nah not really. Don't go poking around in there for that reason


----------



## awesometwo

We dont either. We did back in beginning but it became tiresome and pointless. Now we whack a bit of conceive plus in there from boots and well if the cervix isnt doing its thing we cant exactly lasso it and reposition it any better


----------



## jury3

awesometwo-Yeah FF seems to think I O'd before I even got a positive opk...I disagree, but oh well! lol

laurac1988-I hope you figure out what's going on! I have heard of people bleeding in the middle of their cycles around O time, not sure if it's bright red or not though...


----------



## laurac1988

The bleeding has stopped and the opks seem to be darkening. Have to see what tomorrow brings I guess


----------



## awesometwo

We dont know whats going on with my OH chart. She had the dip and the positive opk bit now her temps havnt gone up :s


----------



## laurac1988

Maybe her body tried to ov and didn't quite make it? Keep OPKing x


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah that's what I said. We r under stupid amount of stress at moment so could be that
See what todays OPK brings I guess. Either way not getting donor back this month anyway


----------



## J.D.

That used to happen to me all the time... Would get the dip then it wouldn't happen! Five days later it would. Our bodies are complicated machines...


----------



## awesometwo

Been charting for a year. It sods law happens the last chance before we relocate and have a hassle either travelling 4 hours to donor or find a new one lol x


----------



## awesometwo

So apparently neither me nor my wife have ovulated this month, unless my temp rises tomorrow and I have a 2 day fall back rise!! So annoying. Stress must have made our hormones fuck up in sync!


----------



## Tynmeg

That's too bad, frig. My body used to play those tricks, that's why my Dr put me on 50 mg of clomid. That seemed to be enough to ensure I ovulated. But I understand not wanting to take anything either, it's just what worked for me. Fx for you both! I'd love to see you both pregnant at the same time. ;)

I had a great day yesterday. We got to see our lil one and the flickering of the lil heart beating 152 times a minute. It was awesome and made everything more real. We go to our Dr appt on Monday to get all the official results and have our first appt. :)


----------



## awesometwo

Yay thats exciting. Sure the weeks will whizz by

I am gonna see what tomorrow brings. I had a dip day 2 last month n stopped charting after that for 5 days which was high, so partly reassuring as may go up tomorrow but also frustrating. What will be will be x


----------



## jury3

Tynmeg-Good luck at your appointment! I'm glad things are looking good :)

awesometwo-That seems ridiculous that you both got positive opks but might have neither one O'd...what are the chances! Sometimes it takes a few days to really see a rise though, so there's still hope. Like tynmeg, I also need a boost to ovulate. I usually had a temp shift, but a lot of times it was a really slow one. Doc thought I probably had a weak O. This is my second month on clomid and things are looking much better. I'm up to 100mg though.

AFM-My last 2 days of temps are 98.6, which I usually only get one day that high and it's usually not until 8dpo. However, FF has changed my O date 3 times...I started with an O date on 14 before I even had a positive opk, then CD 15 (which is probably most likely) and now it changed it to CD 17...after my opks were already negative. So, in reality I'm probably either 4 or 5 dpo. Who knows. It will probably change it again tomorrow! lol


----------



## awesometwo

It has gone up thankgoodness. Currently 4am here so couple of hours earlier than usual but doubt it would go down that much in a couple of hours and I had 4 1/2 hours sleep :) 

Jury, r u getting ne side effects to the clomid? I was concerned about the hormonal beast side of things x


----------



## jury3

Ooohhhh, you got crosshairs! I had to change mine to a different setting to get my O date correct lol

The side effects weren't too bad for me. The first month I had a bit of nausea and headaches. I took it before bed, so usually that didn't last long before I was asleep. The second month it wasn't as bad at all.


----------



## awesometwo

Yay for crosshairs lol 

I hope this is your month. Everybody is getting pregnant :( Happy for everyone but it can be tough x


----------



## jury3

Oh my gosh, that is so true! On one of the other boards that I'm on, most of us have been on there since January. Three of them have gotten bfps in the last week or two! I'm hoping that means August is a lucky month for all of us! lol


----------



## awesometwo

I am at that point where I struggle to believe that I will ever get a BFP. Even though I know not is not an option


----------



## gingmg

I completely understand. That's how I feel too. It will happen, we just can't plan when.


----------



## jury3

I completely understand that. I try to have hope, but sometimes I do find it hard to believe that it will ever happen...


----------



## gingmg

It will happen. In the grand scheme of things, we haven't been trying for all that long, even though it feels like forever. And it doesn't help we don't have an endless supply of what we need. Due for AF next sat and then its game on again! Although my wife has said we can't inseminate unless I stop smoking, and she is serious... So... Looks like I have a week to build up the courage to put the patch on. I just know in my heart i need to be ciggarette free for this to take. No more of this "ill quit when I find out". I think it will take a few months for my body to heal, then I feel very optimistic about this taking.


----------



## awesometwo

I think if we were just having alot of sex for a year then I would enjoy this process alot more lol

Stopping smoking will save your health and your wallet!


----------



## jury3

Agreed! Stopping smoking will be such a good thing for you! Also, it would be easier if we had unlimited access to sperm! lol


----------



## awesometwo

My wife has just got the darkest positive opk ever! Looks like she may be ovulating...she defo had 2 or 3 days of positive on day 11ish onwards tho


----------



## gingmg

Jury- Do I remember reading you increased your dosage of clomid to 100mg? Was it because it wasn't a strong O at 50 or because you didn't get pregnant? I start clomid again next week. The pharmacy accidently filled my script for 100, but I'm supposed to take 50. I know this is aweful, but part of me just wants to take the 100. Although, I know with clomid more isn't always better. Once you find the dose that works to O, that's the dose you should be on. It's not good to be a nurse, we are the worst patients in the world! Not sure what to do. My wife said stick with the 50, and even though I know that's the right thing to do, I can't help but wonder about the 100.......


----------



## jury3

Lol Were you on it before? How much? I didn't get preggo on 50 and my prog was only 10.1 (15 is the goal for medicated). I could tell it worked to O better bc my chart looked better. Same this month...chart looks good, but still 10.1 for prog. If no preggo, I'm wondering if she'll up it again...


----------



## gingmg

I was on 50 last time. I'm tempted to take the 100, but prob should follow my docs instructions, not that I want to. And if I don't put the patch on this weekend, my wife said we are canceling the cycle, which I don't want. So cranky or not patch is going on!


----------



## Tynmeg

Gingmg-from my experience, stick to 50. The same thing happened to me...the pharmacy gave me 100 instead of 50, I thought I'd increase my chances and take it. Bad mistake, I over ovulated and my hormones messed up and it was a horrible TWW. I back to 50 and got preggos a cycle later. Just my experience...good luck with quitting smoking. I smoked for 18 years and decided to quit when we started the baby making process too. It was really hard but it can be done...one craving at a time...sometimes one minute at a time. ;)


----------



## jury3

Temp went up this morning so I tested...I've never even seen evap lines before. I'm so skeptical...


----------



## J.D.

Those look positive! How quickly did they come up?


----------



## jury3

Not sure, I wouldn't look at them until the timer went off lol It was only a 4 hour hold though bc I'd gotten up to pee after I temped this morning.


----------



## awesometwo

JURY!! I see lines on them all....omg I hope they are bfp!!! We got a line too but defo evap I think as was greyish blurry. Gonna retest tomorrow. 

I think you might be up duff... X


----------



## J.D.

I think those are positive hon. An evap looks different and you wouldn't get three within the normal time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## awesometwo

Jury you are PREGNANT (I HOPE)


----------



## awesometwo

Evaps are grey! They r pink! I am so excited for youuuu


----------



## jury3

awesome-I hope it's nice and pink tomorrow!

Thanks ladies! I'm really scared of a chemical though. My prog was tested at 10.1 on 8dpo. Which means O, but I am on clomid so it really should have been higher. So, I'm very nervous and skeptical.


----------



## J.D.

Can you get some progesterone to take?


----------



## awesometwo

Well for now u have a bfp. Just keep everything crossed it sticks. Go get a blood hcg n progesterone or something as if progesterone low they may give you progesterone tablets or something x


----------



## jury3

I thought about it. I was actually just looking up where I could buy it over the counter. Do you think it would hurt if I don't actually need it though?


----------



## J.D.

It could make morning sickness worse, but otherwise I don't think so. Am not a doctor though! And there's a lot of debate about whether it's effective. But I'd take it again to get where I am now!


----------



## J.D.

Actually, my Dr never checked my levels, just prescribed it after the iui, so I'm assuming it's no harm and he had me on 2x 400mg suppositories a day until 14 weeks.


----------



## awesometwo

Defo BfN today for me. Will see what 11dpo brings xx


----------



## jury3

I had a bfn at 9dpo...so it could still happen :)


----------



## Tynmeg

Jury-congratulations! Those lines look really good. Sticky baby dust to you!
Awesome two-fx that ur BFP is coming. :)


----------



## gingmg

Jury- OMG!!!! Congrats! Best news all day :)


----------



## awesometwo

Still bfn on internet sensitive cheapies. Think we r out this month but aint over til Af I guess! x


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats jury  h&h 9 months!


----------



## jury3

Thanks ladies!!!!

Awesome-I barely had lines on the internet cheapies at 12 dpo...you are still early, defo not out yet!


----------



## 2moms2be

So excited for you Jury!! :cloud9:


----------



## awesometwo

Jury, your ticker defo needs changing lol x


----------



## J.D.

awesometwo said:


> Jury, your ticker defo needs changing lol x

hahaha ah leave her be -- took me weeks before I felt comfortable changing anything from TTC to acknowledging that Spud was in there! It's very daunting!

Have you done more tests Jury? I couldn't stop testing at first!


----------



## awesometwo

Well she will hopefully be waiting 10 months at least to ovulate lol


----------



## J.D.

Usually a good bit longer, especially if she breast feeds. But it just takes a while to feel comfortable with the BFP. Or at least it did with me, I see she's already changed her status. :)

We'd been trying 3 years when I got mine, so for a good while, it all felt surreal. Actually, it all still feels a bit surreal. That's probably not right. lol


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah I can imagine

Lol yep. I dont think there is much I don't know about breastfeeding. I do see women who have got pregnant quickly while breastfeeding though, especially once thr baby starts going for longer periods or if they r mix feeding! x


----------



## jury3

Lol I've considered changing it but I'm scared I guess...AF is due tomorrow/wed so I want to make sure she doesn't show. I think that will be a big relief. I'm having betas done today and wed, so I'll defo change as long as that all turns out ok. 
I tested this morning and it showed up really quickly and is darker. So far I'm still preggo! Lol


----------



## gingmg

I'm literally laughing out loud right now because I am all smiles for you! Very sticky bean vibes going your way!


----------



## awesometwo

Woop. I think I got another bfn today. I keep thinking I see the faintest of faint lines but then sometimes I look at it and It is white as day. Got line eyes I think. 12dpo today. My cycles range from 27-32 days. End of day 30 now, so should hopefully know in next day or two. Pretty much prepared for Bfn though. We r thinking about taking a break til January as we r going to be living in different cities for a while til my wife can move jobs. Hoping it will only be for 2 or 3 months max. We also want to get healthier n lose some weight etc. Never wanted to be one of those couples who has a break from TTC, I always wondered why they didnt carry on regardless, but after 8 months we feel drained from the, experience n so much stress in our life at moment! 

Our donor is away September so gonna reassess each month I guess as everything is up in air at mo x


----------



## J.D.

Awesometwo -- best decision myself and the wife ever made was to go for fertility treatment. We had enough for 1 round of IUI, which turned out to be 3 x as expensive as the clinic was willing to admit at first, but we ended up with the money when we needed it (very weird things happened to conspire to fund our IUI actually, including unexpected tax rebates and my laptop dying, which triggered a refund on it AND a repair because of the spectacular warranty I had) and we took on the first try. 

And I remember once saying "What if it only took once and we never even tried?" So we tried, and now we're 10 weeks away from having a baby. It can happen. Our first appointment was August 2012. 

I was 36 at the time and 37 now. My wife has premature ovarian failure, so we would have had to go hardcore IVF with her, even though she was more interested in carrying than I ever was. 

And also, the breaks are so important. There were times over the years I thought I was losing my mind. Completely. And just having a month pass without temping every morning -- your waking thought every day matters to your sanity I think -- meant I destressed a lot. Spending a couple months eating well, working out and relaxing might do you a world of good. 

All that said, your chart looks awesome. So you never know.


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- I'm sorry. Sometimes a break can be a good thing. It was heavenly to get my period and not be sad. At first it felt long, but two months later and now CD 1. We are TTC again, but more importantly, I feel better, and am ready to face whatever these next 6 months may bring. Also, the patch is on, so at the very least I won't be guilt ridden this time.


----------



## gingmg

Looked at your chart after writing, you are not out yet.


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. My wife is having some hormonal problems too as has a brain MRI scan in a couple of weeks to check for pituarity gland tumor etc. Apparently they are quite common and mostly benign so fingers crossed. We r hoping as it can cause infertility that it will help our case to get NHS funded fertility treatment too. Gonna see what happens with everything this side of Christmas, as it will have been a year of trying then too 

Thanks for the support. I know time out will be good, we had July off which was ok. I just feel so impatient sometimes, spesh being a midwife n surrounded by people apparently getting pregnant by looking at their partner. I kno it will be worth the wait but I dont want to wait lol 

Know I am not out yet. It is only my first cycle of charting properly since I decided last min to have a go as happened to be ovulating when donor was due round n my wife wadnt. last month I temped every few days so I know it went down half way to coverline the day af started so will see what happens tomorrow and I kno my wifes has started while temps been up anyway. Essentially learned that af can turn up whatever symptoms or temp you have lol x


----------



## jury3

awesome-Maybe you'll catch some luck and won't need to take a break :) If you do though, there is nothing wrong with that. I took a month (May) off just to focus on my own health and I felt much better after. It's an overwhelming process, sometimes it helps just to spend some time not so focused on it all.


----------



## jury3

P.S. It looks so weird that I have that bfp at the bottom of my sig...it doesn't register that it's mine...that has to be someone else's sig!


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- I understand how work can be hard and you are seeing everyone else have what you want more than anything. But here is the flip side, I'm a PICU nurse and I don't see the same things you do and all that I will say about that is that I am okay waiting for it all to be right.


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- Yes, if it is a tumor, those kind are mostly benign. Sounds like a lot going on. It's all going to be okay, even if it doesn't feel that way right now.


----------



## awesometwo

Ok..so I just got a faint line...i am not sure if it is an evap line and I only looked closely at 10 so dont think it came up quickly. Will retest tonight or tomorrow. Mostly thinking evap line x


----------



## awesometwo

Bfn tonight on internet sensitive cheapo. This mornings was on a superdrug (high st shop) early detection one. I am going with an official BFN though 

This mornings https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test167478


----------



## J.D.

I don't know what an evap looks like. How long does your test say to wait?

Do you have another for testing in the morning? I used FRERs and ICs and never had an evap, over 3 years of BFNs.


----------



## awesometwo

Up to 10 mins lol. I think evaps suppose to be grey x


----------



## awesometwo

Been a bit obsessed with googling tonight and now convinced got a false positive or evap as quite a few have with superdrug test and wudda expected a line tonight too as held wee for 3 and a half hourssss x


----------



## jury3

How long did you hold with the first test? 3.5 hours doesn't seem very long. My first faint positives were with a 4 hour hold, then I held for 6.5 hours and they were darker. I also used a few different brands at once so I knew it wasn't an evap. Your line looks pink to me, how does it look in person? 
I say get a FRER! Actually my best line with the first tests was a First Signal. I don't know if you guys have them over there, but I bought mine at Walmart for 99 cents...for being so cheap, I was amazed at how dark the line was compared to the internet cheapy and the FRER...


----------



## awesometwo

Hey

We have frer but they are one of the expensive ones. BFN today on another internet cheapie. Also feel crampy and temp gone down. Just awaiting AF now. Feel ok about it tho as the timing was terrible lol x


----------



## awesometwo

Ps. Jury, Just seen your signature. Congrats on progesterone level. That is a good number?!!! x


----------



## jury3

Hey, you never know! I was crampy and thought my temp was headed down...

Yeah, my progesterone was 10.1 when they tested it at 7dpo. It meant I O'd for sure, but it wasn't as high as they like to see on a medicated cycle. So, I was afraid it would still be low after bfp and I might need prog supplements. Luckily that's a good number and I don't need any!


----------



## J.D.

Jury that's a great beta! Mine was 128 at 14 dpo and they said that was good enough they didn't need to check for doubling because it wouldn't have got that high if it wasn't!

Haha and now you get to go through what all those two week waits were training you for.... THE NEXT 8 WEEKS. lol


----------



## jury3

Lol I'm checking for doubling just for my own peace of mind...and I know! I have a countdown to oct 21st (12 week mark) on my phone lol


----------



## J.D.

Yeah, man, it was the longest 8 weeks of my life. Even the 2nd trimester forum is less stressful than the 1st. Are you getting an early scan at all? I had an 8 week scan and it really helped to have that to look forward to, but also because seeing a strong heartbeat at 8 weeks means the likelihood of mc is very low.

And believe me, if you hang out in 1st trimester at all, you'll become obsessed with the likelihood of mc. 2nd trimester is all "what sex are you having?" and 3rd is "when will this baby be out of me?" but first is pretty much all "is this normal or is this a mc". 

Try and make yourself busy for the next 8 weeks. Take extra work hours (so long as they're not strenuous tasks) or take up a new hobby. Become obsessed and watch all 15 seasons of ER. Just anything to retain your sanity. You think I'm exaggerating, but I'm really not.


----------



## awesometwo

Period showed with unpresidented avengence. I don't think I had a sticky egg, as I had a couple of pale lines but never got any darker! Feel fine about it though! Woulda been nice but bad timing. We are having a couple of months out I think to get healthier x


----------



## jury3

Awesome-Sorry AF showed :( what a [email protected]$*#!

JD-My doc is supposed to call on Tues to schedule our first apt. I'm assuming that will include a scan. I want to make sure it's in the right place and looks ok! It should be the 3rd or 4th week in September. 
I'm really hoping work will help distract my mind. I just started grad school too, so that should help!


----------



## AshNAmber

this TWW is taking forever... but on the bright side im do for implantation starting yesterday the most common day is the 31st but says it common for 3 days before or after, been feel light twings for a few days now but today they are a little stronger on the lower right side.. at one point was a little sharp like a pin pricked me.. I hope this is my little seed making its self cumfy for 9 months :) here's to hoping, wishing and having faith!! but trying to not get to excited.. my boobs area bit soar but nothin major and my back started hurting in the lower region..


----------



## Tynmeg

JD - I love your trimester analysis! You are sooo right, I only have experience with the first so far but I giggled as I read it because you couldn't have been more spot on. I'm 9 weeks today (Hooray!) and can't freakin wait for the next 3 to be over. I browse through the First tri forum sometimes to see if there's something I could learn...like "what you should eat", or "underwire bra", or "relief for constipation". I stay completely away from the "oh no, does this mean mc" kind of posts. There's been times that I've been driving myself crazy wondering what everything means and if there's something wrong, it would magnify my insanity if I read those posts. (Not that I don't feel for them, I absolutely do!) I'm so looking forward to the 2nd tri. :)
Jury - I hope your numbers double beautifully. I did the second beta as well for my peace of mind. FX for you and hopes for a sticky sticky lil bean!
Awesome - Boo to AF! I admire your outlook though. We decided to take a break once too, it's good for you! Enjoy your break, no sympton spotting gives you a sense of freedom.


----------



## jury3

Levels were 338! I'm officially preggo with a healthy little bean! Now to pass the next 8 weeks by quickly...


----------



## Tynmeg

YAY!! That's awesome, very happy for you both! I hope the next 8 weeks fly by and you don't suffer with any sickness. ;)


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I doubt I'll get out of the sickness...it's gotten a smidge worse each day. Nothing too bad yet, but I have a feeling it will be bad. Already looking into ginger candies, pills, tea lol


----------



## gingmg

Jury that's great news!


----------



## CmonBFP

what day do you guys start testing? I was planning on testing in 5 days at 9dpo but now I'm thinking that might be a bit early. That's when I've tested in the past but it hasn't really mattered because all I've had were BFN's


----------



## J.D.

CmonBFP said:


> what day do you guys start testing? I was planning on testing in 5 days at 9dpo but now I'm thinking that might be a bit early. That's when I've tested in the past but it hasn't really mattered because all I've had were BFN's

The cycle I got my BFP I tested on 12 DPO because I started feeling queasy. I actually hadn't planned on testing at all on that cycle, but waiting until we had the blood test at the doctor's. 

Other cycles, I sometimes tested as early as 10 DPO and many of them, I'd simply wait until 14 DPO but by then I'd already started my period. 

*Jury3 *- The only things that took the edge off the non stop nausea were 50mg B6 and 1000mg Ginger capsules as well as eating almost nothing but simple carbs. Also sleeping a lot. Not the healthiest thing in the world, but I was miserable. I think mine was made worse by the progesterone suppositories. Be kind to yourself. It's all worth it. :cloud9: Grad school might be tough for the first couple months. I had to drop a distance ed course I was doing because I was just too sick to even watch the lectures on the PC. All I could do was read my Kindle or real books. No telly, no video, no laptop for more than a few minutes. Nightmare. I did read a ton though. 

*Tynmeg* - lol the difference in the trimesters really struck me each time I changed. It's too bad pregnancy club isn't more active, because it's a far saner place than 1st Trimester, generally. 

*AwesomeTwo* - sorry to hear AF arrived. Best of luck with your time off trying. It'll be great for you, I'm sure. 

My update: this week, I ordered crocs. My feet are starting to feel like large bruises at the ends of my legs! My boss (joking) has forbade me to wear the crocs at work, suggesting dealing with the pain is a more noble option than being seen in public in ugly shoes. Dignity is taking daily hits now. That day a few weeks ago when I threw up and peed myself at the same time was only a warning of things to come. Start doing your kegels now, ladies. It's never too early. :dohh:


----------



## thepunks

Jury - congrats! So excited for you! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

JD - you are totally right about the forums LOL! I have stopped looking altogether cause we are doing the "old fashioned" route and none of it applies to me. No ultrasounds, no testing, no predetermination of sex or anything. Just waiting for the tiny punkin to bake. People have called me crazy for doing it but I figure, humans exist and have for long before all these tests and technology so I will just trust that my body was made to do this and know that what ever happens happens :-D


----------



## jury3

cmonbfp-I always say I'm going to wait until 12 or 13 dpo because that's when I would get spotting by. However, several times I caved around 9 or 10 dpo and that seemed to hold me over until AF time. This month I tested on 12dpo ONLY because my temp went up that morning...

JD-I cannot back out on grad school! I fought so hard for it and DW would kill me if I had to drop...Luckily it's only 1 night a week for 8 weeks. My teacher seems really easy to work with and understanding, so I think I'll be ok. Even if I'm throwing up in a trash can during class I may have to stick it out lol

Punks-Thanks! I can't believe you're 21 weeks already! Congrats! I was going to try and go without ultrasounds, but I have to know the sex so I can shop and paint lol I'm too much of a planner to just relax and not know...How early did you call your midwife? How early did you meet with her? I'm going to a Meet the Midwives night in a few weeks at our local birthing center. They will do births in the center or at your home, so I might go with that option. How are you feeling?


----------



## AshNAmber

Congratulations Jury!! :dance:


----------



## thepunks

I am happy to be halfway there :-D eagerly awaiting meeting the tiny punkin! I am finally feeling a little better though mornings are still rough. Tiny punkin is getting very active now and I really enjoy getting to feel the movement even if it is a kick to my bladder :-D
We contacted the midwife before we even conceived because it is kind of hard to find someone to do a homebirth in Iowa since CPMs are not legal...and then about 2 weeks after we found out it had stuck. Had our first appointment in May I think around 8 weeks.


----------



## J.D.

Hi Punks!

20 weeks! That's a great time. It really starts to fly now! I find I have relaxed so much since I can feel the Spud kicking. And these days, it sometimes takes my breath away! They say that soon s/he will have less room for kicking so that's probably a positive. 

Besides ultrasounds (and we have had those), we haven't done any testing and we don't know the sex. I'm genderqueer and I'm enjoying everyone else not being able to gender stereotype my baby before s/he is even born. I'm convinced, somehow, in my head that it's a girl, and I do not want buckets of pink, lacy crap either! And my mother so would...(she always wanted a fashion plate for a daughter)

I figure the kinds of things I *really* want to know about my kid, no test can tell me. I want to know if they like books, or cycling, or if they're more into television and team sports. I want to know if they'll always love the piano I bought instead of spending a fortune on a fancy new pram! lol No test can tell us that stuff, so we're happy to wait. I needed the ultrasounds for my own peace of mind though. My cousin was born with only one kidney, so I was happy to see all the organs doing their jobs and in the right places. 

I also am anaemic with gestational diabetes and bouts of very low blood pressure, so I couldn't have steered clear of ultrasounds regardless. I guess I've been quite sick. In the home stretch though, and so, so, so excited. I finish work in less than 6 weeks.

Jury - not saying you should give up on grad school. Just be kind to yourself. You should be fine if it's a lot of reading -- that's all I could do through the nausea myself. But yeah, tell the instructor anyway, in case you are yawning and puking in the back of the room lol


----------



## CmonBFP

thepunks - good for you for not going for scans and tests, it must feel really nice and free.

jd and jury thanks for your testing advice I'll see if I can hold out until 12DPO. I guess at 12 DPO the chance of a false negative is pretty slim whereas at 9dpo it's possible. I guess I tell myself I wanna know asap if its a bfn so I can prepare for next month and let my donor know etc.


----------



## AshNAmber

I finally get to start testing soon!! will start either Sunday or Monday!! omg!


----------



## Tynmeg

Yay, good luck to both ashnamber and cmonbfp! Fx for yas!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for everyone waiting for scans, tests or similar
Xxx


----------



## CmonBFP

You ladies who got your BFP's how many cycles did it take you? What age were you when you got your BFP?
I'm wondering if it is the 'same' approx time for us who do insems instead of having sex. Maybe if I figure it out I'll do a poll :)


----------



## jury3

I'm 29, took 7 cycles.


----------



## J.D.

I'm 37. We tried with home insem for 3 years. The first medicated IUI we did took in February.


----------



## CmonBFP

Thanks Jury and JD!!

JD did you try any medicated home insem cycles?


----------



## Tynmeg

I'm 35 and i did iui's with 50 mg of clomid. Worked on cycle 2 but ended in early mc. Worked again on my 3rd try after mc and I'm currently 9w+2d.


----------



## AshNAmber

Congratulations


----------



## thepunks

I am 29 and it took 5 cycles. Starting cycle 4 I began taking OTC progesterone cream and got a bfp but it didn't stick well and ended at around 5 weeks...and then cycle 5 stuck. Had to stay on the OTC progesterone until 16 weeks.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to all the BFPs  I'm hoping we can join the club next cycle. 14dpo will be the last day of our holiday... Wukd be awesome to get a BFP in New York!


----------



## AshNAmber

laurac1988 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs  I'm hoping we can join the club next cycle. 14dpo will be the last day of our holiday... Wukd be awesome to get a BFP in New York!

That Would Be Awesome


----------



## jury3

FX'd for you Laura!!!!


----------



## J.D.

CmonBFP said:


> Thanks Jury and JD!!
> 
> JD did you try any medicated home insem cycles?

No, that option wasn't available to us. Also, we switched donors when we went with the clinic (from a friend to a clinic donor). So we don't know -- never got my friend's sperm tested, so it might have been him all along. That said, my ovulation was always tricky to predict and I suspect it often wasn't happening, or at least the eggs weren't mature.


----------



## AshNAmber

first test at 10 DPO.. BFN! will wait another few days and try again.. still holding on to hope..


----------



## jury3

Def still early! Your not out til AF shows...


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed. Many of the ladies I know have not got BfP until 12/13DPO


----------



## AshNAmber

Thx, going to wait till the 6th is AF doesn't show on the 5th... Keeping FX


----------



## gingmg

72 hours no smoking. One hour at a time is the only way I can do this right now. Hopefully, in a few days it will get easier.


----------



## jury3

Good luck ging! It's such a good thing for you!


----------



## Tynmeg

Went to the ER this morning as I was spotting. Got some bad news as the baby's heart has stopped. Just waiting now for my body to pass it naturally. Keep your fingers crossed that I won't need a d&c.


----------



## jury3

I'm so sorry tynmeg. My fingers are crossed for you... :hugs:


----------



## gingmg

Tynmeg- I am so so so so sorry. (((((((((((( big hugs))))))))))


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hi everyone, mind if I join? 

My partner and I just finished TTC for the first time. So exciting and nerve wracking all at once to now be in the TWW! We used a known donor and lets just say there was a lot of giggles. SWIM!! :spermy::spermy::spermy:

Now alternating between obsessing over online info on symptoms and trying to chill. Lol. I think I am 2-3 days PO. Had ovulation twinges on right side on day 14 and on left side day 15. 2 eggs??? I used soy isoflavones days 2-6 as I normally have a long cycle and we wanted to make sure I ovulated. Been experiencing low back pain, feeling emotional, tired and a feeling of fullness (maybe from contractions) in my uterus? Wondering if symptoms all from the soy still or in my head? Or maybe hopeful signs?

Would love to have some online buddies to ride through this exciting time with. 

Much love and baby dust to you all :dust:


----------



## AshNAmber

starting to wonder if im out.. today feeling a pain (kinda like the day after working out like soar) on the right side of my upper abdomen (not cramps, i usually get cramps) and my boobs aren't hurting as bad as they have been but still sore to the touch. I got BFN at 10DPO, AF is due in 2 days so just waiting to see if she shows, if she does't ill take a test the day after.. so maybe on the 6th (thats our anniversary a BFP would be the best gift ever) still holding on to hope. Went to BR and had light light pink on the paper for one swipe.. nothin after.. started feeling the twings on the left side just a bit ago.. *sigh*


----------



## awesometwo

Oh Tyn that really sad news. I hope you are both getting through it. Be strong :( xxxxx


----------



## awesometwo

Hopefulfairy. The first tww is the most obsessive wait everrr. As you start to experience every symptom under the sun and your period shows up, you stop symptom spotting as much and wait for the red witch. Especially the more tww's you have. Though hopefully not too many

Ash- hope you get a bfp x


----------



## 2moms2be

Tynmeg, I'm so sorry for your sad news :hugs: I hope you can avoid a d&c and the additional pain that comes with it.

Congrats, ging... That's not easy! My wife has tried to quit four times since I've known her, and I know it's difficult! Hang in there; you'll be glad you did!

Still fx for you, AshNAmber! And you, too, Hopeful... I'm officially tww-ing now with you! This is my 2nd tww, and I'm determined to be less crazy ;) I feel good about our timing this time, too... So maybe this will be a thread full of BFP's soon!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Tynmeg said:


> Went to the ER this morning as I was spotting. Got some bad news as the baby's heart has stopped. Just waiting now for my body to pass it naturally. Keep your fingers crossed that I won't need a d&c.

I'm so sorry sweetie.. Sending lots of hugs your way!! :hugs:


----------



## gingmg

Jury- How are you feeling?


----------



## jury3

Not feeling a lot today...morning sickness was pretty bad mon and tues, but hasn't been bad since. Pants are starting to get tight already but haven't gained anything...first ultrasound scheduled for the 19th! I can wait to see what's in there and make sure it's ok for the time being...

How's everyone else?


----------



## gingmg

Good to hear. One week today no smoking. I'm an irritable mess with a crushing headache, but with every hour I don't smoke, I'm closer to this anxiety and splitting headache leaving, and I never want to have to do this again. I've done this too many times, I don't want to be here again. There is also the motivation that my wife will cancel our cycle if I pick up a cigarette. And I'm getting close to O, I'm ready to try again. Took clomid. Hoping for the best, but am prepared to be in this for another bunch of months.


----------



## jury3

I'm so proud of you! It's not the same, but I've been a soda drinker forever. I'd quit and start right back up. I quit for real this month when I got my bfp. I feel much better! Fewer headaches for sure. Keep up the good work, it will be worth it!


----------



## awesometwo

Well done on not smoking!!!!! You will save a fortune and have less wrinkles..n less chance of getting smoker cancers! My grandma got mouth and lung cancer and it was awful watching her die. If stopping smoking spares your family watching it happen then this hard work will be worth it x


----------



## gingmg

How is everyone? Anyone in the 2ww?


----------



## laurac1988

We're waiting for ovulation xx


----------



## 2moms2be

10DPO here... BFN yesterday (wasn't planning to test early but i caved lol)... not feeling overly optimistic this cycle... But I'd love to be proven wrong :) 

How's everyone else holding up?


----------



## HopefulFairy

13 DPO. Not feeling that hopeful. Testing tomorrow.


----------



## AshNAmber

laurac1988 said:


> We're waiting for ovulation xx

same here :)


----------



## awesometwo

We r taking at least this month out if not longer with no temping or anything. It is quite nice in a way but can't wait to be back on tww x


----------



## gingmg

Jury did you have any symptoms in the 2ww?


----------



## jury3

I had almost AF like cramps and some lower back pain that I only get when AF starts. Increased cm. That was it. My boobs hurt but no more than they always do before AF. 

The lower back pain was the main thing that was abnormal for me. 11dpo I told myself if temp went up on 12dpo I'd test bc that had never happened. It jumped up so I tested...


----------



## AshNAmber

will be in the TWW either today or tomorrow... only the OPK can tell me lol


----------



## gingmg

AshNamber- good luck! I'm dying to test, but still too early. Sigh


----------



## 2moms2be

FX for you ladies... :happydance:

CD1 for me, so I'll be joining you guys soon <3


----------



## AshNAmber

gingmg said:


> AshNamber- good luck! I'm dying to test, but still too early. Sigh

Thanks Hun... Right now the only thing i been dying to pee on is OPKs lol 

Keeping my FX for you and sending loads of baby dust :)


----------



## gingmg

Had spotting on 7dpo and a tiny bit on day 8. Nothing since, today is 9dpo. I'm crawling on the ceiling.lol. I'm going to be extra disapointed if it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Hun xxxxx


----------



## jury3

Ging-I hope that's a good sign for you!!!

We had our first ultrasound today...we're having twins!


----------



## laurac1988

Oh my goodness! Congrats xxxx


----------



## gingmg

Jury- double congrats! That's so exciting!!


----------



## jury3

Thank you!!!

ging-How's the no smoking going?


----------



## thepunks

Wow! Jury congrats!!! That is awesome!


----------



## gingmg

Jury- its slowly getting easier.


----------



## jury3

Punks-how are you feeling? Past the halfway point! Yay!

Ging-so glad it's getting easier :)


----------



## J.D.

congratulations Jury!!! that's so exciting. I hope the 1st trimester is treating you well.


----------



## thepunks

Finally getting over the all day sickness! So that is great and now the tiny punkin is quite active, which is fun!
Jury - I hope you 9 months are easy going :-D
JD - Almost done! So exciting! How are you feeling?


----------



## J.D.

Oh wow, you're still feeling ill? How awful! I never got the magical 2nd trimester energy people speak of either. 

I'm well. Had a dehydration spell and spent yesterday in hospital getting I.V. fluids. Spud wasn't as active as usual so I got worried -- turned out it was just dehydration and they fixed it quickly. Spud is now bouncing around like normal. We have the nursery done now, and I have less than 2 weeks at work left. Exciting times.


----------



## jury3

Oh no girls...I've been really hoping and looking forward to the 2nd tri, please don't crush my dreams lol 1st tri is kicking my butt...very tired, unmotivated to do anything, can't concentrate at work and I'm nauseous the majority of the day. So fun! lol I'll take it as long as it means the beans are ok lol

JD Glad you're better and the babe is ok :) 

I'm so jealous you girls are feeling the babies move, I can't wait!


----------



## J.D.

jury3 said:


> Oh no girls...I've been really hoping and looking forward to the 2nd tri, please don't crush my dreams lol 1st tri is kicking my butt...very tired, unmotivated to do anything, can't concentrate at work and I'm nauseous the majority of the day.

The only reason 2nd Tri sucked for me was getting used to the gestational diabetes diet and the hospital not telling me I was anaemic. It was still MILES better than 1st (well, 16 weeks was when my sickness ended). So far, I've liked 3rd the best. All the baby movements, the preparations, the end of work being near, the bump getting huge, it's all a lot of fun. Not sleeping great, but the end is in sight. :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I was already scared of getting gestational diabetes or preeclampsia...my mom had one of each. With twins it's a higher chance so I'm definitely scared now! Before I was looking forward to the 3rd tri for the same reasons, now I'm assuming I'm going to be gigantic and very uncomfortable lol I'll make it through though. I'm just ready for the 1st tri to be over so I can relax a smidge and we can find out what they are! Well, and so I can finally feel them and really feel pregnant, not just fat lol


----------



## J.D.

Honestly, while it was hard to get used to, I do not regret being tested and diagnosed for GD early. I was tested at 20 weeks and started insulin a week later. I did get an energy boost from that, and it would have been brilliant if they'd told me about the anaemia too (they told me at my 28 week appointment that my 15 week blood tests showed anaemia.)

How old are you Jury? I've noticed at the GD clinics I attend every couple of weeks that most of the women are 35+ (I'm 37 myself) with the odd 20 something woman looking very conspicuous. Age seems to be the best indicator.

As for finding out what sex the babies are (and honestly I probably would have if I was having two) -- coming from a team yellow mom -- try and wait a little. An awful lot of people seem to find out the sex at 16 weeks and end up surprised -- and for some, it's a horrible disappointment and they actually grieve the child they'd imagined while they're holding their new baby. I'd hate to start motherhood that way. Wait until they can tell you with certainty -- probably closer to 3rd trimester. (and don't set your heart on it either -- there's one woman in 3rd Tri having tantrums every time she gets a scan because baby hasn't cooperated and the ultrasound tech simply can't see the bits lol)


----------



## jury3

I'm 29, but my mom had all 3 of us in her early 20s...I'm thinking I need to make sure I'm eating healthy and going for walks everyday and maybe that will help. I'm also 60 lbs overweight, so I'm sure that doesn't help. The chance increases with twins too.

Yeah, we are trying to limit how many ultrasounds we get. Not sure how that is going to pan out since twins are considered high risk, but we'll see after talking to the ob and the midwives at the birthing center. I was thinking of trying to get a scan the week of Thanksgiving bc my mom will be in town, that would be 17 weeks. But I know it might now work out the way I want, so I'm not getting my hopes up! lol We also talked about waiting until 20 weeks, but we'll see. Like I said, I have to talk to both parties to see what kind of plan we are going to have.


----------



## AshNAmber

Well here I am again back in the TWW.., hope this time is more promising...


----------



## jury3

Sorry ashnamber... fx'd for you for this cycle!


----------



## AshNAmber

jury3 said:


> Sorry ashnamber... fx'd for you for this cycle!

thanks hun.. slide me some of that double dust :D it runs in my family!! hehe


----------



## jury3

Well, I'm pretty sure my double dust was clomid lol My I will send all of it I can!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AshNAmber

jury3 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure my double dust was clomid lol My I will send all of it I can!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

if i could soak it all up lol I would!!! thanks love.. i hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## awesometwo

Haha Jury, I saw your ultrasound profile pic before reading what I have missed and I just shouted to my wife that Jury is having twins lol. Eeek fingers crossed you have a smooth ride!!

Fingers crossed for everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## AshNAmber

:coffee:and wait:coffee:


----------



## jury3

awesometwo said:


> Haha Jury, I saw your ultrasound profile pic before reading what I have missed and I just shouted to my wife that Jury is having twins lol. Eeek fingers crossed you have a smooth ride!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone else xxxxxx

LOL Thanks!


----------



## awesometwo

Everyone is also going to presume you had IVF :D


----------



## jury3

Yeah everyone already asks lol how did that happen? Where's the sperm from? Did you do ivf? People are so nosy! Lol


----------



## laurac1988

Just tell them it was "magic" jury 

We're getting close to ov here. Today's OPK
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/930009A3-952A-479A-8691-6D568A519FCC-3870-0000021F3679B191_zps7ac6f15e.jpg


----------



## awesometwo

Looks like it is getting there :) fx for new york magic x


----------



## CmonBFP

Congrats on the twins Jury!
laura - getting close to Ov :)

I had two insems yesterday and the day before (got my +ve OPK on both days) but I'm thinking about finding another donor - this time the donor only produced about 1 mil or less and by the time I mucked around and got it into the syringe etc. it was way less than that. I'm feeling that my chances are pretty low this month as a result and not sure how patient I can be. Kind of bumming me out. You'd think I'd be use to this already seeing it's been 14 months so far that I've been trying :(


----------



## gingmg

I'm out :( argh!!!


----------



## CmonBFP

Ging did the witch get you? 
:( blah


----------



## Moms2b

Hi ladies! My wife and I are in our 3rd month TTC #1... Today I am 7dpo and we are also doing at home AI. This has been a rough experience so far!!! But af is due the 29th and I feel hopeful this is our month! Boobs have been killing me,backs been hurting both since 5dpo.
What are your symptoms ladies?!?


----------



## Moms2b

CmonBFP said:


> Congrats on the twins Jury!
> laura - getting close to Ov :)
> 
> I had two insems yesterday and the day before (got my +ve OPK on both days) but I'm thinking about finding another donor - this time the donor only produced about 1 mil or less and by the time I mucked around and got it into the syringe etc. it was way less than that. I'm feeling that my chances are pretty low this month as a result and not sure how patient I can be. Kind of bumming me out. You'd think I'd be use to this already seeing it's been 14 months so far that I've been trying :(

14 months oh my?!? That seems pretty patient to me! Same donor? Does he have kids already, or do u know his guys are good swimmers!?


----------



## jury3

CmonBFP said:


> Congrats on the twins Jury!
> laura - getting close to Ov :)
> 
> I had two insems yesterday and the day before (got my +ve OPK on both days) but I'm thinking about finding another donor - this time the donor only produced about 1 mil or less and by the time I mucked around and got it into the syringe etc. it was way less than that. I'm feeling that my chances are pretty low this month as a result and not sure how patient I can be. Kind of bumming me out. You'd think I'd be use to this already seeing it's been 14 months so far that I've been trying :(

I wouldn't worry too much about how much he's producing, that doesn't mean there aren't lots of sperms in there. Our donor never really produced that much. Plus, when they do it back to back like that it tends to be less.


----------



## CmonBFP

hey moms2 sore boobs = good sign :) 

my donor's SA test came in fine/in range, not amazing but good. he has children...and apparently for my age my eggs are in good shape and I ovulate, tubes are open etc. I've had all the fertility and hormone tests done including AMH, antral follical count etc.....

so uggggggggggg I have no idea what the problem is.

One thing for sure it's frustrating grrrrrr


----------



## CmonBFP

quick question do you girls use a catheter on the end of your syringe to get the insem closer to the cervix? I'm thinking maybe its getting lost up there and not making its way to the right place....


----------



## gingmg

Cmonbfp I just moved on to cycle 9, so I know how frustrating it is, especially when everything checks out fine!


----------



## Moms2b

CmonBFP said:


> quick question do you girls use a catheter on the end of your syringe to get the insem closer to the cervix? I'm thinking maybe its getting lost up there and not making its way to the right place....

We do not use a catheter... Just a 10mm syringe. My wife who is a nurse swears she knows just where it is and gets it right there... So idk. It feels every month like everything should happen right.... But I know we are new to the process! 
I will be here rooting for you!!! CmnBFP!!!!! That must be even more frustrating knowing everything should be working Aok. My dr (who is awesome) also told us to not worry a bit on the amount, there's millions of swimmers in there!!! FX


----------



## HopefulFairy

Hugs to Cmon and gingmg. hope we all get bfp's soon x



gingmg said:


> Cmonbfp I just moved on to cycle 9, so I know how frustrating it is, especially when everything checks out fine!


----------



## gingmg

I moved on to injectables. Start today. Never thought I would find myself here, but here I am. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## J.D.

Injectables worked for us on the first try and we'd been trying unmedicated for 3 years. Hope it does the trick for you too!


----------



## gingmg

sorry this posted twice, deleted this one


----------



## gingmg

JD- thanks. I hope so too. Because of my age I have now officially met infertility criteria. Which is bitter sweet, but at least insurance will cover everything, which is a huge relief, even IVF if we need it. It's hard to know if we are jumping the gun too soon, but after 8 failed IUIs, it seems like this is the next step. Maybe if we were trying at home unsuccessfully, 8 wouldn't seem too long, but they would never have let a heterosexual couple continue with IUIs after 8 of them. They'd be onto IVF at that point. Statistically, if a couple is going to get pregnant with IUIs, it happens within the first few. After that, odds go down. They actually have brought this up to us, but I don't want to go down that road until we have done this a bunch of times first. I have mixed feelings about all of this, but we are both ready to move on. I know there is still a chance this isn't going to work, but I'll take the gamble. Its hard to even admit it and write it down. I haven't told anyone in my real life, its just too hard to say out loud. I so wanted this to happen other ways, but its not in the cards for me. I guess we were spared the heartache of doing this at home for even longer, because apparently my body isn't going to do this without help. So, here we are....


----------



## AshNAmber

10 DPO tomorrow and Its killin me I want to POAS. Lmao!! Trying really really hard to fight the urge!! Lol


----------



## HopefulFairy

HUGS to you Gingmg. Fingers crossed the injectables work x


----------



## CmonBFP

Hi ladies just sending you all loads of HUGS.

I'm 7DPO and not feeling hopeful again this month :( but I guess it's too early to tell anything.

Went to a BBQ yesterday and was around loads of kids it made me so happy and so sad.

Today I've been looking on Knowndonor for a new donor. I'm starting to think it could be my donor not me as all my tests have checked out well.


----------



## jury3

Has your donor every been tested? Our donor has 2 kids already, so we didn't have him tested. We had called at one point and if I remember right it was only about $100. I know it's a lot of work looking for a new donor, so maybe that would be an option.


----------



## AshNAmber

13DPO AF due today.. was pink and brown DC yesterday soo hoping and praying that is was IB and not the witch warning me she will be here today.. guess ill know soon enough..


----------



## laurac1988

Fx ladies!

We are 5/6dpo today and Amy had some very light pink spotting. Literally two wipes and it was gone.


----------



## jury3

FX'd for you girls!


----------



## AshNAmber

FX for y'all Laura!! Finally!!! I've been waiting to read y'all were in the TWW!! 

So far no AF just light light pink or brown dc mainly brown and it seems to be getting less and less... According to my calendars tomorrow ill either be 1 day late or AF is due and today makes 2 days of spotting and I really can't think of when I've ever one that.. Usually spot one day then start or spot early on in the day then start later.. Trying really hard not to get my hopes up


----------



## jury3

When are you girls all testing?


----------



## laurac1988

We're waiting for AF x


----------



## AshNAmber

if AF stays away today ill test in the AM.. keeping FX been brownish and light light pink this will be day 3 if it stays that way all day..


----------



## laurac1988

Hope she stays away Hun xx

Amy's nausea is worse today


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks sweetie... I hope she feels better soon :( I hate that feeling


----------



## laurac1988

Indeed. I hope she feels better or it turns into MS and gets worse. It seemed to ease off yesterday but is back with a vengeance today


----------



## AshNAmber

lol.. its aweful to wish it gets worse. but for good reason I think that's the only time I wish I was feeling sick I would be sick with pride lol.. right now still no AF still just seeing brownish pink and have really mild cramping.. keeping FX for both of us!


----------



## laurac1988

Everything crossed that the witch stays away for us both xxx


----------



## AshNAmber

yep yep you need that BFP in New York!!! :)


----------



## laurac1988

That would be a dream come true, but we shall wait and see


----------



## laurac1988

How's it going ladies?

The 2wwis the worst time ever! We are 7/8dpo and going nuts

She peed on a test yesterday (at 6/7dpo) and got this. Now we're not testing for a few days so we can confirm if it is the start of something wonderful or a nasty Evap

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/82b4ca711b83cb7f87901ee5845210d9_zps31896b48.jpg


----------



## jury3

I can barely see it! Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm glad I'm not going nuts. Just hopeful that it turns into something


----------



## AshNAmber

looks like were trying AGAIN this month!! 2 AF's 1 month.. so this will be the one to get it! :)


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed Hun xx


----------



## jury3

Any more testing Laura?


----------



## laurac1988

OPKs still positive. Hpt all negative


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm so sad and frustrated with this cycle. I just want to bleed and get it over with. I've had positive OPK's that disappear in hours, all kinds of fertile CM and CP, no ovulation... It's CD19, and I've just about had it. I keep getting donations (we've had three this cycle, dispersed all over the place due to the positive OPK's that keep popping up then going away) only to have them totally wasted.... it's gross, and it's annoying, and it makes me feel like my body is totally messed up, and like I'm going to drive our donor crazy.

And I know it's normal to have a weird cycle once in awhile, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating.

Sigh.

Sorry, just needed to blow off some steam. I'm honestly so done with this month. And I was so hopeful, too :growlmad:

Maybe "AF" (or anovulatory bleeding or whatever it will be) will just show up early so we can start over.


----------



## AshNAmber

2moms2be said:


> I'm so sad and frustrated with this cycle. I just want to bleed and get it over with. I've had positive OPK's that disappear in hours, all kinds of fertile CM and CP, no ovulation... It's CD19, and I've just about had it. I keep getting donations (we've had three this cycle, dispersed all over the place due to the positive OPK's that keep popping up then going away) only to have them totally wasted.... it's gross, and it's annoying, and it makes me feel like my body is totally messed up, and like I'm going to drive our donor crazy.
> 
> And I know it's normal to have a weird cycle once in awhile, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sorry, just needed to blow off some steam. I'm honestly so done with this month. And I was so hopeful, too :growlmad:
> 
> Maybe "AF" (or anovulatory bleeding or whatever it will be) will just show up early so we can start over.


Awe Hun.. That just made me sad I wis I was close enough to give you a hug :hugs:: I know it's hard and up setting.. I tried to have a baby for a year about 4 years ago.. It broke my heart every time AF showed up.. I know some ladies on here if read tell other some have been trying for this long or that long.. To me the duration of how long you have been trying doesn't matter because it all hurts. Just remember here your not alone.. :hugs:


----------



## 2moms2be

AshNAmber said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sad and frustrated with this cycle. I just want to bleed and get it over with. I've had positive OPK's that disappear in hours, all kinds of fertile CM and CP, no ovulation... It's CD19, and I've just about had it. I keep getting donations (we've had three this cycle, dispersed all over the place due to the positive OPK's that keep popping up then going away) only to have them totally wasted.... it's gross, and it's annoying, and it makes me feel like my body is totally messed up, and like I'm going to drive our donor crazy.
> 
> And I know it's normal to have a weird cycle once in awhile, but it doesn't make it any less frustrating.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sorry, just needed to blow off some steam. I'm honestly so done with this month. And I was so hopeful, too :growlmad:
> 
> Maybe "AF" (or anovulatory bleeding or whatever it will be) will just show up early so we can start over.
> 
> 
> Awe Hun.. That just made me sad I wis I was close enough to give you a hug :hugs:: I know it's hard and up setting.. I tried to have a baby for a year about 4 years ago.. It broke my heart every time AF showed up.. I know some ladies on here if read tell other some have been trying for this long or that long.. To me the duration of how long you have been trying doesn't matter because it all hurts. Just remember here your not alone.. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Thank you. I needed that. Still no ovulation. OPK's are negative. Fertile CM has disappeared. Fairly certain I'm not going to ovulate this cycle. Haven't had an anovulatory cycle since I've been charting, so this is new to me.

I'm beginning to wonder if I'm cut out for this. I can handle AF coming after a normal cycle, but stuff like this makes me wonder if there's something really wrong with me. And that will keep me up at night. Rawr. I'd like to go to the midwife for some peace of mind, but she told me to come in after six months if nothing has happened. 

Debating something like Vitex. I suspect there might be something up with my progesterone, since I spot for several days before AF every month. Lately it's been starting at 12DPO, which is okay, but I've had cycles where it's started very early.

IDK.

I just don't want to feel like I'm wasting my time.


----------



## J.D.

Hey, I had trouble with OPKs going positive, then negative, then positive, and then maybe/maybe not anything happening. 

I did have some success with Soy Isoflavones. Enough that I got decisive ovulation anyway. I'm not sure if it was ultimately immature eggs on my part, or our donor, but in the end, I didn't conceive until we did IUI with donor sperm and lots of hormones. But I know our OPKs became more decisive and my temps became more obvious with the soy isoflavones. 

Have you tried them at all?


----------



## awesometwo

Wow J.D. You are almost term! Time goes so quick x


----------



## J.D.

awesometwo said:


> Wow J.D. You are almost term! Time goes so quick x

Fast and slow, it seems to vary a lot! A day can crawl, but suddenly 2 weeks have passed. lol Getting awfully excited. I just want to meet the baby now!


----------



## CmonBFP

2 Moms you could try a progesterone creme supplement - I did 2DPO for the past 3 cycles (I'm giving this one a miss) but it really helped my cycles and lengthened my luteal phase as well as my follicular phase (which is a good thing because I was O too early on CD10.

JD - so interesting that it was the medicated cycle that worked for you with IUI. I've been contemplating doing that recently as nothing else seems be working.

I'm 15DPO today haven't done a HPT yet because it does feel like AF is about to arrive but if she doesn't I will do one tomorrow.

I was feeling super super bummed out about probably being out this month but as long as I don't take a HPT and Af hasn't arrived I can still live in hope that I am preggy this month!!!!!!

I've been investigating new donors... it's not a fun process...


----------



## 2moms2be

J.D. said:


> Hey, I had trouble with OPKs going positive, then negative, then positive, and then maybe/maybe not anything happening.
> 
> I did have some success with Soy Isoflavones. Enough that I got decisive ovulation anyway. I'm not sure if it was ultimately immature eggs on my part, or our donor, but in the end, I didn't conceive until we did IUI with donor sperm and lots of hormones. But I know our OPKs became more decisive and my temps became more obvious with the soy isoflavones.
> 
> Have you tried them at all?

This is only our third cycle, and I had no issues with the OPK's before now. They always showed positive around the time of O, went negative right after, accompanied by a temp rise. I'm going to give it another cycle or two, maybe try something like Vitex, then maybe move on from there if I'm not seeing good things happening. I've heard great things about the soy, though; it's definitely on my list! 



CmonBFP said:


> 2 Moms you could try a progesterone creme supplement - I did 2DPO for the past 3 cycles (I'm giving this one a miss) but it really helped my cycles and lengthened my luteal phase as well as my follicular phase (which is a good thing because I was O too early on CD10.

I've considered that, also. I think I may have something going on with my progesterone. I spot for 3-6 days before AF every cycle. Lately, it hasn't started until 12DPO, so no big deal, but in the past, it's started earlier. The later I O, the earlier it starts, it seems. Seems indicative of a progesterone problem.

What creme do you use, and what's your dosage? How do you do it?


----------



## ashley2501

Hi ladies, my wife and I are in the tww and I thought I would say good luck to everyone!


----------



## CmonBFP

2moms I got the progesterone creme from Wholefoods I'll check on the brand... I was just doing 1 pump per day and actually using it vaginally because its suppose to absorb better that way...


----------



## 2moms2be

Finally made it to the tww this cycle!! Suuuuper positive OPK's for two days, and a nice temp rise this morning. Phew, that was a long time coming! Not holding out much hope for this cycle, due to the late O... only got one donation that will matter, and I feel like when I o late, my body goes batshit. Hoping I don't start to spot 4 DPO, like I'm fearing. But only time will tell. Anything can happen, right? :). Just happy there's an end in sight, one way or another!


----------



## gingmg

Jd- any day now. Best of luck. Let us know how you are doing once you are settled.


----------



## CmonBFP

2moms FX for you.
I'm in the TWW as well 11DPO. My O did feel pretty strong with the soy I got 2 insems in, one was def better than the other no symptoms at all...so we'll see. I'm tempted to test but I'm scared to get a BFN because its so discouraging...


----------



## TNTmommies

Me and my wife are also in the dreaded tww it's killing me I'm trying to stay busy but it's hard I'm only 2 do hoping for the best good luck to everyone


----------



## jury3

J.D.-She's precious! I hope you are all healthy and doing well :) Congrats!!!


----------



## Tynmeg

JD- she's beautiful, Congratulations!


----------



## awesometwo

JD. Congratulations :D Bet she was worth the effort xx


----------



## jury3

How's everyone doing?


----------



## CmonBFP

AF got me this morning. Blah!
Feeling pretty down about my situation I've been ttc for 14 months now :( not even one BFP :(


----------



## gingmg

Cmon- I'm sorry, I know it stinks. Keep your chin up, its going to happen. I just believe that, but unfortunately we can't choose when or how.


----------



## AshNAmber

Well just starting my TWW... not sure how hopeful I am we only got one AI in this month and that was the night before last.. Sooo here we go


----------



## gingmg

Ash- well it does really only take one after all!


----------



## AshNAmber

Very true


----------



## gingmg

Ash- How was your wedding? Big congrats!


----------



## AshNAmber

It was simply amazing.. After wanting to pull my hair out and cry and call it all off and just run away it turned out so beautiful... I had so many ppl ask me who made my dress and did I have it specially made for me and I was asked a few times who my wedding planner was and was proud to say we did it all our self.. My friend was like ash you had a smile on your face the whole night.. It was just all n all a great time.. We wrote our own vows and amber made me cry like a big ole baby.. And we went to Vegas for our honeymoon and a very nice time we relaxed and did a lot of site seeing :)


----------



## gingmg

Awe- that's wonderful!


----------



## AshNAmber

Thank you Hun.. How have you been??


----------



## gingmg

Good here. Sitting out this cycle, looking for a new donor. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks hun


I hope you find a new donor soon


----------



## awesometwo

Roll on new year when we are back in the game!!! My wife is starting meds to lower her prolactin levels so hopefully thats all we need x


----------



## jury3

I hope that's all you need too! Good luck!


----------



## gingmg

Congrats jury, a boy and a girl! That's wonderful! How are you feeling?


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I just hope our next ultrasound has the same result lol I'm feeling ok. I was miserable up until about 14 weeks. The nausea isn't as often now, but my gag reflex is stronger. Lots of pulling muscles in my stomach from all the growing and stretching. Lower back pain is starting...other than that I'm doing ok! lol Loving my growing belly though and I'm feeling more and more movement. Just can't wait to start feeling distinguishable kicks! Thanks for asking :)


----------



## AshNAmber

12 DPO no AF cramps yet.. :witch: is due tomorrow or next day.. Have not taken a HPT.. Trying not to


----------



## Savasanna

YES! 

I've been looking for a lesbian thread! 

Hi there - mind if I join? My wife and I have been together for a little over 10 years and we're trying for our first. I'm planning on carrying. It's been stressful because we're using donor sperm so we don't have the luxury of inseminating every day for the week leading up until ovulation. Last month we got the timing alllllll wrong but this time we were pretty much spot on with inseminating (I think) 12 and 24 hours prior to ovulation. Currently I'm at 6dpo.


----------



## AshNAmber

Welcome Savasanna

:dust: :dust: Sending you loads of baby dust :dust: :dust:

I'm 13DPO trying to wait to see if I'm late before taking a HPT.. i'm pretty well with the wait better then I thought.. I think it's because do to timing and all that good stuff I know the 1 AI we got in more then likely didn't take


----------



## SopranoJKM

:hi: Can I join you ladies? I need the support of some other lesbians. My DW and I are are TTC #1 and are currently in our 3rd TWW. I'm only 3dpo. This cycle I took FertileCM and EPO supplements for the first time. Also, we used Pre-Seed and used fresh donor speed for the first time. Needless to say, I'm SUPER hopeful but trying to not let it get out of hand. O:)


----------



## AshNAmber

glad to see this thread back jumpin :)


----------



## Savasanna

Good on all of you for waiting so long to take a test. I was thinking about taking one preliminary test on Saturday, although I know at 9dpo it's almost guarenteed to be negative. My sister in law is visiting until Saturday though and I just thought it'd be so cool to get a positive while she's here. 

I've kind of had my heart on testing Saturday so I'll probably do that and then not take another test until Wednesday the 4th when I'd be 13dpo. My cycle isn't always exact to the day so I have a hard time figuring out when my period is actually due. 

Soprano - I'd love to hear more about your experience using live sperm. If this doesn't work we've talked about talking to my wife's brother.. but we both have mixed feelings about that. Hopefully that's not a conversation we have to have though!


----------



## gingmg

hi ladies, good luck this cycle.


----------



## m.knight

Hi, not lesbian, hubby and I happily married but thought I'd drop in while perusing the boards just to say due to problems with hubby we had to conceive via the at home insem method, but using his sperm. Timing was the hardest thing but once we got it, we got it! Took 7 months but only tried 3 times in that 7 months. Now 6 months pregnant and loving it, so it's a great method which does work well (normal method was never going to work for us!) Tips? Mixed the sperm with 1ml of conceive plus in the syringe, legs in air for an hour after,I swear both of these helped.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thank you knight :) and congrats on your little one :)


----------



## SopranoJKM

Savasanna - the hardest part of using fresh donor sperm is coordinating your donor coming to your house at the right time. Luckily, ours is a very good friend who lives close. So it wasn't that difficult. DW stood outside the guest bedroom door where he was making his deposit into an Instead cup. He knocked when he was ready, we added some Pre-Seed to it, and I slid the cup in. Left it in overnight. We did this twice during this cycle.


----------



## CmonBFP

M Knight - congratulations!!!

On the month you were successful you only did one insem?


----------



## AshNAmber

Really light brown spotting today saw really light pink once this morning... Not really having af cramps but some pressure on my lower left side.. Will see how tomorrow goes.. If she still a no show will test Saturday at 15DPO, 2days late


----------



## Savasanna

Well - I've started to feel some definite period type cramps.. which makes me really nervous. I'm still a bit early to be feeling these (I'm 8dpo right now) but.. it's just discouraging.

Sometimes.. I kind of hate ttc..


----------



## AshNAmber

Oh Well Just what i knew.. :witch: finally showed up for the party.. on to the next


----------



## Savasanna

I'm sorry AshNAmber - that sucks.


----------



## AshNAmber

That's ok.. I wasn't very hopeful that cycle anyway.. Hopping for a more promising one this go round


----------



## AshNAmber

Iv been reading up on pre seed and read some awesome results.. We want to use it this cycle.. I just want make sure we use it right to its max benefit. I was thinking place some of it in and around my area :shy: and then maybe pull some through the syringe then pull the baby juice then a bit more pre seed... Is this to much? Any input ladies?


----------



## SopranoJKM

AshnAmber - Sorry about :witch:

We tried Pre-Seed for the first time this cycle. We put it inside me then in the softcup that held the baby gravy. Only 7 dpo right now, but maybe that's what will make the difference this cycle!

Speaking of 7 dpo, I'd like to share my symptoms (as of today and yesterday):

-low abdomen (I'm talking right above my pubic bone) dull cramping
-some pain over my left ovary (I ovulated from this side too)
-really REALLY bad gas. Clear the room bad. Thank goodness I was off work for a few days for thanksgiving
-a weird sharp pain that lasted for a few seconds yesterday afternoon throughout my whole abdomen
-yellow-tinged cm early this afternoon; got darker and eventually went to brown this evening. Could this be implantation bleeding? I never spot this early before AF

Could I get a :bfp: for Christmas?


----------



## AshNAmber

If that's IB then I think you should be able to test at 10 DPO... But I try so hard not to test till AF is late


----------



## SopranoJKM

I know! I vowed I wouldn't test till AF was late. But I don't know if I'll be able to resist! DW wanted to go buy a FRER tonight but I talked her down. :laugh2:


----------



## thepunks

I used pre seed for 2 cycles then switched to conceive plus for the last 3 cycles. I personally liked the conceive plus better but only cause it was less slippery. With both though I found that it was easiest to only put the lube in the soft cup. Otherwise it was too slippery to put the soft cup in.


----------



## AshNAmber

SopranoJKM said:


> I know! I vowed I wouldn't test till AF was late. But I don't know if I'll be able to resist! DW wanted to go buy a FRER tonight but I talked her down. :laugh2:

Lol.. Yea it does get hard specially when your having all the symptoms... At least try to wait till 10 DPO.. 

I got so tired of seeing BFNs that it was easy for me to resist... AF isn't due till the 27th this month so I really kinda wanna test Christmas morning just to see.. But I don't wanna be crushed all Christmas Day if its a BFN


----------



## AshNAmber

thepunks said:


> I used pre seed for 2 cycles then switched to conceive plus for the last 3 cycles. I personally liked the conceive plus better but only cause it was less slippery. With both though I found that it was easiest to only put the lube in the soft cup. Otherwise it was too slippery to put the soft cup in.

I've never used soft cups.. I thought about it.. But then I thought I'd get it stuck in me :rofl:


----------



## SopranoJKM

AshNAmber said:


> SopranoJKM said:
> 
> 
> I know! I vowed I wouldn't test till AF was late. But I don't know if I'll be able to resist! DW wanted to go buy a FRER tonight but I talked her down. :laugh2:
> 
> Lol.. Yea it does get hard specially when your having all the symptoms... At least try to wait till 10 DPO..
> 
> I got so tired of seeing BFNs that it was easy for me to resist... AF isn't due till the 27th this month so I really kinda wanna test Christmas morning just to see.. But I don't wanna be crushed all Christmas Day if its a BFNClick to expand...

Yeah. I totally get that. I got real tired of :BFN: too. Things just feel so different this time. But it could also all be in my head. 



AshNAmber said:


> thepunks said:
> 
> 
> I used pre seed for 2 cycles then switched to conceive plus for the last 3 cycles. I personally liked the conceive plus better but only cause it was less slippery. With both though I found that it was easiest to only put the lube in the soft cup. Otherwise it was too slippery to put the soft cup in.
> 
> I've never used soft cups.. I thought about it.. But then I thought I'd get it stuck in me :rofl:Click to expand...


Yeah it kinda feels like you'll get it stuck when you first try it. But Softcups were invented for periods so women use them all the time. I used regular old lube and practiced with a couple before I ovulated. Putting one leg up on a chair or something helps too.


----------



## AshNAmber

It's crazy how our own bodies can be so mean an trick our self's into thinking we are pregnant or feel all kind of different things... The one month we didn't try because of our wedding I got AF on our honeymoon and I felt nothing at all I knew AF was gonna come because of my chart but other than that I had no symptoms.. Now every month we TTC I feel and notice everything from cramp to my bb's hurting.. I was like wow that's crazy :wacko:


----------



## jury3

I agree with punks...I did use preseed though. I tried putting it around the rim up the cup and it was hard to get it in the hole that way lol I put some around cervix anywhere from 0-30 min before inserting cup. I would put a little bit of preseed in the syringe before sucking up the sperm so that when we squeezed it back out, it kind of cleaned out the extra guys that get stuck in the tip. The cycle we got preggo though, our donor put the donation directly in the soft cup. I did not use any extra preseed in the cup bc it would spill out sometimes. I still put it by my cervix first though. 

Punks-How are you!?! Getting close!


----------



## thepunks

jury3 said:


> Punks-How are you!?! Getting close!

Almost Done!!! and thank goodness cause I am very ready to be done! I love my tiny punkin but being preggy was just not for me, since I turned out to be rather unlucky when it came to pregnancy issues like morning/all day sickness and what not. I am doing alright now, just really uncomfortable at this point.

Getting the final cleaning and prep work done for our homebirth. Super excited for the actual birth, I think it will be amazing. My wife is crazy excited to finally be able to hold the baby, she has been getting a wee bit jealous lately that I get to spend all the time with the munchkin.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Savasanna

I tested this morning and it was neg - but I'm at 11dpo so I'm trying to tell myself that it's still early and I'm not completely out yet. 

I've been having some cramping, but I've read that sometimes you cramp when you're first pregnant so who knows. I've definitely had more gas than I usually have, and I'm wondering if the cramps are maybe from that? 

It's such an emotional roller coaster. I go from completely convinced that I am pregnant to thinking I don't have a shot and back every 15 minutes throughout the day. I just want this so so much.. 

Ah well.. one way or another we'll find out this week..


----------



## jury3

thepunks said:


> Almost Done!!! and thank goodness cause I am very ready to be done! I love my tiny punkin but being preggy was just not for me, since I turned out to be rather unlucky when it came to pregnancy issues like morning/all day sickness and what not. I am doing alright now, just really uncomfortable at this point.
> 
> Getting the final cleaning and prep work done for our homebirth. Super excited for the actual birth, I think it will be amazing. My wife is crazy excited to finally be able to hold the baby, she has been getting a wee bit jealous lately that I get to spend all the time with the munchkin.
> 
> How are you feeling?

Sounds like we were in the same boat! I was sick all the time. It has finally started to slow down. With twins the sore back and exhaustion are still there though. Not sure how long I'll be able to work. So excited for you! I wish we could still do a home birth...I'm sure it will be a great experience!


----------



## AshNAmber

AF finally gone.. now just waiting on O.. Will start OPK's CD10


----------



## Savasanna

Hey everyone - does anyone have any info on LH surges before your period? 

I (stupidly) took an opk this morning (because I didn't want to be disappointed with another hpt negative, but.. well.. I'm weak and wanted to test something) and it came back positive. Not blazing positive like it did when I ovulated - but both lines were definitely the same color/darkness/thickness. 

But - I'm cramping at the same time. 

So, is it common to have an LH surge right before your period? Or.. is this, dare I say, a good sign? (My period is due on Thursday, I'm 12 dpo right now.)

Welp - there goes my productivity for the day!


----------



## jury3

Could be a very good sign! LH test strips also pick up HCG...I cramped for several days around when AF was due when I got my bfp...so that doesn't mean anything. I say test with the real deal.


----------



## laurac1988

You can have an lh surge before your period, but an LH test strip will also pick up hcg


----------



## Savasanna

My temp dropped :(


----------



## Savasanna

Hi ladies - Can we talk about sperm banks for a minute?

My partner and I were using Pacific Reporductive Services, however, due to the price we can no longer afford to work with them. So we're looking into some of the more affordable options. I've been doing some research on Cryos NY and was wondering 1. has anyone used them; or 2. what your sperm bank experiences have been?

Thanks - I'm feeling particularly dicouraged today. I can't believe we have to start this whole process over again..


----------



## jury3

Have you considered a known donor? I know ladies have used the known donor registry website...
We had a known donor so not sure about the sperm bank route.

Have you posted here? There are more active people on there, I bet someone could help you https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...dering-home-insemination-donor-sperm-949.html


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- I think you will find most lesbians on here using known donors and doing AI at home. My wife is not comfortable with that, so it's not an option for us. We used California cryobank, mostly because they are the biggest and have multiple offices, one being not too far from where we live so we don't have to pay for shipping every month because I pick it up and drive it to the clinic. They also had free storage for 3 years when you bought 10 vials. This whole process is expensive enough, so we were trying to cut costs wherever we could. Are you using ICI sperm and doing this at home? Or going to a clinic for IUIs? I know a lot of people in real life who tried at home with ICI sperm and were unsuccessful. I would say most people I know doing IUIs got pregnant within the first 1-6 months. We are not one of them and are still trying, but that's a whole different story. If you and your wife/partner are ok with a known donor, it definitely would be much less expensive.


----------



## AshNAmber

OMG!! I'm losing my mind!!! I had the darkest OPK yesterday that I think I ever have had along with a crap ton of EWCM and of course my DW didn't want to do another AI.. I'm so happy I did it the night before.. But what the hell is going on!!!! My temp dropped again this morning.. I'm so freakin confused.. In all the months that i'v been trying I'v NEVER had this happen!!!


----------



## Savasanna

How are things going for you AshnAmber? 

Thanks for the known donor resources. I had no idea a registry like that existed! We were going to try an IUI this month using Pacific Repro Services but.. we talked to my wife's brother and he agreed to be our donor! Very exciting. So we've inseminated the past two days and I *think* I'm ovulating today. Not sure though bc my temp didn't do the normal ovulation day dip.. but I also have a slight cold so that could have an effect on my BBT. 

Here's hoping for a temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## SopranoJKM

So this is me and my DW's fourth cycle TTC and our second one with fresh donor sperm. As many of you with a known donor know, it is difficult to line up schedules around your ovulation. This month we inseminated on CD10. I usually ovulate on CD12. It's now CD14 and 1 or 2 DPO (don't know for sure as I didn't use OPKs and wanted to try tracking it with just BBT; plus we only were able to do the one insemination and I didn't want to bother). I really wanted to get at least one more insemination in this cycle but it just couldn't happen.

For the last two days I've had TONS of CM, way more than usual. I'm hoping it's because of supplements I've started taking (L-Arginine, EPO, and B-complex) as well as being very conscience of staying hydrated. My CM was watery and more present than usual on the day we inseminated (using Pre-Seed and SoftCup) but was more plentiful and more egg-whitey the following two days. Do you think it's possible for it to work this way? All the other cycles we've done at least two inseminations and they were the day before I O'd and the day of. Then again, I didn't get pregnant from those cycles so maybe doing it different this time will be the key. :?:

Also different this cycle: I've been taking a baby aspirin every day (I've heard it helps with blood flow to the uterus and can therefore aid insemination) and I've been drinking two cups of Female Toner herbal tea by Traditional Medicinals which contains raspberry leaf (also good for the uterus).

What do y'all think? Could I get a :bfp: this month?


----------



## Savasanna

Soprano - you still have a shot this month if you inseminated on CD10 and ovulated on CD12. I personally don't use my CM as a sign of anything because it's so subjective. Plus, I've had months where I've had a lot of CM before and haven't been pregnant so I don't really think it necessarily means anything. 

If you're tracking your BBT have you had the post ovulation spike yet? 

Question for folks who have used OPKs - how long have your positives stuck around for? I'm on day 4 getting positives (day three getting BLARING positives) and I'm just curious if that's normal.


----------



## SopranoJKM

Savasanna,

I had a rise in temp yesterday morning, but that temp wasn't super accurate bc I'd been awake for two hours tossin and turning. Big spike in temp this morning though, and I had ovulation pain and bloating last night. Maybe I ovulated on CD13? I'm so unsure. I wonder if it could still work if I inseminated on CD10 and ovulated on CD13?

When I do OPKs I sometimes get positives for three days, but usually just two. Maybe it means you're SUPER fertile! :)


----------



## Savasanna

That would be fabulous. haha. I think my cycle is all sorts of messed up. I get ANOTHER blaring positive opk today (so that makes 5 days of positive opks/4 days of blaring positives) which just doesn't make sense. It's annoying because my brother in law doesn't live around me so we can't keep inseminating. My first blaring positive was on Thursday and we inseminated Thursday, Friday and Saturday - but I still haven't ovulated yet. Wtf. Where's the damn egg?? 

Hopefully I ovulate today/tomorrow so Saturday's insemination could cover it. 

I read live sperm can last 3-5 days so you still have a shot this month. I've heard that restless sleep can effect your BBT, but honestly I haven't noticed a huge difference on mine. If you saw a temp spike of more than .5 degree it's probably the progesterone and not from tossing and turning.


----------



## SopranoJKM

Savasanna said:


> That would be fabulous. haha. I think my cycle is all sorts of messed up. I get ANOTHER blaring positive opk today (so that makes 5 days of positive opks/4 days of blaring positives) which just doesn't make sense. It's annoying because my brother in law doesn't live around me so we can't keep inseminating. My first blaring positive was on Thursday and we inseminated Thursday, Friday and Saturday - but I still haven't ovulated yet. Wtf. Where's the damn egg??
> 
> Hopefully I ovulate today/tomorrow so Saturday's insemination could cover it.
> 
> I read live sperm can last 3-5 days so you still have a shot this month. I've heard that restless sleep can effect your BBT, but honestly I haven't noticed a huge difference on mine. If you saw a temp spike of more than .5 degree it's probably the progesterone and not from tossing and turning.

LH "surge" may actually be more like a steady climb in some cycles. So maybe that's what you're experiencing. On cycles when I do use OPKs, I use a $ Tree one every day starting at CD8 and then also use the Clear Blue ones that predict your four most fertile days. 

Ths morning I had almost a four-degree spike in temp. But I had been drinking the night before. I also took a phentermine that morning. I know it's probably not best to do that stuff, but I keep telling myself I'm not gonna be pregnant this time because we only had the one shot and it was kinda early. Plus we used known donor sperm (my best friend) instead of frozen anonymous sperm from a Cryobank so I don't feel like I'm wasting money, lol. I keep thinking that if I keep telling myself that I'm not going to be pregnant this time my stress level will stay low and I'll be surprised. 

I have some coworkers and friends who got pregnant accidentally when they were drunk and doing all sorts of unhealthy stuff. We are all trying so hard and attempting to be so healthy! Isn't the universe a bitch?


----------



## Savasanna

Honestly, I don't stop drinking during the TWW either. I mean - I'm not going out and taking shots every night or anything, but at the end of the day I like to have a beer or two. It's how I relax and I figure plenty of people are getting pregnant without trying and so they wouldn't even know they were knocked up at that point. 

I also think it helps to keep my brain from switching completely over to "I'm pregnant" mode. It's like a tiny little weight that holds me to the ground. My partner and I have talked it over and I really don't feel there's anything wrong with that.

Well this LH climb completely messed with my timing. So much for that whole "you ovulate 24-36 hours after your first positive opk" bullshit. Unless I ovulate today or tomorrow at the LATEST then I think this cycle is a goner. How disappointing. Plus, due to some new information that has come to light, it looks like my brother in law can no longer be our donor. So I don't know what that means for us. I'm having a hard day today. 

What's your dpo, Soprano? I'm at CD19 right now where I ovulated on CD15 last month. Damn inconsistent ovaries! I've been tracking my BBT for like the past 6 months or something ridiculous and haven't really noticed a big difference from when I'm drinking or not. Not to get your hopes up (I agree, I'd rather hopes down to avoid the fall) but high temps are good things!


----------



## AshNAmber

7 DPO over here.. so far only feeling like I have to go to the bathroom every 2 hours.. Other then that a little mild crampie or some sort of something going on in my lower part of my stomach..


----------



## diane0508

Can you ladies look at my chart and tell me what you think?
FF wants to put cross hairs on the 20th just because of temps but my solid smiley was on the 14th and my temp did go up slightly the next day.
Could this be a fallback rise?
Any input would help a lot, thanks :flower:

October TTC #1 - BFN
November TTC #2 [email protected] - Chemical [email protected]
December TTC #3 -TWW

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4abff8/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Savasanna

Diane, 

That is confusing. My best guess would be that FF is correct, just because as far as I've read your temps will NOT go back down once you have ovulated until it is time for your period. If they do, then you have not ovulated.

As far as I can tell EVERYTHING else is subjective or "usually" or happens to "some women", but temps are 100% reliable. However, I'm by no means an expert - so take what I say (along with everything else) with a grain of salt. 

_

I THINK I may have ovulated today. I really REALLY hope so.


----------



## diane0508

Hey ladies...I know this isn't the right forum for this but I'm hoping you all will sign this petition for same-sex couples.....:flower:

If you are LGBTQ or know someone who is please sign and share this petition! Its time for marriage equality to be everywhere! We need 100,000 signatures by January 19, 2014. I know we can do it!

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/legalize-same-sex-marriage-all-50-states/VN19ljgk


----------



## AshNAmber

Good Morning Ladies!! I hope you all had a Merry Christmas and enjoyed spending time with Friends and Family..

I'm kinda confused.. I'm 10 DPO and having none of my normal PMS symptoms, No sore BBs, No cramps So really have No clue :shrug: The only thing I'v had so far was a sharp pain by my left ovary early yesterday morning that lasted all day I felt it the worst when I walked.. It was bad enough that my family noticed the way I was walking and started to worry.. Told them if it lasted more then a few days I'll get it checked out.. Today it feels achy but doesn't hurt as bad as yesterday.. Temp jumped today and I' catching a cold blah... So just waiting and see what goes on the rest of this week.. I really want to test but of course to scared i'm going to see a BFN..


----------



## SopranoJKM

Savasanna said:


> Honestly, I don't stop drinking during the TWW either. I mean - I'm not going out and taking shots every night or anything, but at the end of the day I like to have a beer or two. It's how I relax and I figure plenty of people are getting pregnant without trying and so they wouldn't even know they were knocked up at that point.
> 
> I also think it helps to keep my brain from switching completely over to "I'm pregnant" mode. It's like a tiny little weight that holds me to the ground. My partner and I have talked it over and I really don't feel there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Well this LH climb completely messed with my timing. So much for that whole "you ovulate 24-36 hours after your first positive opk" bullshit. Unless I ovulate today or tomorrow at the LATEST then I think this cycle is a goner. How disappointing. Plus, due to some new information that has come to light, it looks like my brother in law can no longer be our donor. So I don't know what that means for us. I'm having a hard day today.
> 
> What's your dpo, Soprano? I'm at CD19 right now where I ovulated on CD15 last month. Damn inconsistent ovaries! I've been tracking my BBT for like the past 6 months or something ridiculous and haven't really noticed a big difference from when I'm drinking or not. Not to get your hopes up (I agree, I'd rather hopes down to avoid the fall) but high temps are good things!

Sorry I took so long to respond. Holiday business. According to FF I'm 6DPO, but I kinda think I'm 7DPO. But this is the first month I've consistently charted BBT, so maybe I've been wrong about my ovulation date since I've been TTC (always thought it was CD12 but maybe it's really CD13).

I think I was letting the OPKs stress me out. My cycle has been clockwork since I was 12 years old, not even kidding. So I pretty much know when I'm fertile. Now that we have known donor sperm instead of anonymous frozen donor sperm and we don't have to worry about ship dates and keeping them frozen long enough and all that, I think I'll stop using the OPKs. Plus, since our schedules have to match up with our donor's, as long as I know I'm in my fertile window I don't see much point in using an OPK.

ANYWAY, I'm real sorry to hear about your brother-in-law not being your donor anymore. My partner and I feel really lucky that one of our best friends is willing to be a donor who doesn't want any parental involvement. If we didn't have him I don't know what we'd do besides just save up more money to buy more frozen sperm. Have you considered the known donor registries on the Internet? Of course, there wouldn't be that biological connection to your partner.


----------



## diane0508

FF says possibly triphasic on day 24 woot woot...FX :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4abff8/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm out.. on to January.. Everyone have a Happy New Year!


----------



## diane0508

Well I gave in and tested Friday 12dpo and got a BFN so guess I'll just wait and see if af shows...I told my DW I'll probably be the one that has a triphasic chart and NOT be pregnant...figures...lol Still have FX though :)


----------



## awesometwo

Well we are almost back in game. I think most of original members of this thread r pregnant or have babies now :) Crazy! We have had 5 cycles out to relocate up the country. My wife tried for 7 months before our break and I had one random go when I happened to be ovulating. My wife got diagnosed with a hormonal
Imbalance so is on medication to lower this. From Feb we r both going to start trying. Initially I was going to wait til second child but we r bored of this shit and just want a baby now! 

As we have moved we r just going through the hassle of finding a new donor too. We had a lovely guy we met in London but it isn't going to be feesible to keep using him. We have been emailing a guy that sounds OK n just waiting for his do u wanna meet for a sperm date reply to see if it could work. There seems to be so fewer donors up north! We r going to av to drive 70 miles each way I think to donors area as that's where most seem to be. Our city is not that progressive it seems

I wee'd on first opk of year today. Am CD11 though don't think we will find a new donor in time for this month but hopefully by Feb!

Good luck girls x


----------



## gingmg

Hi Awesome- Welcome back. Hope everything goes smoothly with the new donor and that you can start trying soon. We just switched donors too, so we somehow have this renewed sense of hope that our time is coming soon. Happy New Year ladies, I think it's going to be a good year. :)


----------



## jury3

Good luck ladies! Still following the thread...hope to see some bfps on here soon!


----------



## awesometwo

I had a right moment when I clicked on this thread again and it said Jury is TTC and your signature had gone. Then I realised I hadn't logged on lol. Hope pregnancy is going OK

Gimg, this is our year!!! I feel hopeful x


----------



## Savasanna

I don't want to get my hopes too up but I'm feeling really good about this cycle. Things have just felt different. That's the best way I can explain it. Plus at about 6dpo I had sharp cramping and I ended up getting sick twice. I never throw up. I haven't thrown up in years so this was unusual. I was going to chalk it up to eating something bad but I was fine when I woke up the next morning and food poisoning usually lasts more than 12 hours. 

Then, this morning (9dpo) I noticed some brown spotting. My lp is ALWAYS 13dpo so it'd be a first in my 6+ months of tracking to get my period this early. Not to say that won't happen.. but I'm feeling pretty hopeful at the moment..

Go 2014!! :thumbup:


----------



## diane0508

Looks like it's coming down now....and today FF says in the summary 
"You have more than 18 days of high temperature
Please take a test,
you may be pregnant!"
Such a wacky LP this time! I'm sure AF will be here any minute:witch:


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed Diane. Your chart looked really good too. It could still go either way. We had an occassion where our chart looked triphasic and then period showed up so I guess it does happen. Do u have any af symptoms? X


----------



## awesometwo

Savasanna fingers crossed this is your month. What number cycle are you on? X


----------



## diane0508

awesometwo said:


> Fingers crossed Diane. Your chart looked really good too. It could still go either way. We had an occassion where our chart looked triphasic and then period showed up so I guess it does happen. Do u have any af symptoms? X

No nothing yet...Checked my cervix and not even a drop of blood? TMI warning....have some white white sticky discharge though?


----------



## awesometwo

Haha no such thing as tmi in my world. Maybe do another test if your temp is still raised tomorrow above what it was pre ov? If u can wait that long lol x


----------



## diane0508

awesometwo said:


> Haha no such thing as tmi in my world. Maybe do another test if your temp is still raised tomorrow above what it was pre ov? If u can wait that long lol x

Haha...I will :)


----------



## Savasanna

awesometwo said:


> Savasanna fingers crossed this is your month. What number cycle are you on? X

This is our third cycle of trying. Twice with frozen, once (this time) with a known donor. I'm still slightly spotting, but it's been light and brown. Plus my cervix feels hard and closed. 

Thinking about anything else today is proving to be impossible. I'm not planning to test until Sunday morning, however as long as this spotting stops and/or doesn't turn into a period by tomorrow night, I'd say that's a pretty good sign. 

Diane - I also had slightly clumpy white CM this month, which is also unusual for me.


----------



## Savasanna

Still lightly spotting but no period yet. 

please oh please...


----------



## diane0508

Looks like it's downhill from here...oh well :( Now just waiting for AF


----------



## awesometwo

Periods bloody suck! Hope it is staying away for you both x


----------



## diane0508

Yet another twist... I thought AF had started because I started spotting yesterday buttttt spotting has stopped and temp is up this morning?? Still BFN though...I'm going to an RE Monday so if AF hasn't shown full blown I'll have them do a blood test. CRAZZZY!! LOL :)


----------



## awesometwo

It is a whirlwind of emotions this ttc malarky! I hope Af stays away for you x


----------



## diane0508

Well... AF reared her ugly head so off to the RE


----------



## awesometwo

What is the RE? I am in Uk lol

Ah that sucks :( I hate periods! Spesh when chart looks so good. We r still trying to find a donor. Meeting a guy this week tho who sounds promising. He is 70 miles away so cud be worse. Will be 1 hour 15 mins each way x


----------



## Savasanna

I was wondering what RE meant as well. 

And... this wasn't my month either :( I was so SO sure.. sucks. oh well, time to put my focus on this new month/cycle. 

Awesome - good luck with your donor search! Is this someone you know or someone you found through a known donor registry?


----------



## diane0508

The RE is a reproductive endocrinologist...lol They can do the intrauterine inseminations. 

OMG I feel like I hit the lottery!! Our RE only charges $150 for the IUI !! She also said since her office is closed on the weekends she would make herself available on the weekends if need be! I can't believe it..so happy!! 
We are going to do our first back to back IUI's in Feb. I can't wait!!

The only other fertility clinic in town charges $3000 for an IUI. Totally crazy!! 

Sorry to hear that Savasanna :(


----------



## awesometwo

Jeez that is a bargain. Prices are about £2000 a pop here if u include the sperm. We are looking for a donor off a forum or website type thing. Known donor but no contact after type of situation. Will try use our london donor when possible. He was a donor we found on a website no contact til 18 type tjing but we have known him for over a year now n he came round 2 or 3 times a months for 8 months so we did grow to get on with him n wud have kept in touch. But we defo r enjoying being up north in a big house and near family that we couldnt do living in the capital!

We are talking to 3 guys so hopefully one will work out. One is about 40 mins away which wud be good x


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo - So good to see you back! I hope all goes well with the donor search and you are able to start trying again soon! Fingers crossed the relocation and break worked magic and you get lucky on the first go round. :)

diane0508 - That is definitely a steal! All the docs in my area quoted me something like $3000 a try and that was completely out of the question for my wife and I.


----------



## 02penguin

Hey Punks! Any sign of the baby yet? Let us know how it goes. Can't believe you are due anyday x


----------



## 02penguin

:)


----------



## thepunks

Been having latent phase labor since last Wednesday with steady contractions and strong cramping and pressure - so hopefully the tiny punkin will hurry it along and arrive soon!
My wife is getting rather impatient and I think that she feels bad because I am super uncomfortable and there is really nothing to be done about it but wait.


----------



## jury3

Holy moly punks! Over 40 weeks! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pics! Time goes by so quickly!


----------



## thepunks

After almost 2 weeks of on/off labor, a day and a half of 7-10 min strong contractions that couldn't be slept through, 5 hours of active labor, and only a few pushes...Miss Oswin Amelia graced us with her presence on 1/17 at 6:20 pm weighing 6 lb 10 oz and 21 inches long.


----------



## awesometwo

Yay! congratulations!! Can't believe it has been that long. Though we started trying a year ago I guess lol. Awesome news!! Another yayyyyyx


----------



## gingmg

Punks- congrats!! So happy for you and your wife, enjoy every moment!


----------



## jury3

Congrats Punks! So happy for you guys!


----------



## awesometwo

Hey Ging, how is it going with you guys? x


----------



## gingmg

We are ok, just waiting at the moment. When do you guys start again? Who is going to get inseminated? Both of you again? Or just one of you?


----------



## awesometwo

I am going to start up from hopefully next cycle. My wife did 7 goes and I did 1 but we figured I am going to take over until her hormone levels are better and she has settled into her new job she started last week. Her next lot of bloods will be march probably. We are meeting up with a potential donor on saturday who live 1hr 15 mins drive away so hoping he gets a thumbs up. Our old one is 3-4 hours away so not a feesible evening round trip drive as I always seem to ovulate midweek lol 

Just read tale end of your blog, ivf is exciting! Way better odds than home insemination. I am gonna apply for egg sharing as it is a lot cheaper and NHS over here are a bitch to get funding from. Just gotta lose some more weight first tho as I have eaten too much cake it seemsx


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- hope the new donor works out. Yeah, Ivf is both terrifying and exciting.


----------



## awesometwo

Well we have found a new donor. Back TTC from this cycle :) 

Hope u guys are all doing OK x


----------



## jury3

Yay for the new donor and getting back on the ttc train! I hope it happens quickly for you!


----------



## awesometwo

Me too. Seems far fetched that it will ever work though x


----------



## jury3

I've seen lots of women on here try forever and end up with a bfp...it will happen!


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- It will happen. Period.


----------



## awesometwo

I hope period doesn't happen lol x


----------



## 2moms2be

CD2... here we go again!

Wife & I are leaving on a cruise on what was supposed to be O day... but my period was a day late, pushing O day back a day, so IDK if it's worth it to try, since I won't be able to get a donation the day before O. I know it's still technically possible, but... blah. And that's supposing I ovulate normally, CD15, which isn't always the case. Guess we'll just play it by ear. 

Trying not to stress. Our anniversary is next week, and the cruise will be fun... :) If we have to take a month off, so be it!


----------



## gingmg

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## awesometwo

Good luck 2moms. I have everything crossed for us all x


----------



## laurac1988

Here we are again...


----------



## gingmg

welcome back Laura


----------



## awesometwo

Let's do this shit x


----------



## jury3

Our donor just informed us he won't be donating to us for future children bc him and his wife discussed it and they think it would be weird if we had more kids by him than what he has with his wife. Can't help but be very disappointed and a bit pissed bc they knew we wanted 4 kids going into this. Plus, he's just donating the materials...these kids are not his. Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hello Ladies ,

Lesbian couple here from California on 8dpo we did AI. This is our first cycle of trying. I've been tracking for 2 years before i started and was ovulating on different days and after 2 years of stressful track my fiance and I decided we just gonna go for it. We inseminated on CD 13 (due to false positive....i end up changing our tests to clear blue digital advance and got a false positive shouldn't of did that even with reading the reviews) didn't get a positive opk til CD17 but we hoping and praying that we had some tough :spermy: in there just chilling and waiting for the kill lol. Been having some good symptoms lately but on 7dpo I had symptoms in the morning and none through the afternoon then it came back at night.Today has been good just want to :test: so bad and DF isn't making it any better lol. How is everyone else I'm glad i finally found a lesbian thread. I have my chart and my thread in my signature. Also I don't temp because my body is naturally hot (nothing is wrong with me) so yeah lol


----------



## awesometwo

Hey :)

The first go is worst for symptom spotting. We gave up spotting in end as period always came anyway. 

I am doing first insemination tonight. Gonna do it day 14 and 16 as ovulate around day 17 too. 

Good luck :D hopefully it has been first time lucky x


----------



## awesometwo

Jury, that sucks. Maybe he will change his mind? Though sounds a bit mean really considering he has always known you wanted more children. You can find a new donor though. Would you or your wife carry next child? x


----------



## jury3

I could be wrong but if think it's more his wife than him. My wife has been tossing around the idea of carrying next time but isn't sure yet. It just sucks bc this donor was easy. He's a friend and it worked out so well. We have a while before the next one but I know it'll be stressful finding a new donor and deciding our course of action. Oh well.


----------



## plus1makes5

Hi Girls, sorry to butt in...
another lesbian couple here! 10/11DPO, spotting today and panicking like crazy that we are out this month and AF is going to show early...
we were so hopeful because DW has had so many symptoms...
But it's our first cycle of trying (home insem, AI, known donor)

I guess we just have to wait until the morning to see how the bleeding is then... :cry:


----------



## laurac1988

Best of luck Hun xxx


----------



## plus1makes5

Thank you
So anxious now it's unreal :(


----------



## awesometwo

1st time is awful. After a few months you realise that only good sign is a positive test. Just a shitty waiting game x


----------



## plus1makes5

I've had two children myself, back when I was younger and playing straight... So I know what to look out for. But this bleeding has me worried


----------



## awesometwo

Finger s crossed it happens..
I had most positive opk on Monday and negative Tues and my temp still hasn't gone up like usual so going to have to do another insemination tonight and hope over is gonna happen. 3 hour round trip n hotel is more ccusgbcjfu than before when our old donor used to come to our house lol


----------



## plus1makes5

Hi ladies

Sure enough AF reared her ugly head today....
Back to the beginning we go!

Invested in some softcups and balance activ lube to see if that helps this along next time we inseminate... Really want to be pregnant this year!

How's it going for everyone else?


----------



## plus1makes5

awesometwo said:


> Finger s crossed it happens..
> I had most positive opk on Monday and negative Tues and my temp still hasn't gone up like usual so going to have to do another insemination tonight and hope over is gonna happen. 3 hour round trip n hotel is more ccusgbcjfu than before when our old donor used to come to our house lol

That must suck!
We go to donors house, collect the goods and Insem at home...
Bit of a weird set up lol but it's going ok so far!


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah our first donor used to come round when we lived in London but now we have to go on 3. Hour round trip. Cudnt find a decent donor any cliser . Only couple of times month i guess.

Periods r awful! Just focus on the goal x


----------



## laurac1988

Our donor comes to us. We are in SE London


----------



## awesometwo

I miss SE London. We love Greenwich. Especially the market food... mmm churros x


----------



## laurac1988

Love a good churro! We're in Shooters Hill


----------



## TwoLezzies

11 dpo BFN i know it's still early


----------



## awesometwo

We are 1dpo lol 

I hope you get a positive x


----------



## TwoLezzies

FX thanks & FX for this new cycle


----------



## awesometwo

Any luck? X


----------



## TwoLezzies

I haven't tested today. Yesterday (12dpo) i did :bfn: today I have back pain , headaches , tender breast, tender nipples , i threw up because of the smell of the trash can (which never bothered me before) bloated , *TMI* diarrhea, I'm gassy , urinating a lot more now , 13 dpo today and I'm not gonna test til Monday which will be 16 dpo hopefully get a :bfp: if AF dont come tomorrow or sunday


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed x


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers and toes crossed!

Still waiting to ov over here...


----------



## TwoLezzies

CD 2 ladies started AF yesterday . she was on time. I was sad but I'm not anymore


----------



## awesometwo

Urgh yet another stupid period showing up. Hopefully it will be second time lucky x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Thanks love! One of my friends want me to try taking Robitussin to help with mucus


----------



## awesometwo

Grapefruit juice suppose to be good too and cough syrup at the right time x


----------



## awesometwo

And evening primrose oil also good for mucus x


----------



## laurac1988

Raspberry leaf tea has done wonders for me cm  and it tastes good too


----------



## awesometwo

That's good. Sorry to read about your donor being shit this month! X


----------



## gingmg

Awesome, I like your new ticker!


----------



## laurac1988

Chart is looking lovely...


----------



## awesometwo

He he gay alien. 

Hopefully my chart will get even better :) Though I know it doesn't mean that much really as we have had good charts in past to no avail x


----------



## laurac1988

Everything crossed!


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hello Ladies! How are you guys ?


----------



## awesometwo

We r good thanks. 9dpo now a getting to that angsty few days of waiting for period lol x


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed she won't show up!


----------



## awesometwo

Me neither. I feel quite crampy past couple of days so I am expecting an earlier period this month. My cycles are usually 28-32 days. I am trying to be optimistic though! x


----------



## laurac1988

See how it goes. Up to now your chart looks lovely so just take each day as it comes. As long as AF isn't here, then you are still in with a chance


----------



## awesometwo

Yep. If not onto our 10th try and my third :)


----------



## gingmg

My fingers are crossed for you awesome!


----------



## awesometwo

BFN today and temp dip. Reckon AF is on the way x


----------



## laurac1988

Still early Hun


----------



## awesometwo

I know. Can't help but to lose hope for this cycle though all things considered. Prepping myself mentally for blood bath n planning next cycle x


----------



## laurac1988

Fairy nuff.


----------



## awesometwo

Lol we r away for weekend and i just weed on our last stick and it hasn't worked! No control line or any colour moving along screen. I usually dip it but at in laws so did it onto stick. Never again lol. Working tomorrow too so won't get a chance to poas again. Annoying lol x


----------



## laurac1988

Oh THAT is annoying!


----------



## TwoLezzies

How's everybody?


----------



## awesometwo

Pretty much out this month x


----------



## TwoLezzies

how come?


----------



## awesometwo

Temp dipped. Period will be here anytime now :(


----------



## TwoLezzies

there might be still hope don't get down already


----------



## awesometwo

Nah. My Period always start day after temp dip. Know there is tiny ray of hope but realistically my chart looks like a usual none pregnant chart as temp dip signifies drop in progesterone which tells ur period to start. Charting quite accurate x


----------



## TwoLezzies

:hugs:


----------



## awesometwo

Having worst period had in years. It is mocking us lol x


----------



## laurac1988

Oh booooo! Nasty witch! I'm waiting for mine. I want this cycle over so we can get on with trying, but at the same time I want to make sure my luteal phase is ok too. When we tried before it was 9/10 days. Would now like 10/11 or 11/12. Anything above that would be amazing!


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah a nice luteal pohase would be lovely :) Patience is awful to need in this game x


----------



## TwoLezzies

This cycle is a bust and I haven't even ovulated yet. So irritated ugh. Donor left me high and dry so got to find another one. Yippy! probably wont inseminate til April or May most likely May


----------



## laurac1988

Oh that sucks Hun! Our donor did that to us last month :-(


----------



## TwoLezzies

yeah it does! I'm running around like crazy contacting all my back up donors and now im just waiting


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed one of them can help xxx


----------



## awesometwo

Oh what a bitch. Have you managed to track down a donor? X


----------



## laurac1988

Cd1 here!


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone - I was on this board for a bit a few months ago but I left when I got my bfp in January. Welp.. it looks like I'll be returning to the TTC world. We're pretty bummed about it but I'm feeling optimistic another bfp will be on our way soon enough. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry For your loss Hun xxxxxx


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks. It totally blows. What's even more annoying is I seem to be having the slowest miscarriage on the planet. I just want it to be over so we can start planning for the next cycle. Ah well.. such is life. I guess it'll be over when it's over..


----------



## TwoLezzies

I do have two backup donors plus our flaking donor  so next cycle is in the bag. I ovulate 3 days before our wedding next month so that will be a nice relaxing ttw if we get our bfp next cycle


----------



## awesometwo

Sorry to hear that savasanna. Hope u guys r doing OK x


----------



## awesometwo

We r not inseminating this month as I am on nights during my window n no way can fit it in as my oh works days and our donor isn't local. Gonna do 1st and 3rd April next x


----------



## laurac1988

We're waiting for ovulation  I'm hoping I don't get +opk while I'm on night shifts. That would be VERY annoying


----------



## TwoLezzies

I'm currently getting last minutes things together with my wedding that's in 3weeks . We might not inseminate this month due to the fact that i might ovulate on our wedding day


----------



## awesometwo

Exciting. I hope plans are going OK :) 

I can't wait til next cycle to try again x


----------



## Savasanna

Me. freaking. two. 

I'm still waiting for my hormones to return to normal after my ectopic.. It's taking forever. I'm having another test of them tomorrow morning - fingers crossed!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx Hun xxx

Waiting for ovulation here. Will be either tomorrow or Tuesday. Meep!


----------



## TwoLezzies

AF is gonna start soon either tomorrow or he 11th. I feel it I'm extremely wet down there which always happen when she's around the corner. can't wait to inseminate. Side note: My bestfriend and I have the same donor she's been using him since 2010 she got pregnant the first two times i believe then miscarried due to stress. then she took a break then tried again last nov no success (she wasn't tracking like she was suppose to) So I'm glad i know that my donor :spermy: is good lol :thumbup: :thumbup: we start on the same day and she's trying this month so idk how that's gonna go she says she ovulates CD 14 i usually ovulate CD17-19. hopefully it doesn't bump I'm excited though :happydance: :happydance: . Bad news: we might have to move our :wedding: farther due to the lady that did my dress way to small i told her im at 14 she fits it as a 10 i was so pissed and invitations are messed up as well but we'll see if we have to change it on Tuesday i hope not though


----------



## awesometwo

Meh. Sod it and get married in your pjs if u have to. Lol. What venue have you picked?


----------



## awesometwo

Sav. It must be so crappy. I hope your hormones settle soon x


----------



## awesometwo

We just bought a 12 week old fur baby. Definitely going to be a good distraction for us x


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh congrats on your new fur baby


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, awesome. It has sucked - but I'm lucky in that I saw a hormone drop last week that has taken other women weeks to achieve. You have to celebrate the victories when you can. I'm eagerly awaiting today's test.

And congrats on your fur baby! What did you get? My partner has said on more than one occaision that if we didn't already have a dog this process would have most DEFINITELY pushed us to get a puppy! :lol:


----------



## awesometwo

A golden cocker spaniel :)


----------



## TwoLezzies

venue is picked but it's looking like we pushing the :wedding: back because of the dress i cant find another one ugh im so unhappy right now Ive been crying a lot


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Hun. But the day will be wonderful when it comes around xxxx


----------



## TwoLezzies

I went to the E.R. yesterday because I was having bad ovarian pain. They found nothing no cyst or anything. They did a vag ultrasound and a regular ultrasound so I guess I'm just stuck with the pain they gave me ibuprofen for the pain and any swelling


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Hun. Hope you feel better


----------



## TwoLezzies

Here's our fur baby. we got him on valentines day  it's suppose to keep me busy on our ttw but we haven't been on one yet
 



Attached Files:







1907572_10151993759687379_682610082_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laurac1988

Ahhhhh he's gorgeous!


----------



## TwoLezzies

He's bad/rough and he has already started humping he's only 12 weeks lol


----------



## awesometwo

Ours is 12 weeks too and he was up until 2am yapping in kitchen in end we had to relent and bring him upstairs. Going to pick a crate up later and see if that helps. He was OK previous 4 nights. He is clearly settling in and livening up.he had his first jab on Monday so can't leave house for another 3 weeks. Having to carry him places to socialise him with people. Will be much easier once we can take him on tiring walks!!! X


----------



## TwoLezzies

Oliver use to do that too but we bought a taxi cab (little cage) and we out him in there at night and put a towel over it he'd yap for abut 10 minutes and I tell him no its bed time go to bed and he understands and he shuts up. We had to be kinda hard on him about the Yapping because we have old people as neighbors and they tell the owner everything like everything.


----------



## awesometwo

We bought a cage last night and put it by our bed and he slept so much better. It I'd proving to be a god send!
How r things looking re wedding and inseminating? X


----------



## jury3

TwoLezzies-Such a cute pup!

awesometwo-We kept ours in a crate in our room as well. If they whined while in there, we kept things around to make noise. I've heard to shake a can of pennies, although we never did that. Didn't take long for them to learn. Now that they are both potty trained they own our bed...lol


----------



## thepunks

Wow jury! Almost done! Hope you are feeling well!

awesometwo congrats on the fur baby! My wife would love to get one but I don't think it will happen until we have more space cause our tiny apartment has been taken over by baby things!

My wife and I just had a conversation with our donor last night. My wife would like to carry our second child and we had to see if he was still willing to do it. Luckily he said yes! So the kids will at least be half siblings by blood, not that it really matters but it is still cool! We are going to wait until baby Oswin is 1 and then start trying! That is about 10 months away but I am already getting excited though not for the twwing again!


----------



## jury3

Thanks punks! Feeling well, just lots of pain. These babies are putting a lot of weight and pressure on my pelvis...it might fall apart at any moment lol Definitely slowing me down, but otherwise everything is going really well!

How exciting you are already planning for #2! We talked a little about wanting our kids to be close in age, but definitely waiting to see how we handle having 2 at once lol Unfortunately for us our donor has already backed out, so we'll have to find someone else. So glad your donor is willing to help you make another lo :)


----------



## awesometwo

He is doing much better now and sleeps all night in his crate. Getting there with house training. He still wees and poos indoors majority of time on his potty mat but he is now also doing it outside, trying to be more proactive at taking him into courtyard more but so hard as windy n rainy a lot at moment n we cant let him off as not secure. He is due his second jab tonight so we can start taking him for walks in a week or two which will make it easier. He is 14 weeks now too so really breeder should have got them done earlier but were a bit shit really. Oh well. We have been taking him round my parents so he can hang out with their dogs and run around on their land.

I can't believe Punks is a mum (my textwrap made it punks is a man at first lol) and Jury is 34 weeks. Where has time gone. It was nice when you guys were on here trying too, but I am happy for you both :) I am getting an insemination in next Tuesday morning. Donor is coming to hotel for 06:30am before work! After work wasn't working for him as he can't do later than 1830 a lot of time due to childcare so we r trying early mornijng out :) My OH is also going to hopefully try week after if dates all work out with all our schedules x


----------



## awesometwo

Jury, have they scheduled you a cesarean or are you waiting and trying it all natural as an when? X


----------



## awesometwo

Just confirmed with our donor and we have him booked for 1st for me and 7th for OH! Fingers crossed x


----------



## jury3

awesometwo-Thats great! I hope at least one of you gets knocked up real quick! lol

We had an apt today and baby a is breech, so at this point it will probably be a c-section...unless she magically flips for us. It's scheduled for April 23rd. They are estimated at 5 lbs. So hopefully I can keep them in there at least for a few more weeks!


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hello Ladies! Sorry I have been away I started working my new job so yay ! :happydance: and today is CD12 . Ovulation is due between CD17-20 . we are going to inseminate CD17 and again CD 19  ! Hoping to catch that eggie  DF doesn't want me to be stressing or on any baby things or even on google lol because she knows how i am and I would be asking questions and looking up stuff. I am hoping and praying for this :bfp: my first :bfn: was so heart breaking :cry: :cry: . How's everyone doing?


----------



## TwoLezzies

Here's my temps. I am thinking about stopping because I don't wake up at the same time everyday because I work different hours but I do take it as soon as my alarm goes off I dont even turn my alarm off i just slide my hand over to the right and there it is . idk
 



Attached Files:







1001574_225811780941739_618998332_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TwoLezzies

Here's my temps. I am thinking about stopping because I don't wake up at the same time everyday because I work different hours but I do take it as soon as my alarm goes off I dont even turn my alarm off i just slide my hand over to the right and there it is . idk
 



Attached Files:







1001574_225811780941739_618998332_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jury3

I used to set my alarm for the same time every day. Maybe take the earliest time you would have to get up for work and set it for that time every day. Then you can temp and go back to sleep. That would be better than it being at random times everyday. I'd hate for you to quit temping all together bc it can be very informative...


----------



## TwoLezzies

Temping has never been for me it got so bad where my doctor would call me every morning just so i can take it and when the month was over i would give her my results and it still didnt make since but test's would idk im all kinds of tired of temping

Jury3: my hours vary then call me to come in so like today they called me at 3am to see if i can come in at 6:30 am i used to have an alarm for 6 am. yesterday they called me at midnight to come in at 5am luckily i had went to bed at 6pm that day


----------



## TwoLezzies

it sucks :( but since i know i have a permanted place next week til june i have a great time to set my alarm


----------



## jury3

Well, if you have to give it up then oh well. Some people just find it to be too stressful or too much of a hassle. Nothing wrong with that. It's not the only way to tell what's going on, just part of the puzzle. Do you track cervical mucus? I tracked my cm, cervical opening, temped and did opks. Honestly after a while of doing it, the cm and cervix told me more than temping anyway.


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Hey ladies! I hope it's not too late to join in on the conversation. I haven't gone through the 10 pages of the thread yet, but I thought I'd say hi!

We're also a lesbian couple, and we're BOTH ttc right now. It's a race! I'm currently 5DPO and desperately trying not to read too much into any symptoms but FAILING. My fiancee is the one who always gets the TWW insanity, and I've always been her "voice of reason," but now I'm getting it too. :blush:

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all. I'm going to go back and read the 10 pages of the thread now :D


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Correction : 110 pages. Whew.


----------



## jury3

Enfinlapaix said:


> Correction : 110 pages. Whew.

Lol Welcome!


----------



## awesometwo

Haha Enfin. You don't have to read all 110 to get just :) A lot come and go over past year and then some. 

Me and my wife are both trying too. Well my Wife tried 7 months last year then we had a break to move and I have tried twice so far but from next week we are both trying where possible and hopefully at least one us will be ovulating when we r all free from work etc as I work shifts x


----------



## Savasanna

Woh - you're both trying at the same time?! That's intense! If one of you becomes pregnant will the other continue to try?

And welcome!


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Thank you! We've decided that if I get pregnant first, she will continue to try, but is she goes first, I'll stop. I plan on inducing lactation if she gets pregnant, so me continuing to try wouldn't work so well. Two babies doesn't scare me, but not being able to nurse does, haha


----------



## Savasanna

You two are brave! Two babies scare me! Actually.. two pregnant ladies would scare me too :lol:

My wife has absolutely ZERO desire to be pregnant, haha. But I do and she has a brother who has agreed to be our donor so it all works out for us.


----------



## Enfinlapaix

We've got a friend who's donating for both of us. He's also in the process of separating from his wife, so he'll be moving in shortly. So convenient! I'm tempted to just put a stack of cups on his nightstand, like "whenever the mood hits..."


----------



## Savasanna

Oh wow that IS convenient! My bro-in-law lives 5 hours away so it can be a little tricky as my cycle isn't irregular, but isn't clockwork either. Depending on the cycle I might ovulate anywhere from CD12-19, with the majority of the times being around CD14-17. So we basically have to just guess every month when he should plan on coming to visit and cross our fingers it won't be too early or too late. Sometimes I wish it were as easy as getting a +opk one morning and saying "we're trying tonight!". 

Are you getting ready to try this cycle? I just had an ectopic so I'm stuck waiting a cycle before we can try again. BUT! I think I'm ovulating soon so that means we're one step closer!


----------



## awesometwo

We plan to stop when one of us is pregnant lol Hopefully my wife as she is 31 soon and I am 28 in April. Though statistically unlikely to work for us both at same time anyhoo and if it does then we can share breastfeeding duties and both have maternity leave for a few months til good pay stops lol. 

Our donor lives an hour and 15 main drive away so we meet him in a hotel. Though it is a new donor to last years attempts.

Enfin, is he planning to stay once baby arrives or is it a short term move? 

Savasanna, hope you can start up again soon. Must be shitty. I think LeahSta on Here had same happen and she got pregnant a few cycles later. She must be nearly due now but hasn't been on since she got pregnant I don't think

x


----------



## Savasanna

I'm definitely ovulating!! I'm lightly spotting just like I always do right before o! 

This should mean 13 day LP and then we're back in the game! AHHHHHHH I'm so excited!!!


----------



## awesometwo

YaY!!! It is much better being in the game than having to wait. Means there is a chance :)


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Savasanna, I've already tried this cycle. I'm 6DPO right now and the wait is KILLING me. With my son, my ex and I went into the process NTNP, and it took me all of six days to get pregnant, but it was nearly three months before I got a positive test (my period was irregular at the time, since I'd been on the pill for years, so I had no idea when or whether to expect a period at that point). This is my first TWW ever, and man, this is brutal. 

My fiancee missed her last period, which she says has never happened, but she's still not getting a positive test. If she just skipped a period, she's expected to O tomorrow, but we're still waiting for a +OPK for her. We already know that the odds of her getting pregnant are much slimmer than mine - she tried for over a year with her ex, with no luck, and her mother was sterile at 28, and she's 27 now. We're just really hoping she'll get the opportunity, which is why the biggest reason she'll keep trying even if I get pregnant first. Having already experienced it, I definitely don't want to do anything to deny her that experience.

Awesome, we think (I hope) this is just a temporary move. Of course he'll be involved, but I feel like having him live in the house after the baby is born would blur the lines a little bit, and my fiancee and I both want it to be VERY clear that she and I are the parents, and that he's just "uncle." The only reason he's really living with us at the moment is because he's still paying on the house he's renting with his wife, because she's in school, and he can't afford to pay two full rents. Once they're fully separated and she starts working and their lease is up, he'll (hopefully) find his own place.

Savasanna, yay for ovulating! Glad you're back in the game! It's only my first cycle, and I can't even imagine having to wait a cycle without trying. Lots of happy thoughts for you!


----------



## 2moms2be

Longest TWW ever.... (I think I say this every time!) Hanging out at 8DPO today, just twiddling my thumbs. Last two cycles, I started spotting at 8DPO, so I keep checking... but so far, nothing :shrug: My boobs are super sore, but that's normal PMS for me. Not feeling too hopeful, but you never know! My wife and I always said that if we could choose a month NOT to have a baby, it'd be December... so I'll probably get my BFP :haha: Not that I'd honestly mind at all, obviously ;)

So... I'll just wait... and wait... and wait...


----------



## awesometwo

Ahhh fingers crossed for you all. Can't wait til next week to be in tww too. Even though it is a evil fortnight :) x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

She won't let me test until Sunday at the earliest D: the wait is KILLING me, and my bbt is NUTS right now. I want to know NOWWWWWW.


----------



## awesometwo

I remember our first cycle we did one at 7dpo I think and loads after lol we can now get to day 11 lol x


----------



## awesometwo

What day/s did u inseminate? X


----------



## Enfinlapaix

We inseminated exactly a week ago. I know the Wondflo cheapie tests have a decent shot at detecting at 9 DPO, so Sunday would be spot on, but that's still so far away!


----------



## awesometwo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php 

This quite a good link. It also has a good extended due date calender and symptoms by dpo...tho it is a website I am now trying to avoid lol x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Oh no...that looks like an unbelievably dangerous website, haha. 

Plugged in a data point that was missing from my chart and now it makes a lot more sense, so that's nice. Still isn't helping me decide if I'm pregnant or not :growlmad: Does this tww ever get any easier? lol


----------



## jury3

Lol The tww never gets any easier unfortunately...the best twws I had were the ones where I just pretended like it wasn't there, not that it was ever that simple.


----------



## awesometwo

It doesn't get easier but you get a tiny bit more apathetic. Especially when you have had every symptom under the sun and still rn't pregnant so you have to conclude that only good symptom is a positive pregnancy test lol. I also have had some fab looking charts. Even triphasic looking ones to no avail. You have to just be as chilled out as possible. I now allow myself 15 minutes each day to google and obsess and then i just draw a line under it x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Ahh, I love that idea. Luckily right now I have school and work to keep me busy, so I don't have a whole lot of free time to obsess. But still...I don't think my tatas have ever hurt this much in my life, and that was my first (and really only) symptom with my son.

My fiancée told me yesterday, "you're going to feel really embarrassed if you're not pregnant." I said, "yes I will, and you're not going to say a word because you like eating dinner and wearing clean clothes and coming home to a clean house." And she agreed :D


----------



## awesometwo

Aw. How old is your son? X


----------



## TwoLezzies

Enfinlapaix: Welcome 

Jury: yes i track my cm not to much of the cervix opening and closing only usually when i inseminate or two day before

We ae inseminating tomorrow  btw


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- Thanks for sharing the link to your blog! I really enjoyed reading it. I think 2014 is going to be a good year. :flower:

I'm cautious to write this, because it is still very early and anything is possible. But so far we have had success. Waiting on a scan next week to make sure there is a heartbeat (I am petrified there won't be- as I feel totally fine), but worrying about it is not going to change the outcome, so for now, I am just taking it one day at a time....

:hi: to the new people!


----------



## jury3

Good luck gingmg! I know it's scary, try to stay positive...fx'd for you!


----------



## awesometwo

Yay Going! That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted. Hope the scab goes well xx


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Good luck gingmg!

Awesometwo, my son just turned 7. He's started asking when he's going to get a baby brother or sister, so now he's putting on the pressure, too lol

We're testing for the first time today! Fingers crossed, even though I know there's a decent chance it will come up negative regardless.


----------



## awesometwo

Twolezzies hope insemination went well. And Enfin I hope you get a BFP!! I am inseminating Tuesday morning x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Good luck to everyone inseminating/inseminated! I got negatives yesterday and today, and had a bit of a bbt drop this morning, but I didn't sleep well last night, so that might be the culprit. She's convinced that I'm just testing too early, because she says my boobs have become ginormous. 

God, I hope I am. Otherwise, I'm just a hormonal wreck, and it's a little early for me to have the PMS weepies yet. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon.


----------



## 2moms2be

gingmg said:


> Awesome- Thanks for sharing the link to your blog! I really enjoyed reading it. I think 2014 is going to be a good year. :flower:
> 
> I'm cautious to write this, because it is still very early and anything is possible. But so far we have had success. Waiting on a scan next week to make sure there is a heartbeat (I am petrified there won't be- as I feel totally fine), but worrying about it is not going to change the outcome, so for now, I am just taking it one day at a time....
> 
> :hi: to the new people!

Huge congrats!! I get so much more excited with BFP's in my AI threads, haha.... :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## gingmg

2moms- your chart looks awesome!! FX for you! Thank you. Our story is a little bit different. After a year of AI without success, we moved on to IVF. It became clear this wasn't going to happen for us without additional help. Since we were buying our sperm and it was a lot of money, you get to a point where enough is enough. If we were trying at home, or I had married a man, I don't know that I would have jumped to IVF just yet. But it is what it is, and right now, the past year and half of tears (we took a few months off) and heartbreak all feels like it was well worth it. Stay tuned though, if there is no heartbeat on thurs- I don't know how i will be able to move forward.

Keep us posted, when are you going to test?


----------



## 2moms2be

gingmg said:


> 2moms- your chart looks awesome!! FX for you! Thank you. Our story is a little bit different. After a year of AI without success, we moved on to IVF. It became clear this wasn't going to happen for us without additional help. But it is what it is, right now, the past year and half of tears and heartbreak all feels like it was well worth it. Stay tuned though, if there is no heartbeat on thurs- I don't know how i will be able to move forward.
> 
> Keep us posted, when are you going to test?

In this case, I'm even MORE excited for you. I hope that this is the happy end to your long journey. I'm pulling for you like crazy :thumbup:

And thank you! I'd planned to test with FMU tomorrow if the spotting doesn't start today. But I'm not gonna lie -- I stashed an IC in my purse and brought it to work. :dohh: Drinking tea like crazy all morning to dilute my pee so I'm not tempted to use it before the day is out :haha: I swear, this TTC stuff has turned me into a lunatic.


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hola hunnies so we inseminated at 8:25pm on Saturday ! I got a postive opk at 10pm so I hope the swimmers was right there playing cards waiting lol and we are going to do another insemination at 1pm. My sister told me i have 12-24 hours but my other sister told me i have 12-36 hours idk lol idk how long i have but i hope we catch the eggie ! i rubbeed mysister babby on my ovaries on saturday before insemination lol (crazy right) I only did that because he seemed good luck to me he was crying and whinning and when i picked him up he stopped and just laid his little head on my chest and he didnt wanna go to anyone but me or his mom or his dad ! Idk i think thats good luck plus praaying and yeah all that good stuff another thing different about this cycle im not stressing and going crazy ....why? because my wedding is in 25 days i dont got time to be worrying lol if it happens it happens but i hope god makes it happen ! Pray for me ladies !!! (BTW: yes i did move my wedding day because of my dress situations so hopefully no more craziness happens )


----------



## gingmg

2moms- Thanks. I know. I used to think I was as laid back as they come, but this whole process has shown me otherwise. It can be an emotional journey. I have everything crossed that your test will be postive. My best friend didn't test postive until AFTER her missed period (I think she was 15-16DPO) and I tested postive at 10DPO, so it varies. Don't count yourself out until AF!!


----------



## TwoLezzies

Did my second insemination  yay! He donated early  around 11am swim swimmers is it bad I only keep my legs up in the air for 10 minutes after a huge "O"


----------



## awesometwo

We r in the hotel waiting for donor. 06:30am donation before heading to work! 

2lezzies, how do u get a big o? Lol i normally manage a minor one. I read you are suppose to use one of the vibrating bullet things to help make orgasms stronger in tough times lol x


----------



## jury3

We didn't even have any O's (big or small) the month I got my bfp...just FYI! lol


----------



## awesometwo

2lezzies just on way to work. Only did legs in air for 10 mins too else would be late for work so hopefully it works. Tho logically straight couples get pregnant in any position x


----------



## awesometwo

Enfin. What is your temp doing!? x


----------



## TwoLezzies

what I do is I start with the vibrator then DF goes down town (wink wink) when I am about to climax . When she does the insemination she usually does it clean enough for he to go down there. If not then she gets a towel and cleans it. It's the best O lol


----------



## TwoLezzies

Can you guys look at my chart? It looks like sh*t :(


----------



## TwoLezzies

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4c49e3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## awesometwo

It isn't awful. Looks like you ovulated yesterday to me x


----------



## awesometwo

It has spiked which is main thing x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Oh I thought its suppose to do that thing where it says dpo . I got a positive CD18 at night then it was still positive on CD19 . I guess I am 1-2 dpo lol


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Awesome, I have NO IDEA. Huge drop this morning, but AF isn't due for 4 more days! Boobs still tender, and not just bigger, but SWOLLEN. I don't even know at this point. Still testing negative. Ughhhh.


----------



## awesometwo

two lezzies, you don't get a red line until you have had 3 raised temperatures and also it only actually says 'dpo' if you pay for membership which realistically isnt even that necessary and i just got it because I got it for £10 for a year or something so decided to give it a go. All it means now is that I can input symptoms and you guys can see all my charts and not just the last two and it tells you more shit like if u timed stuff right which doesnt actually take an ap to work out 

Enfin, hopefully it goes back up again! x


----------



## awesometwo

It is amazing though how your mind can make stuff happen though. TTC just makes every change more poignant and obvious and makes you analyse stuff you wouldn't have noticed before. our first few TWW were like ooo twinge, ooo boob veins, oo cramps, ooo massive nipples etc and really these things were probably happening way before we tried to get pregnant but we just didn't really look out for them. I have known people to say there boobs were bigger and they were not pregnant and I have had people who were. Essentially only really good sign is a positive test lol x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Well I'm either pregnant or PMSing, because I'm a hormonal wreck right now, lol. It's so stressful because I never even had to try with my son. The only reason I even went off the pill when I did with him was because every other time I went off, it took me 3 months for AF to come back, so I figured it would take awhile. And then, BOOM, immediately pregnant.

Now this time, it's like everything is a sign. Ugh. I've never appreciated my fiancee's tww craziness as much as I do now. I think I may even be worse than she is, haha


----------



## awesometwo

haha I know what you mean. It does get easier but with it more depressing cos you aint pregnant yet lol x


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed we are all pregnant...that would be something lol x ps. I better ovulate tomorrow :( I got a positive opk on day 15 past 3 times and today nothing. I have ovulated on day 17 and 18 before tho. I have a feeling it will be positive tomorrow which means i will ovulate on day 17 which will make the sperm 2 days old. They better pace themselves!! x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hello  ! 

Today i had a nice glop of CM it was really wet and slippery but white it looks like lotion. I was like wth is this ive never seen this before lol


----------



## awesometwo

I am so impatient!


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Chart is back up! YAYYYY! Not out yet!

Question - ff decided to change my O day again yesterday. Is it really possible that I'm only 9dpo with a +OPK 11 days ago?


----------



## Enfinlapaix

I should add that I would be TOTALLY okay with that, since that would make yesterday an implantation dip xD


----------



## awesometwo

You normally ovulate 24-48 hours after positive opk so possible x


----------



## awesometwo

It is also probably confused because you didnt temp much before ovulation. Are you doing oral or vaginal temps?


----------



## Enfinlapaix

I was in the Bahamas just before I ovulated, so I didn't want to deal with the hassle of temping that week. Lesson learned :( 

I've been doing oral temps. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Savasanna

This thread has picked up! Awesome! 

Enf - I've heard that vaginal temps are technically more reliable, however I temp orally. I figure temping is helpful to tell us what _has_ happened and not necessarily telling us what will happen so it doesn't really matter if it's just a tiny bit off. 

Whew - I think my period will be due sometime next week (maybe Thursday) and then we can finally start to plan another try. Slowly but surely.. we're getting there! 

GL to everyone who's bearing the TWW right now! Can't wait to join you next month!


----------



## awesometwo

We found vaginal temps a trillion times better. My wife's chart looked like yours on our first couple of cycles but when we switched to vaginal it was much more steady. Probably worth a go. I tend to temp from around day 10 so long as u have enough to see the rise. I think it is the oral temping that is prob the reason it looks so erratic. Obviously could be wrong 

Sav I bet it is one of only times u look forward to getting your period lol

I feel bummed out as opk negative still. Looking back I have had a day 17 opk before but usually day 15. I am bummed out because it means chances of day 15 06:45am sperm surviving is slim!


----------



## Savasanna

Awesome - absolutely! I also haven't been so excited to be back in the tww since the first time we inseminated. haha. 

Also, I had that happen one month - I normally ovulate on day 14/15 and then the first time we used non-frozen sperm I had a rogue cycle and didn't ovulate until cd19. Considering we inseminated on 13-15.. I was pissed!


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. We travel to donor too and book a hotel so not able to really schedule in another go. My opk yesterday were such that it looked like it would pop today but is barely there so hoping I surged overnight lol I am working a nightshift tonight too so my temp tomorrow when I wake up going to be not the best but not had problems before I guess x


----------



## Savasanna

Oh I hear that - Our donor lives 5 hours away. He usually travels to us, but he understandably needs a little notice so we're also playing the "cross your fingers it happens when we think it'll happen" game. Not so awesome. 

Hopefully you surged last night!


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. Our donor lives 1 and a half hours away so 3 hourf round trip. could be longer but I work long day and night shift and my wife works mostly Mon to Fri and our donor has a young child so childcare responsibilities so as well as the heavens aligning all our schedules need to align too lol currently looking for a donor a bit nearer but there are limited donors up our end so a right mission. We r going to try get on NHS waiting list as been over a year now so hopefully will be eligible x


----------



## awesometwo

Our donor in London was single and had more time for us so it was much easier before x


----------



## Savasanna

What is the NHS waiting list?


----------



## TwoLezzies

opk still positive today which is normal for me it usually positive for 2 day + the day of ovulation. so around 3


----------



## awesometwo

Over in UK our healthcare is free and they fund iui n ivf if you meet certain criterias and your local area agrees to provide the funding. We don't have health insurance etc over here that covers stuff it is the national health service (nhs) unless u go private which is very expensive x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

That sounds amazing. I wish we had that kind of healthcare. I have a wonderful doctor who said she would do IUI for us for free if we have any trouble, but unfortunately doctors like her are few and far between. We were just lucky to find her.


----------



## Savasanna

Enf - wow! That's incredible! Where do you live? (you can just say a country if you're uncomfortable being specific)

Well, my brother in law is moving at the end of the month so we might not be able to inseminate this month. Bummer. We might though, it all depends on when ovulation day is. :coffee:


----------



## Enfinlapaix

We're in ohio, a couple hours north of Cincinnati, if you're familiar with the area. It's especially lucky considering I was referred to her by Medicaid (the US version of NHS, for you UK ladies, though ours is only available to low-income families). I was not expecting to find such a wonderful doctor at all.

Here's hoping you get to do your insemination this month!


----------



## awesometwo

I am pretty much out before it has begun this month. Still not got a positive opk! Not been this late before! Sods law. Hopefully my wife's timing will work out on Monday morning so at least one of us is in the running, I am also looking for a donor in our local area on the off chance that I find one as will be much easier. Hearing from so many people who sound great and then make grand claims that all 6 people got pregnant first cycle, which I find hard to believe and sounds like bull shit! x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Well, tonight I spotted, so I got super sad...but then I realized my boobs are still firmer and tender, so I squeezed my nipples, and...milk.

I don't even know anymore, lol


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Nope, definitely out. AF showed up with a vengeance last night :(

Good luck finding a more convenient donor! I can't imagine how rough it is to have to put that much planning into it all.


----------



## awesometwo

Sometimes when you think about pregnancy and babies a lot u can leak a bit of milk. Though also like in my wifes case, sometimes it can be a sign of raised prolactin which can inhibit good ovulation etc. Ad she also had a lower progesterone too. That is why it is difficult to get pregnant when you are breastfeeding
If it continues maybe worth getting some bloods done? 

Sorry you are out this month. It sucks :( x


----------



## TwoLezzies

look at my chart  5/6 dpo today 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4c49e3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Looks pretty good, TwoLezzies!

Awesome, I figure that's what happened. It's been a long time since I breastfed, but between all the baby thoughts and my fiancée constantly fondling my boobs - at one point for so long that I felt like I was going to start spontaneously leaking - it makes a lot of sense. 

On the bright side, if she gets pregnant first, I probably won't have too much trouble relactating.


----------



## awesometwo

Our donor has just cancelled for the morning as he has a vomiting bug luckily he let u know at 10 so we have cancelled the hotel as before midday. Also I still havnt ovulated which is unusual and annoying so my tues sperm will be dead now lol we r out this cycle already lol x


----------



## TwoLezzies

temp drop today :( my sister thinks its implantation idk 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4c49e3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## awesometwo

Dipping is very normal and frequent. So long as it doesn't dip below cover line for more than a day you are good x


----------



## awesometwo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?cat=3


----------



## TwoLezzies

Awesome: who's chart?


----------



## TwoLezzies

BTW: i just threw up my whole quesdila smh no beuno i hate throwing up i took 4 bites and it came up all of it so i tried to eat it again throw up all over the bed. Probably bad cheese


----------



## awesometwo

The link is loads of people's charts who were pregnant. There is also a page for not pregnant too so u can compare ur charts etc.


----------



## awesometwo

We have been discussing it and have decided to stop with the home insemination. after a year we r just fed up with it and the disappointment. Our local area funds 6 rounds of iui and then ivf if unsuccessful and we will have to just pay for sperm. My wife needs to lose a couple of stone first though so we r going to focus on that for 3 months or so and then start the ball rolling with clinic shit. We r just fed up with being at mercy of donors and finding creepy elements etc n using somebody we know isn't an option as we don't want to know the person that well. So yes weight loss and then clinic is our new plan and hopefully waiting list isn't too long x


----------



## TwoLezzies

7/8 dpo. Vomiting , increase CM , pressure in my vag , cervix is low and soft . 

Awesome: that sounds like a good plan


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- I understand your frustration. I hope the wait isn't too long. It always feel good to take the next step, whatever that step is.


----------



## TwoLezzies

Awesome: Are you gonna juice? DF did that once a week and had the nasty green machine on the last week and she was loosing good that plus insanity


----------



## awesometwo

We are doing 30 day shred, walking the puppy lots and just cutting out treats as we already eat fairly healthy meal wise...just too many coffee time treats lol

Yeah Ging it does. Our nhs fund 3-6 rounds of iui and 1 round of ivf, though annoying if we lived 15 mins down road it would fund two as different area, so if it comes downbto ivf may move temporarily. Some places fund 3 rounds but nowhere commutable for us x


----------



## jury3

That's awesome they fund it though. Around here people have to take out loans for ivf. Hopefully this will be what works for you!


----------



## TwoLezzies

Took a test it was BFN :/ testing tomorrow  I'm such a POASA I need to go to rehab lol


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Oh Awesome, I'm sorry :( I hope it doesn't take too long for you to get funding.


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. It will be ok. Hope you lot are all going ok x


----------



## Savasanna

Man.. I've never been so damn anxious for my period to arrive! I was really hoping it would come earlier in the week bc my brother in law isn't available the weekend of the 26th (likely when I'll be ovulating if I get my period this weekend). 

I guess some people are recommended to wait more than one cycle after recieving methotrexate so it wouldn't be a HUGE loss to have to wait another cycle.. but I just don't want to. I'm ready to be pregnant!!


----------



## awesometwo

Come on your period! x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hey ladies can you help me out? and see if this is a positive or negative? here's the link 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test255036


----------



## jury3

I see a line...is the line pink?


----------



## TwoLezzies

Yes ma'am I won't test tomorrow with first response I'll test with ept then Saturday I will test with first response cause I only have 1 left


----------



## jury3

Good luck! It looks like a bfp to me...hope the rest of them show the same :) Keep us updated!


----------



## Savasanna

OMGOSH! I definitely see a line! GL!!


----------



## awesometwo

Twolez just looked at your chart and seen you got a positive today? Congratulations :) x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Thank you I confirmed with a cvs digital gonna go buy clear blue digital today just to be sure lol DF tells me how sure do I need to be with the word "pregnant" on yhe screen she doesn't understand yet


----------



## TwoLezzies

do you guys mind if i post the picture?


----------



## Savasanna

Not at all! Exciting news!!


----------



## TwoLezzies

Sorry its so many I wanted to make sure
 



Attached Files:







10151253_230527973803453_6967996218277862203_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gingmg

Twolezzies- congrats!!


----------



## TwoLezzies

thank you


----------



## Savasanna

CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can't wait to join you soon! :winkwink::flower:


----------



## TwoLezzies

:baby: :dust:


----------



## jury3

It's funny you asked to post a pic...we expect pictures! lol CONGRATS!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## awesometwo

It is official everybody is getting pregnant! Ahhhh x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Thank you . I made an appointment so i can confirm with my doctor for monday


----------



## jury3

awesome-Your turn has got to be soon!


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- I know that feeling well.:hugs: Getting pregnant has made the journey worth it, but it hasn't erased all the pain it took to get here. It WILL happen for you too. I hope its not a long wait on the NHS and you can get going. Are you going to keep trying while waiting?:flower:


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Congratulations!!! That's so exciting!! Can't wait to join you!!!


----------



## awesometwo

I don't think so. Some moments I just want to fuck it and keep going at home but also I am so over the hotels n having faith in donors n their schedules. I wish we could have clinic sperm shipped to our home like u can in America x


----------



## awesometwo

Also us both having a go is fine but also my wife really wants to be pregnant too and as she is almost 31 it is far better if we focus on getting her pregnant as I am only just 28 last week x


----------



## gingmg

Don't worry about not being able to do it at home. Frozen sperm is best with IUI. I know people who started that way and had to move onto to IUI because frozen doesn't live as long so since its a lot of money, best chances are to give them a good running start and less distance to swim.


----------



## Savasanna

Yea.. Frozen sperm sucks, to be honest. My wife and I tried twice with it before giving up and moving on to a known donor. We tried at home insemination but that sperm 1. only live for 24 hours and 2. could die if you defrost them improperly. If you use IUI with frozen sperm (so guaranteeing that at least they'll be defrosted correctly - as it's done at a clinic) they only live for 12 hours so you best be damn sure you know when you're ovulating. It's incredibly frustrating. And expensive. The at home is cheaper and it was still costing us approximately $1,400 a month. A MONTH!!! Our student loans are just coming back in (we're both finish up our grad degrees) and we were just discussing our budget yesterday. We looked at each other and realized that there's absolutely no way we'd be able to still be buying sperm. 

It sounds good in theory. But it's actually way MORE stressful. The gamble of timing is suddenly a lot pricier. As much as relying on a donor's schedule sucks (and I do agree - it sucks), it much easier. At least that was our experience. I know other couples that fell pregnant on the first try with frozen. lucky sons of bitches. :haha:


----------



## awesometwo

We have just emailed our local fertility clinic about our chances of being accepted as egg sharers as if we donate half our eggs we would get ivf plus sperm gor £1500. Not sure what it is in dollars lol considering non egg sharing would be at least £4000 a go if we went private and we like the idea that we get it cheaper and another woman gets some hopefully good eggs. My wifes raised prolactin is her only issue and it isn't genetic and mine is a suicide attempt about 6 years ago and self harm as a teenager which again was circumstantial and not genetic so hoping we wud get considered especially as can take a year or two on nhs this wud take 8weeks ish from start to finish to get the ivf n the wait is just waiting for test results etc. 

My wife would just need to lose 28lb before applying x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Frozen sperm is a lot gheez. Where are you located Awesome? 

_*Today according to my app I am 4 weeks and 4 days. I have morning sickness so bad :( I'm trying to get it controlled but it's hard. From what other say to me I'm to early to have morning sickness so it makes me scared. Also I have been cramping like AF is coming and a lot of CM lots of it! Plus sex drive is HIGH :sex: lol is all i wanna do. Is it safe? I'm scared that'll bleed.


----------



## awesometwo

Sex is safe in pregnancy unless you are further along with complications like a low placenta or premature broken waters etc

We r in England. Was London til recently but now up in Yorkshire x


----------



## TwoLezzies

i know this is TMI but what about with a vibrator? like penetration


----------



## awesometwo

It is fine I reckon. Just make sure it is cleaned well so you don't get an infection x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Sorry if it gross you out ladies


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- egg sharing is a great way to reduce the costs of ivf plus you get to help someone else. I hope it works out. There is an assisted conception thread for egg sharing.

Two lezzies- Not gross at all. Straight couples have sex. Just make sure its clean.


----------



## Savasanna

I've heard some spotting after penetration is totally normal too. Just something to be aware of so you don't freak out if it happens to you! 

Also, I love how people apologize for "tmi" on these boards. Maybe it's just me but I feel like nothing is tmi anymore. One cycle my partner was actually tracking my cervix for me. I'm talking flashlights and speculums guys. It was.. it was a new step in our relationship for sure. 

Once you go there - anything can be on the table. haha.


----------



## TwoLezzies

Thanks. I know definitely if i saw some spotting i would freak. I went to the doctor today i had a good time she made me feel comfortable.


----------



## awesometwo

Yay that is great news. Defo no tmi information in this thread lol. X


----------



## J.D.

awesometwo said:


> Also us both having a go is fine but also my wife really wants to be pregnant too and as she is almost 31 it is far better if we focus on getting her pregnant as I am only just 28 last week x

When we went for iui and I said I was worried re my age (36 at the time), the dr laughed and said there's rarely anything to worry about until after 40! x


----------



## J.D.

TwoLezzies said:


> Frozen sperm is a lot gheez. Where are you located Awesome?
> 
> _*Today according to my app I am 4 weeks and 4 days. I have morning sickness so bad :( I'm trying to get it controlled but it's hard. From what other say to me I'm to early to have morning sickness so it makes me scared. Also I have been cramping like AF is coming and a lot of CM lots of it! Plus sex drive is HIGH :sex: lol is all i wanna do. Is it safe? I'm scared that'll bleed.

I was sick from day 12! try b6 and ginger capsules. I also had cramping! Can't help re sex.... lol I'm a little rusty now (looook into your future!)


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah.

JD. How is motherhood? Is it all you hoped? X


----------



## J.D.

Hi AwesomeTwo!

Motherhood is amazing and exhausting in ways I've never experienced -- I've never kept these kinds of hours without class A drugs involved! But yeah, Georgia's totally amazing -- can't even remember what we did before her (bet I'll remember quickly when I return to work next month! eeeek). It all goes by so quickly -- it's like pregnancy was this looooong boring torture (I had an awful pregnancy) and then the baby is born and someone pressed fast forward and suddenly you have a six month old baby who is eating food and sitting up and growing out of all her clothes. 

Have you heard anything re: your IUI? Could you afford to go private? We are both min wage workers but IUI wouldn't have ever been covered for us here, so we just said "we'll go for it" and cancelled our Sky, etc, saved every penny we got, we put aside and ultimately we were able to afford it. It was hard going, and I had to say goodbye to my car (it was a 98 Micra -- it didn't contribute much to the fund, but getting rid of it trimmed my outgoings a lot!) but yeah, worth everything we went through. I wish we'd grabbed the bull by the horns years ago but I don't regret being where we are right now.

I'm finding it weird being a "mom". I'm pretty butch identified but I'm also her biological mother, so I have all these stupid hormones going nuts in my body still. I cry at anything now -- news story about a dead baby (child, grown up -- anyone with a mother)? Tears. etc. It's changed things but in a good way, and we just have to adjust. 

Sorry -- you were probably looking for "great! but no sleep lol". Oh well!


----------



## Savasanna

I actually prefer the real answers. We're all ttc so much that sometimes I forget parenthood is no easy task! It's not going to be all sunshine and rainbows once this process ends. Not that it won't be wonderful or worth it, but I need to remember that it's also going to be exhausting and consuming. 

However.. at the moment I can't wait to be exhausted and consumed. 

Still waiting on CD1 over here..


----------



## gingmg

JD!!! Good to hear from you! What a beautiful name. Glad everything is going well :)


----------



## J.D.

Gingmg!

Congrats! How are you feeling?


----------



## gingmg

Thanks! It was worth every tear over the past year and a half to finally have had success. I'm feeling pretty good actually, so far I've been lucky on the symptoms front, its been an easy first trimester - which actually just adds worry and fear - but trying to just enjoy it :) I'll probably be in for it later.


----------



## J.D.

Ah, don't worry. LOTS of people in 1st Tri with me had like no symptoms whatsoever and others of us were dying with the sickness and tiredness. It didn't seem to make any difference to the result. It's easier said than done, but worrying won't prevent anything other than you enjoying your pregnancy. And try to stay away from the 1st Tri forum. It's like a petri dish for terror and stress.

I had morning sickness for 4 months, was anaemic for 3 months before the hospital told me, had insulin dependent GD from 20 weeks and was on crutches with SPD for the last month, but it was still a really amazing time. It's amazing what your body can do. That said, do your kegels. They're not fucking around about that. Just do them! :D


----------



## gingmg

Jd- thanks


----------



## awesometwo

We are gonna apply to do egg sharing ivf in 3 months once lost weight and have saved up enough. Fingers crossed we get approved x


----------



## J.D.

Oh that's exciting! Best of luck!


----------



## TwoLezzies

Hi ladies how are you guys ?


----------



## Mafi419

Hi everyone :) I read some of the posts and a lot of people seem not to trust frozen sperm. I know that you have to have a fairly regular cycle to get it shipped on time, and that you have to do the insemination on the day you ovulate and sometimes that is tricky. But it is totally doable. If you awesometwo really want to give it a try with frozen sperm, go for it! You can have it shipped to the UK. That's what I did in the beginning of April and, for my big surprise (and my wife's big surprise too) it took on the first try :). I was considering using a known donor, but I decided to give it a try with frozen sperm before trying the known donor...just to take that out of my mind. Now I'm so glad I did :D


----------



## gingmg

Congrats mafi!


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- I think you have a fantastic plan. Do things you love to do, and the time will go by faster than you think. :flower:


----------



## thepunks

Congrats Gingmgm, TwoLezzies and Mafi419! Hope the BFP trend continues for everyone!

AwesomeTwo - I hope your egg sharing IVF works on the first go! It is awesome that you are able to get some funding and what not over there for those kind of things if you want/need them. I wish that were available here. My wife is really looking forward to ttc but worried about her medical issues preventing a bfp and needing to go the medically assisted route of IUI or IVF. She is spending the next year or so focusing on losing weight, hopefully 50 lbs before she even wants to start trying.

JD - it is so crazy how fast the time goes once they are here after all the ttc time. I can't believe Georgia is almost 6 months and Oswin turns 3 months tomorrow! I can't remember what life was like without her, it seems like forever ago. I am having to return to work on Monday and dreading it as our 3 months have not been very smooth on the breastfeeding front! I was lucky to work from home this long, our maternity care/leave in the US is horrible. My boss was/is a jerk and is pissed that I have been working from home this long but I only took 3 weeks of actual time off and used vacation pay for it!

Enough of my ranting...

Hugs to all and lots of baby dust for my BFPs!


----------



## awesometwo

Hey punks! 

Your boss sounds like an idiot. It doesn't seem two mins since u guys were getting BFN's!!!! I am glad it is going well with Oswin, aside from having to go back to work. Are you going back full time? X


----------



## Savasanna

YESSSS!!!! CD1! CD1!!!

Finally! :happydance:


----------



## awesometwo

YaYyyyyyy xx


----------



## thepunks

awesometwo said:


> Hey punks!
> 
> Your boss sounds like an idiot. It doesn't seem two mins since u guys were getting BFN's!!!! I am glad it is going well with Oswin, aside from having to go back to work. Are you going back full time? X

My boss wants me back full time but hopefully I will be able to swing part time in office and part time at home cause I only have child care for 3 days out of the week. :-/


----------



## TwoLezzies

Thanks punks 

*Update: So i went to the doctor on Friday , I just got my blood result read and prenatal no ultrasound :( which i really wanted to get one even if i can only see a circle i still wanted to see and to make matters worst I wont get one til 16 weeks wth! That's crazy :( I'll be 4 months by then. My friend who is a ultrasound tech said I'm suppose to get one at 8 weeks for the heart , 12 weeks to check for down syndrome and 16 weeks for the weight :/ . So she told me at 8 weeks go to the e.r. and say i fell and i have cramping and a little blood they will give me a scan and I will be able to see the baby. 16 weeks is just way to long ! Maybe i would feel better if they at least checked my hormone levels


----------



## awesometwo

I wouldn't do the say u r cramping plan at 8 weeks incase something happens and u feel awful for lying and it is a waste of resources and time. You can pay for private scans over here for quite cheap if you are really concerned. Must have something similar. Over here women get scans at 12 week ish to check for trisonomies and date the pregnancy usually which shud be same over there I would imagine x


----------



## awesometwo

I am a midwife who just worked a long night shift so out of sympathy today for pregnant women. Sorry lol 

We plan to lay for a 8 week reassurance scan when we get pregnant but would never lie to ER. Too jinxable. Tbh at 8weeks could be normal and by 8 seek and 1 day not so doesn't tell you much at 8 weeks anyway.x


----------



## Mafi419

I'll also pay for the 8 week scan because I also think it could be bad luck lying about something so serious :/ but I do understand that if people don't have enough resources to pay for a private scan, they will try to find other ways to do it.


----------



## TwoLezzies

in California I don't think I can pay for a scan at my doctor office she wont even test my hormone level


----------



## thepunks

I know most people thought I was a little crazy, but I did not have any ultrasounds or gestational testing done while pregnant with Oswin. Some told me that they really wanted the confirmation 8 week or 19 week gender scan just for their peace of mind. But you really don't need a ton unless you are at risk for certain complications.


----------



## TwoLezzies

i guess you can say I need to confirm it ? I want to see it. If she done a HCG check i believe i would be fine. What makes me worried is the fact my symptoms are going away slowly and im starting to have bad cramping but no bleeding though. I was having cramping which was fine and mild but now there are so bad i have to get on alll fours and rock back and fourth the pain makes me cry and wheni call and tell my doctor she says im fine its normal


----------



## awesometwo

I think if you have very bad cramps you can go to ER to get checked out as cramping normal but shoudnt be really really awful I don't think. 

Over here they have private hospitals and private scan companies that offer scans x


----------



## TwoLezzies

I just found a place that does free ultrasound well it's not free. You donate 5 bucks and they give you an ultrasound so i scheduled a appointment for May 9 I'll be 8 weeks


----------



## awesometwo

I would have the usual 12 week scan to check for syndromes and 20 week to check structural abnormalities and to make sure placenta isn't over cervix, but more to just be prepared in case anything is wrong. 

Early pregnancy is a scary time as all you have a stick to tell you that you are pregnant. Just have faith that you are as you have a positive test and no period. If the cramps stay awful just pop to ER as you want to rule out ectopic etc xl


----------



## awesometwo

That sounds great. Good luck twolezzies :) x


----------



## TwoLezzies

Anything new with you ladies?


----------



## Enfinlapaix

We just inseminated last night. Even doing vaginal temps, my chart is kind of nuts. 4 degree pre-O drop? WEIRD.


----------



## awesometwo

That looks like a madass dip!


----------



## Savasanna

Well - scheduled the donor visit. :happydance: He'll arrive on CD13. Hopefully that's not too late but my wife has a HUGE presentation on CD13 so she really needs the night of CD12 to herself to prepare. Honesly - after waiting this long to get to this point I've learned to be patient. If we miss this cycle it's really not the end of the world. Plus, in the past I've ovulated anywhere from CD12-CD19 so it's hard to say. He's staying from CD13-CD17. AHHH! I can't believe we're finally here again!


----------



## 2moms2be

CD17, and I got my first + OPK this morning! We did AI on CD13 (well technically CD14, because it was after midnight), CD15, doing one tonight, and then hopefully one more tomorrow, which should be O day! I think that covers our bases :wacko: FX for all of us! :D


----------



## awesometwo

Good luck ladies. Nothing happening with us. My wife lost 4lb last week so she is doing well with her weight loss! On target for applying for egg sharing in 3 months x


----------



## Savasanna

Hi ladies!

Welp, insemination week is here. So weird. My wife and I were dusting off all the supplies last night to make sure we have everything (soft cups/syringes/etc). It felt weird. We've been out of it for so long - it almost feels like I was going through my old high school things. Ya know? I feel like a different person than I was last fall, even though it was only 6 months ago. 

Anyway. Surprisingly, I've already forgotten all the rules with opks. Even though we have the dates set with when my bil is going to visit, we thought it'd be good to use opks just this first month to try to reacquaint ourselves with my cycle. But - when do I use them again? I know I used to use them every day at 1. How long do I hold for before? 3 hours? 4 hours? 

Thanks for the reminders!


----------



## jury3

Just wanted to update...We had our babies! They were born April 14th. Olivia was 5lbs 6oz and Grayson was 6lbs 6oz.


----------



## gingmg

Jury- congrats! They are beautiful!!

Savasana- I didnt do anything in particular with the opks. Just would test usually in the morning and evening. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## awesometwo

Omg jury. I logged on here thinking I bet you have had them now and low and behold :) They look beautiful. Awesome weights! Did you have a c/section? X


----------



## awesometwo

Between 12-8 is best time to use them I think. Hold wee for 3 or 4 hours is what most books say etc. Ahhh good luck. It is good when you are back in the game. I can't wait til we are too x


----------



## thepunks

Congrats jury!!!! They are beautiful!!! Hope mamas and babes are doing well!


----------



## jury3

Yes, I had a c-section. Baby A (Olivia) was breech, so we had one planned. My blood pressure was a little high so we ended up having them a little earlier than planned. We are all doing well though!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats Jury! Super cute pics!!

So.. this cycle my temps have been pretty consistenly 97.3. There were two days at the end of last week that were 97.5 but other than that it's been like a broken record at 97.3. Today I temped and it was 97.7 and I'm SO bummed because our donor isn't arriving until today so if I ovulated yesterday then I'm out of the game before it even started.

However, I haven't had a +opk yet (they've been close, but not positive) so I'm hoping this morning's temp was just a normal temp fluctuation and not a post-o spike. It just seems weird that I would be 97.3, 97.3, 97.3, 97.3, and BOOM 97.7 

I'm taking another opk this afternoon at 1:30. I hope hope hope HOPE it's darker than yesterday.


----------



## dutiful23

Just started the tww here we go again


----------



## Enfinlapaix

I didn't get to temp today because I woke up in the middle of the night to pee and didn't realize until I got back to bed that it was only one hour before my alarm was set to go off  

Still getting BFNs, but I'm a little confused about HPT timing. Does the length of your LP determine when you're likely to get a positive test? I apparently have a 10-day LP, and AF is due to show up tomorrow, but that would make it only 3-5 days after implantation. Does that mean I'm less likely to get a BFP before AF is due?


----------



## Savasanna

Interesting question! I don't really know the answer but I would agree that it would be logical that a shorter lp would mean you have to wait longer to get your bfp. I have a 13 day lp and I tested bfn 2 days prior to AF being due the cycle I got pregnant. (granted that didn't end well but.. )


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Well, AF is due today, I haven't even had any spotting, and my temp this morning was exactly the same as two days ago, which officially makes me late! By this time last cycle, I'd already dropped below my cover line. Here's hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## Savasanna

Fingers crossed Enf! 

My temps are being a little wacky too. I usually have a sudden spike, so it's easy to see when ovulation has occurred. This time I'm kind of stepping slowing up, my I received my +opk during that gradual rise. I also usually have leg cramps and spotting right before o - but not so much this cycle. But I have had abdominal cramps. So who knows.. maybe I've ovulated.. maybe not yet.. maybe I'm not going to this cycle. 

I'm actually planning a tattoo right now (meeting with the artist today at 4!!). It's kind of my way to make it ok if I don't get pregnant. At least I can still move forward with the tattoo plans! haha.


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Haha, that's what I keep doing too, reminding myself of all the things I'll be able to do if I'm NOT pregnant.

And yet, here I am, two days late with no sign of AF, and tomorrow I'm trying on wedding dresses for our June 20th wedding. Oh man.


----------



## Savasanna

Any news, Enf?

1dpo here. Oh hey, tww - it's been awhile!

(although now I really want that tattoo that I scheduled AND put a deposit down on. haha)


----------



## Melodic

Hi guys! I'm new here. Found this forum through Google. Ovulation is due tomorrow. We did inseminations Thursday, Saturday and today. So now our tww begins.


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome, Mel! 

Is this your first cycle trying?


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Welcome, Mel!

AF showed up :( My fiancée is on cd6 now and is really frustrated. She hasn't ovulated in the last two cycles, and her OPK today was lighter than the one yesterday. I tried to tell her that it doesn't mean anything this early, but she spouted off some resentful comment about how I've already HAD a kid. I may be putting my trying on hold for now if she's going to be resentful about me ovulating :( I'm sure she doesn't need the constant reminder that I'm ovulating even when she isn't.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, I'm sorry Enf.. that's a tough one. 

It's so hard because it's obviously not something you can control, but I think we all understand the resentment that can come with this TTC proces.. we know it may not be "right" but sometimes it's uncontrollable. It would be really difficult to have those feelings toward your partner. It would be even more difficult to be on the receiving end of those feelings by your partner. :hugs: 

I can't believe at one point in time I though ttc was going to be fun..


----------



## awesometwo

I think both trying is difficult sometimes. We did for two cycles after 6 months of just my wife trying and my wife did get a little bit like you are going to swan in and get pregnant and I am going to be infertile etc. Even though she woulda been happy she would have been disappointed for her empty uterus lol. I think it is a sensitive area n hormonal time I guess x


----------



## Savasanna

I can honestly say that if my wife were to try and immediately be successful, while of course I'd be happy, part of me would be hurt/sad/angry. Not at her, of course, but sometimes intentions and actions get crossed and I may take it out on her. 

This is such an emotional process. 

However, in my situation she has absolutely zero desire to be pregnant so that's not really an issue for us. She did say once that she would try if I couldn't, but I think that was because she thinks I'd want her to, and not because she wants to. I'd never ask that of her. If I can't get pregnant I think we'll look into adoption options.


----------



## Eidson23

Hi!! I'm new here too and was guided to this thread. We are a lesbian couple TTC for the first time together. I have a 7 year old son from a previous marriage, but she will be carrying our baby, and we are doing at home insemination with a known donor. If anyone has any experience with a known donor let me know! Good luck to everyone too. Our first try will be around May 25th.


----------



## Savasanna

Hi Eidson! Most of us on this forum are using known donors - I actually can't think of anyone who isn't at the moment. My wife and I tried using frozen twice before switching over to a known donor. That shit was expensive! 

Anyway - I'm completely open to talk about *anything* and so let me know if you have any questions! Good luck!


----------



## Eidson23

Savasanna said:


> Hi Eidson! Most of us on this forum are using known donors - I actually can't think of anyone who isn't at the moment. My wife and I tried using frozen twice before switching over to a known donor. That shit was expensive!
> 
> Anyway - I'm completely open to talk about *anything* and so let me know if you have any questions! Good luck!

Thank God!! My friend and her wife just had a baby using a known donor, but she doesn't seem nearly as worried as I am! I didn't know how common it was honestly. Our donor is actually a friend of my wife's from high school, so me not really knowing him may play into why I'm so terrified. I started a journal today, I'm just waiting on the approval. He's going to be an active part of our baby's life, like an uncle of sorts. Is that common too?


----------



## Savasanna

I think that's fairly common, yes. Our donor is actually my wife's brother - so he quite literally is going to be like an uncle. haha. 

Honestly, we were both SUPER freaked out about the idea of using a known donor.. for a lot of reasons. I'm sure several of those reasons are what's bothering you too. I think those fears are common. I believe the best thing for you to do is to air those fears - be as open as possible with both your wife and the donor. Be clear about everyone's wants and plans for the future. I think people get into trouble when they keep things hidden. Especially for those of use who are going to have a continued relationship with our donors. 

Also, we all signed something before we started the process. A donor contract. It was a way for everyone to feel protected. Where I live both my wife and I are able to be the legal parents so, when the time comes, the three of us will take the signed document to a judge and his "parental rights" will be transferred to my wife. It's nice because that way her name will actually get to be on the birth certificate. I'm not sure if that's an option for you, but it helps us when we have moments of "agh! what if he tries to take the baby?!" (we don't seriously think this is a possibility.. but our brains play tricks on us sometimes!)


----------



## Eidson23

Savasanna said:


> I think that's fairly common, yes. Our donor is actually my wife's brother - so he quite literally is going to be like an uncle. haha.
> 
> Honestly, we were both SUPER freaked out about the idea of using a known donor.. for a lot of reasons. I'm sure several of those reasons are what's bothering you too. I think those fears are common. I believe the best thing for you to do is to air those fears - be as open as possible with both your wife and the donor. Be clear about everyone's wants and plans for the future. I think people get into trouble when they keep things hidden. Especially for those of use who are going to have a continued relationship with our donors.
> 
> Also, we all signed something before we started the process. A donor contract. It was a way for everyone to feel protected. Where I live both my wife and I are able to be the legal parents so, when the time comes, the three of us will take the signed document to a judge and his "parental rights" will be transferred to my wife. It's nice because that way her name will actually get to be on the birth certificate. I'm not sure if that's an option for you, but it helps us when we have moments of "agh! what if he tries to take the baby?!" (we don't seriously think this is a possibility.. but our brains play tricks on us sometimes!)

Right! Well Texas has great donor laws, meaning anyone can be a donor without going through a physician, so technically as long as we keep him off the birth certificate he is labeled as a "donor", especially since there won't be any intercourse. But they definitely don't have any second parent adoption just yet. I believe it's in the making, but it's a ways out. Do you have any suggestions for creating a donor contract? I've seen a few online but not sure where to go with that one.


----------



## Savasanna

We downloaded one from online (HRC maybe? Can't remember now.. sadly that was a long time ago..) and then went through it and deleted all the sections that didn't apply to us. It was pretty simple and straight forward. It's really not *necessary*, just something we did because my brother-in-law can be unpredictable at times, haha. Turns out he's been like the perfect donor.. outside of the fact that he likes to partake in certain extra-curricular activities that worry me about the quality of his sperm. But.. I can't ask him to change his entire life for this process (although I've definitely thought about it...)

Honestly the most awkward part about the whole experience is the moment of "so.. here's a cup.. see you in a few?" Other than that - it's been pretty smooth sailing so far!


----------



## 2moms2be

AF arrived the same day our donor unexpectedly bailed.

So I guess we're on hold til we figure this out. :dohh:


Also got CD21 bloods done this cycle. Progesterone was 6.0. Doc says that's normal, but I think it's low. Any thoughts? 

<3


----------



## gingmg

2 moms- sorry about AF, i know its a frustrating journey. What day do you O? Its supposed to be 7DPO, which is D21 only if you O on 14. Do you O early? If you do, maybe you were higher a few days ago? I thought greater than 10 was good for a natural cycle and greater than 15 for a medicated cycle. I would have thought 6 is low but I am going by what I have seen on here. Since I ended up doing meds at the end my doc said they were looking for 15-20. I was never checked on a natural cycle, so don't know other than what I have seen on this website what is an ideal number, but 6 sounds low to me. Maybe post in assisted conception, I'm sure there are ladies that know better than me. Keep the faith, it will happen. Would your doctor let you try clomid anyway to have a stronger O? Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## awesometwo

I can't wait to be back in the game! I have been chatting to a donor who actually lives near us which would take away the stress of hotels n travelling as it was so much easier with our donor in London when he could come to our house. The second donor definitely wasn't feesible long term in terms of commuting and fitting it around work etc so we would be willing to continue with home insemination if we found the right donor. We are also attending an adoption open evening in June as we are also considering adoption. We have always wanted to carry a child each and then adopt so we may do the latter first depending on how things pan out. My wife has a couple more stone to lose and her hormone levels still not right and we are no where near financially able to self fund ivf this side of Christmas and yeah we just want kids so much right now, like everybody here I guess. I hate not actively trying right now.


----------



## J.D.

Hi! Just a quick one about known donors. I used one for years unsuccessfully and then conceived first time with clinic sperm (frozen) and IUI. 

I don't want to be discouraging but I'd encourage everyone to have your known donors tested for disease and to ask about any genetic diseases in their families and see if they match up with yours (and then go after genetic testing). I live in a country with a very high CF rate and the clinic required testing and I found out I carried it. If our known donor had too, we could have had a very sick baby. The only instance of CF in my family is my father's first cousin. It never occured to me it would be still in the family. 

I found myself in a position to be very relieved our years of frustration hadn't worked.


----------



## Savasanna

Hi everyone! How's it going??

I'm just about rounding out my first tww back and it's been as confusing as ever! I thought I was out because my temp started going down and I tested bfn yesterday, but then it popped back up this morning. I thought AF was due tomorrow so I'll test again sometime this weekend if temps stay high. We'll see!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4f44fd


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed Savasanna. We found a fertility clinic who consider you for egg sharing if your a bit overweight and bmi under 35 not 30 but losing weight so submitted an initial enquiry x


----------



## Savasanna

That's great, Awesome! How long till you hear anything?

Well, Friday's test was bfn and today my temp has dropped to cover line. I'm gutted. I can't believe this is my story. I'm so tired of waiting, of wondering when and if this will ever happen for us. It feels unfair. I'm so angry. I hate this.


----------



## awesometwo

It sucks this whole journey but just keep focused on why we are all doing this

We spoke to woman at fertility clinic and she is posting out the forms we need to fill in. Then the consultant looks at them and if no red herrings then she has bloods and a scan and if that's ok then we can proceed. Owing to my wife's tempermental hormones, it could go either way for us really. Fingers crossed. Egg sharing is 70% the price of regular ivf and we won't be able to afford that til next year if not accepted so fingers crossed. My wife has joined a weight watchers type group (slimming world) and is doing well do hopefully her bmi will be below 30 by end of summer which will mean we could apply for nhs funding if not successful with egg sharing x


----------



## laurac1988

Which clinic are you looking at out of interest awesome2?


----------



## claudiamarie3

hi ladies, can i join?

so happy to have found this thread. my wife and i have been married for almost a year in aug and have been together for 5yrs. i have 3 kids from a previous marriage and we just had our 1st iui last tuesday soo im 8dpo and just hoping to see a bfp this weekend.


----------



## Savasanna

wtf is my temperature doing this cycle?!?

____

Welcome Claudia! Fx for you! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## claudiamarie3

Savasanna said:


> wtf is my temperature doing this cycle?!?
> 
> ____
> 
> Welcome Claudia! Fx for you! When do you plan on testing?

thanks! im 9dpo and have been testing since 6dpo getting bfn of course but im still hopeful :) trying to hold out is too hard


----------



## Savasanna

Oh I understand. My first cycle trying I was testing allll the time. I'm pretty good at waiting now though - bfns ruin my day so it's better for me to just wait. 

I'm CD5 now so I'm just hanging out waiting to ovulate. We just made plans for our donor to visit next weekend so I'm glad he's available.. that's always my biggest concern.


----------



## claudiamarie3

how long have you been ttc? this is our first month. thats probably why it doesnt bother me getting bfn because its our first month. i think if it doesnt take, next time ill wait instead of poas all the time.

thats awesome that you have a known donor :)


----------



## Savasanna

We started ttc back in October. We had two cycles using frozen sperm, but it was too expensive and we were just charging it to a credit card which is dangerous. So we actually approached my wife's brother and he agreed to be our donor. I got pregnant after two months trying with him, but unfortunately had an ectopic pregnancy. We were just cleared last month to start trying again so this will be our second month post-ectopic. So this will be try 6, but we've been going for 8 months. I'm definitely ready to get a bfp and be done with this already! 

Which cryobank are you using? We went with Pacific Reproductive Services. I actually still remember our donor number.. haha.


----------



## claudiamarie3

oh thats awesome! my wife threw her brother out as an option but quickly dismissed it. we moved on lol we thought abt her bff but hes such a douche now. we thought abt her sisters fiance who im sure would do it but idk i think its too close for comfort so we went with a sperm bank. we used fairfax cryo its ten minutes from my job lol

im sorry about you ectopic. i hope you get a bfp soon :) hows your wife thru all of this?


----------



## Savasanna

That's exactly how we were! We briefly thought about asking her brother and then quickly decided not to. It was just too close for comfort and (honestly) we were kind of skeeved with the idea. Someone she used to know from high school (who she used to be really close with) actually offered, but he's such an obnoxious pain in the ass I couldn't imagine having a life-long connection with him. So that's how we ended up with the cryobank. But after two months we just decided we couldn't keep doing this at $1,400 a try so we revisited the brother conversation. Suddenly things didn't seem so awkward/uncomfortable when there was a tangible price comparison. Luckily, he went for it! But I'm always concerned he's going to eventually change his mind and decide he doesn't want to plan his entire life around my ovulation pattern. Can't say I would blame him.. but it would be devestating.

But! If I remember correctly shipping was quite expensive so it's probably a little more afordable if you can just pick it up yourself. You do have the bonus of knowing the sperm you're using is good quality. 

My wife's been a rock through this. I sometimes forget that this is really hard on her too, especially during the ectopic. I think she felt so disconnected from the process. We all feel helpless at points in this journey - but I think she feels it doubly because, aside from the few minutes of insemination, there's not really much for her to do but wait. On the flip side, I dont' think she obsesses about it quite as much as I do because she's not monitoring/tracking every little pinch and twing of her body. 

TTC is fun and miserable. I hope you can skip all the bullshit and get it on your first try! That would be great for you. I hope this is my month too.. Like I said - I'm ready for this to be over.


----------



## claudiamarie3

Yea i completely forgot how i could possibly affect my wife mostly because she didnt want to talk about it and finally it got to a point where i felt like the reason she didnt want to talk about it was because maybe she had changed her mind. i mean we already have 3 kids why add another you know. and one day i noticed her mood had been off for like a few days and she broke down talking saying how her ex (when they were like 18) was sooo trying to get pregnant and my wife would be like its ok your young we'll figure it out then BAM she came home pregnant and teresa was devastated and she was like not saying that you would do that but it bring up a lot of emotions, which i understand, but i had to explain to her how we (as carriers) have to time EVERYTHINGGG, things i never thought about before or even cared to know about. everything is about timing and it stresses you which then stresses your body and causes it to go outta whack. so now that were finally in the tww were much better. ive just become obsessed with poas and had to tell her its like my fix lol so she just laughs now

yes the fact that i can just pick it up helps majorly. we dont really know too many men who wed even consider to help us thru this. 

thanks im hoping it works this one time we'll see.


----------



## Savasanna

Woh - so her ex went out and got pregnant without telling your wife while they were together? When she was 18?! That's intense! And a huge violation! I can understand why being in the process would stir up a lot of emotions, even if the situation is COMPLETELY different now. 

Good thing we're lesbians so it's practically our job to talk about our emotions. haha - the stereotype is so true but sometimes I don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## claudiamarie3

yesssss. and even after that T decided that shed stillll stay with the twit and help her thru the pregnancy. Thank god she finally had enough and then we met and thats all she wrote :)

yes i agree! i love it! weve come a longgg way and have learned to talk without getting defensive and listen without thinking of a come back you know.


----------



## Savasanna

omg - YES! I mean, obviously it still happens from time to time but being able to actually listen instead of just insisting your own point is so important! It actually drives me nuts now when I'm talking to people who don't listen. Communication people!! haha. 

I'm still in shock over that story! What a cruel thing to do to someone! I'm glad your wife got out of that situation because clearly that individual was only thinking about their own wants/desires and didn't value her partner's opinion (or life, really) at all. And because that led your wife to you of course. Sometimes life has a way of working out. That's what I keep telling myself during this process.

So how old are your other kiddos?


----------



## claudiamarie3

ha same here. i cant handle talking to people who just have to get their point across its like ok yea u might have a point but listen! lol 

i know i feel horrible about cuz once she found out that we were just talking she reached out to T again and of course her being the polite person just kinda brushed her off nicely lol im like i wouldve flipped ahahha yea thats my outlook on life. everything happens for a reason cliche but i truly believe it.

so our oldest DD is 10, then DD is 9 and our DS will be 7 next month :)


----------



## Savasanna

That's fun - I actually love that age. Old enough to have a strong personality but young enough to still be excited about kid things. My wife has a sister who is 9 years younger than her and their relationship is awesome. Sibling-y but very nurturing and borderline parental at times. It's great.


----------



## claudiamarie3

i agree thats why we figured do it now while theyre still excited about the thought of having a baby instead of when theyre teens lol and our son is still young and is hoping for a brother lol


----------



## awesometwo

Hey Claudia

Good luck!!

Laura, we are planning on using CARE fertility up north if we get accepted in program, if not we will apply to our local nhs one etc x


----------



## tryinNHouston

Hello all. This is my partner and I's 3rd cycle ttc since our lost last year. This is the first month that I started charting my temps. I had a huge dip in temps a couple of days of ago followed by a rise. Does this look like a promising cycle for me? I tested this morning but got a bfn. I think it's still a little early. Just wanted some opinions on my chart. Thanks

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/42b3f1


----------



## Savasanna

How are we all doing? 

Hi tryin - I saw a faint line in another thread you posted! Fx for you and keep us updated!

I'm just hanging out waiting for this weekend. My bil arrives on Friday and is staying until Monday so I'm hoping to ovulate sometime Sunday or Monday. I've started taking this month's round of opks so at the moment I'm hanging out waiting to see what today's test reads. Hopefully negative still!


----------



## claudiamarie3

hey savasanna :) sooo AF showed yesterday bleh so wife and i are gonna try again in august. gotta go in for a beta on friday


----------



## Savasanna

Oh no Claudia! I'm sorry to hear that! Stupid af! I can't remember if you already explained this but why are you waiting for August to try again?


----------



## claudiamarie3

oh i didnt :) i figured since this was our 1st month ttc and had no idea when i truly ovulated that itll give me two months to truly track my cycles and go at it more knowledgeable than this time.


----------



## tryinNHouston

Savasanna...thanks so much. I Wil definitely keep you all informed. I'll be testing again tomorrow


----------



## Eidson23

We're testing tomorrow morning even though she's only going to be...maybe 3-4 DPO lol. We fully expect a negative since I don't even think she's implanted yet. This TWW is brutal. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## sweetmere

Hi!!! Not a lesbian but just scrolling through new posts.

Good luck to everyone this cycle!! I'm 5dpo and the wait sucks!!


----------



## Savasanna

Claudia - that totally makes sense. I tracked for three cycles before we started trying.. little did I know at the time that my cycles are not clockwork AND I wasn't tracking properly.. ah well, the things you learn! 

Hi Eidson! You're a goner if you're already testing at 3dpo! haha! Good luck this cycle though! 

My opk came back negative, which was what I was hoping for. Don't want to ovulate before the donor even gets here! C'moooon Friday!! Let's get here already - I'm antsy to be back in the tww!


----------



## tryinNHouston

Here's a pic from a few minutes ago. What do ya think?
 



Attached Files:







1401319821957.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eidson23

tryinNHouston said:


> Here's a pic from a few minutes ago. What do ya think?

Looks positive to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## Savasanna

tryinNHouston said:


> Here's a pic from a few minutes ago. What do ya think?

I'd be thrilled with that. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## claudiamarie3

gotta go in tomorrow for a beta :( so not looking forward to it but for some reason i am at the same time. i think my body is totally playing tricks on me lmao


----------



## Savasanna

Claudia, why are you getting your beta levels checked?


----------



## claudiamarie3

i think because they need confirmation and also to send to ffx cryo. i know theres a form they need to fill out letting them know whether im pregnant or not. but savasanna i swear im driving myself nuts just clinging to hope because this cycle is just not like my normal AF.


----------



## Savasanna

Oh, I totally understand that. It's amazing what our brains do to us isn't it? I had a heavier period this past cycle and yet for some reason when I went to take my first opk I thought "if I were pregnant this would probably come back SUPER positive". Like.. why would I even think that??


----------



## claudiamarie3

i swear i hate it cuz why torture ourselves u know lol 
how are you doing btw


----------



## Savasanna

I'm doing alright. My bil is on his way here as we speak so we're going to start inseminations tonight. My opk yesterday was thisclose to being positive so I'm thinking it'll be positive when I take it this afternoon. I always get nervous around this time - what if I ovulate in the next 5 hours before he gets here? What if I don't ovulate until after he leaves? I try not to overthink it because no good can come of that, but it's just hard. 

I think I'm feeling discouraged because we had the timing just about perfect last month and it still didn't take. I know that's how things go, but part of me is starting to get jaded and feel like this is never going to happen for us. 

I'm doing this pineapple core thing that people have been talking about on these boards this month. I don't really believe it - I'm doing it kind of just as a silly 'eh, why not' game. 

What time is your test today? Doing anything fun this weekend?


----------



## claudiamarie3

oh i understand.even tho this was our first month, that opk thing drove me insane because like you what it i ovulate later, what if we miss it, why cant i pee all day on it to make sure lol it stresses us out even more.
i did the pineapple thing too. ive heard a lot of things about it so i figured eh why not. dont get discouraged yet :) if you and your wife are still willing to keep trying then try! 

i had my test at 730 this morning so they should be calling me soon. its making me nervous. part of me is like why u already know ur out but that optimistic side is like u never know u could be just having decidual bleeding dont give up yet ahhh such a mind game!


----------



## Savasanna

How'd it go on Friday, Claudia?

Well, we did our inseminations this weekend so now I guess it's time to kick back and wait.. Annoyingly, according to my temps I'm not officially in the tww wait yet - but the bil left this morning so inseminations are over either way. I'm feeling kind of down though - I think I'm just still discouraged and don't feel like it's ever going to happen/work. Need to be more positive. Perhaps I'll feel better once my temp spikes? We'll see.


----------



## claudiamarie3

Savasanna said:


> How'd it go on Friday, Claudia?
> 
> Well, we did our inseminations this weekend so now I guess it's time to kick back and wait.. Annoyingly, according to my temps I'm not officially in the tww wait yet - but the bil left this morning so inseminations are over either way. I'm feeling kind of down though - I think I'm just still discouraged and don't feel like it's ever going to happen/work. Need to be more positive. Perhaps I'll feel better once my temp spikes? We'll see.

hey girl. well the dreaded call came and of course BFN :cry:wife and i are still sad about it but were looking forward to a great summer and jumping back in in August. her sister is soo supportive shes like well help you guys out financially if need be. i think shes hoping for a baby so all of us as a family can enjoy this new addition. her pregnancy was horrendous, her son almost 7 now. she literally was allergic to him :( so her and hubby are super excited for the possibility of a new baby even if it is thru us. 

dont get discouraged. totally easier said than done i know but try to think positively and it seems like u guys are willing to keep trying if it doesnt work and youre lucky enough to have a donor who is willing to help out as much as possible :) so chin up!


----------



## Savasanna

You're right. I need to be grateful for having a donor at all. It's important. 

I guess I'm just nervous because, really, what if it doesn't work? What's our game plan? How long until we ask him to have get a sperm analysis? He um.. well.. he has an unfortunate habit that is thought to lower sperm count. And his habit is increasing. How do we know if conception is even possible?

Those are the thoughts going through my head. Of course the logical side of me says we know conception is possible because I conceived in January. But as that situation was ultimately unsuccessful, I can't help but doubt this entire process. 

Really I'm just being Negative Nancy today. You're right - chin up. Move forward. It's all we can do.

I'm sory to hear about your bfn - but I'm glad you guys seems to be ok and are looking forward to the summer. Are you going to stick around the boards until August? Also, that's amazing that you have so much family support. This is such a difficult thing to go through "alone" (as in - just the two of you)


----------



## claudiamarie3

i get it. its hard not to think of all the reasons it may not work but we have to think of all the reasons it CAN! have you all thought abt the possibility of getting him tested? 

yea ill more than likely stick around :) and it was hard when we were first thinking about trying to have our own baby. we thought everyone would think we were nuts but it was a great surprise to see how supportive our families have been. and after not getting the result that we wanted its nice to know that everyone is praying for it to happen :)


----------



## awesometwo

We have our first consultation on Thursday at fertility clinic. Long process but glad we have got accepted to procede to testing stage etc!!!


----------



## awesometwo

Sav- I hope you get a temp rise soon!!


----------



## Savasanna

w...t...F is happening with my ovulation/temperature?? What ever happened to 24-36 hours after your positive opk?! I'm SO mad at myself that I didn't ask the bil to stay for another try yesterday. If I don't ovulate today, tomorrow at the MOST, I'm basically already out. 

Damnit.


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- so excited for you! The testing will fly by and before you know it, it will be time to start a cycle. Do you do a cycle and donate all and have the second cycle to yourself? Or do you split the amount of eggs all in the same cycle? I have seen people do it both ways. If you have any questions about anything, I'm here.

Savasana- I think you O'd on CD 15, I bet you will get cross hairs tomorrow or the day after. Hope is not lost. It looks well timed.


----------



## Savasanna

ging - how is that possible with no temp rise? 

Awesome - I missed your post before - that's great news! Yay!! I don't know much about that process, what does the testing stage entail/how long does it last for?


----------



## gingmg

Well if you haven't, you certainly are close. Charting was never my strong suit. Fresh sperm can live up to five days so you should be OK. Fx!


----------



## awesometwo

Deleted for confidentiality


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- where is she in her cycle? It would be awesome if she is due for her period soon and then you can be on your way with CD3 bloods and ultrasound. If not, its going to fly by anyway. All so exciting!! I am going to tell you the same thing you told me. Your chances of success will never have been higher. It can feel overwhelming and so big at times, but one day, one test at a time, and it isn't all that bad. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## awesometwo

Thankyou for that Ging. It is so easily to start losing sight and hope in this crazy quest.

We were trying to work out if they do CD 3 scan as it is transvaginal so I think it may be a later blood n scan as most people have them at same time. Will find out on Thursday I guess. She will be CD 13 then I think. 

One step at a time is current mantra x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome-One step at a time, is a great mantra!! It really is quite a fascinating process. Weird, yes but it was cool to learn as much as I did about fertility. It wasn't really the way that I wanted to conceive, but after a year and half of tears, I was ready to just make it happen and do whatever it was that we needed to do. No one wants to do IVF, but looking back, I wish we had moved on sooner- especially now knowing that it works.


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah. We could do one final home insemination tomorrow and get pregnant and we could on other hand be still in same position in another year and a half. We just want to get positive results now. I think we would have carried on longer with or first donor in London but where we live now, known donor pool so tiny and over used by people that we just don't want that and we commuted twice to a donors area and it just logistically didn't feel right. 

Fingers crossed this happens. Can take 4-6 months to go through testing and waiting for sperm to be available for us and for a egg recipient but at least it is positive progress. It will be nice too that another woman can hopefully benefit from all this x


----------



## gingmg

It's definitely progress! Just one day at a time....


----------



## Eidson23

8-9DPO :bfn: :(


----------



## awesometwo

It would be unusual to get a positive this earlier so don't lose hopeee x


----------



## awesometwo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/


----------



## Savasanna

1 dpo - FINALLY!!! 

Awesome - that program sounds amazing and I'm really happy you
And your wife have been accepted and can start your journey. It sounds like it has the potential to feel like a long road, but you're right, it's still progress and how beautiful a gift might it be to another woman. Fx things continue to push forward for you. I look forward to hearing allllll about it! :hugs:

Eidson - 8-9 dpo is still pretty early, don't lose hope! When I got my bfp in January I tested negative at 11dpo, then positive at 13 (the day my period was due) good luck!


----------



## awesometwo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTHfHwJNx3M&feature=youtube_gdata_player this is quite funny


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. I was super busy with school, and then I got a job right after graduation, so life has been pretty hectic.

Hello to our new folks, and good luck to all of you!

AF was due on Monday, but still no sign of her. I've had a couple of lines show up after the test window, but I feel like I'm imagining the lines on every test that I look at within the window. It's so frustrating! I just want to know already!!! I can't tell if I'm actually seeing lines or just seeing where the line SHOULD be  13dpo today.


----------



## awesometwo

Sounds better than nothing!! Can you schedule a dr appointment for a blood test? Tell them your period is late and you get 2 lines after the window?? 

Was it a first morning urine test? X


----------



## Savasanna

Another day another facebook announcement..

:hissy:

:ignore:


----------



## claudiamarie3

bleh same here!


----------



## awesometwo

I must admit I am struggling at moment with other people's joy. Even on here so many original members now have babies etc and I just so want it to be our time!

Our appointment went well and she needs to have scan and bloods once her next period is over. CD15 now so probably going to be in 3 weeks ish. X


----------



## awesometwo

Got told if everything goes textbook we should be commencing treatment by December if we get matched in their estimated timeframe
Could be sooner or later though. We are still saving up though and losing more weight so not to concerned re timeframe x


----------



## Enfinlapaix

Hopefully this works, since I'm copying it from my Facebook community post.

I'm sorry for all of you who are struggling with everyone else's joy. I completely understand, and I hope no one feels like I'm rubbing it in.


----------



## awesometwo

Yay congratulations. No don't worry at all, we will each in turn post our positives. No point being here if not :)


----------



## Savasanna

Enf!! That's brilliant news!!

This is the place to share pain and joys of TTC. As hard as it is for me to see pregnancy announcements, I'm equally thrilled for the person who's posting. Please don't take my at time bitterness as resentment. I'm sad gr myself, but happy for you. 

I mean, really REALLY happy for you!

CONGRATS!


----------



## awesometwo

I second Sav. You can't afford to be bitter about your own situation and I am happy for everybodies good fortunes. I just hope it is ours soon lol x


----------



## claudiamarie3

completely agree with sav!

congratulations Enf :)


----------



## Savasanna

I'm feeling cautiously optimistic for some reason. Makes me just a little nervous.. but maybe it's intuition?? I'm hanging out at 6dpo so this could still go either way. Next week seems so far away!


----------



## awesometwo

Hope the optimism pays offfff x


----------



## claudiamarie3

hey ladies, hows everyone doing


----------



## Savasanna

Hey Claudia - I'm hanging in there. It's a super rainy day where I live and I'm just trying to push through the work day so I can curl up on the couch for Friday night movie night! How're you doing?


----------



## claudiamarie3

same here, its been raining all week. the weekends supposed to be gorgeous so heres hoping. today was my first morning temping


----------



## Savasanna

Oh yea? Are you going to use ff to track it?

We were supposed to go camping this weekend but sadly that's being rained out. Too bad.. But last weekend was amazing so I suppose I can't really complain.


----------



## awesometwo

How is it going with everybody?

We have had a scan and amh bloods and my wife has good ovarian reserve and thus fertility level and everything else looked good. Waiting for an appointment now for more bloods to check karotype etc which take 4 weeks to come back but if that's ok we will be then just waiting for sperm and a suitable egg recipient which can take anywhere from days to 3 or 4 months x


----------



## neff30

I am 10dpo today and have been extremely hungry and I feel nauseated but hungry at the same time and I have lots of stretchy cm. My stomach constantly growls. :)


----------



## Savasanna

Awesome - sounds like things are continuing to move forward for you! How are you feeling about the whole process? 

I feel like I haven't posted here in forever - where did everyone go? We hit a little rough patch this cycle in that my bil called the morning he was supposed to visit us and said something came up and he couldn't make it. It was disappointing but he's been amazingly flexible with us and you can't really help life getting in the way sometimes. So, we packed up our bags and decided we would roadtrip it down to him for a night to get a couple tries in. We didn't think the timing would be that great, as I wasn't predicted to ovulate until a few days after the visit (we couldn't take time off from work so we could only travel to him on the weekend) but I ended up ovulating early so the tries were on O and O-1. So now I'm 9dpo. 

I was feeling kind of numb about it all this cycle. Like we're just going through the motions.. but then this morning I had a little temp spike which made me hopeful. So now I'm scared. It's easier to be numb than hopeful. 

I know I sound pessimistic. I feel like I used to be so optimistic - I miss that person. 

I will say that it'd be cool to get my bfp this cycle because of the whole "should we go or should we skip this month" conversation/decision. It'd be cool to know that that quick decision was the one that worked. The one that changes our lives forever. 9dpo.. 5 to go..


----------



## awesometwo

Yeah trying and tww sucks but also not trying for a month also sucks as you feel like you rnt working towards the goal. I hope this is a lucky cycle! 

We dont have our next appointment til mid august and the bloods take 4 weeks to come back, so ultimately we wont be complete with preliminaries and awaiting a match til mid sept at earliest. We r hoping the wait for a match isnt too long but can be months. We have decided that if we r not matched by new year then we will consider just paying for a non sharing cycle x


----------



## Savasanna

Hey, everyone. How're you all doing? Claudia - when are you planning to start trying again?


----------



## jury3

Hi ladies! I haven't been on in a while as I've been a little busy... :) Just wanted to update and see how everyone was doing!

Here are my babes...they are growing so fast!


----------



## Eidson23

Just wanted to update, we got our :bfp: Sending :dust: to all the ladies trying! We did something different this time, and I can't believe it worked :flower:
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo24_zps8cf79d0b.jpg


----------



## awesometwo

Aw Jury. They are beautiful. They are getting so big!

Eidson. Congratulations :) yay x


----------



## coleycole

Hi everyone i am in a lesbian relationship first time trying AI 2 days late for period today had cramps for days bloating every time i eat also has anyone tryed to check there cervix i have been tracking my cervix and the last 3 4 days its so far back sorry for tmi!! This isnt normal for me done 4 tests but all negative only 9 days since AI so is it to soon i need advice please im desperate :(


----------



## awesometwo

Yes day 10 or 11 is usual earliest for most women. If not longer. Good luck x


----------



## awesometwo

Though if your period was due 2 days ago and you are 9po you may want to see your GP or something as period shouldnt be due til day 10-14ish minimum as a short luteal phase would meqb egg cant implant.

Are you doing opk's or temps? Maybe you just have your dates muddled? X


----------



## Savasanna

Agree with awesome. Is it possible you inseminated late? Because a 7 day leutal phase would be pretty short and make implantation difficult.


----------



## LesbiMom

Hello,

I have a short cycle (25 days average) been charting for 9 months, this month we did our first AI at home with KD on days 10 and 12. AF due August 9. I don't know if I can take the wait...lol...crossing my fingers..best of luck to everyone!


----------



## awesometwo

The first wait is the worst! Fingers crossed it is first time lucky!!!! x


----------



## Savasanna

GL with your wait! Are you using a known donor or frozen? 

We were taking this month off to prepare for next month's iui but decided to do a spur insemination last night anyway. I think it was too late for me (I got my +opk on Saturday) and it was only about 10 hours post our donor's SA (so, likely not enough time for proper sperm regeneration) but we figured it couldn't hurt. Plus, ya never know, right? 

So, I'm still considering this a skipped month, with the slight possibility of success. My temps are being super weird this cycle though. I really have no idea what's going on anymore. 

How are things going for you, Awesome?


----------



## LesbiMom

Savasanna said:


> GL with your wait! Are you using a known donor or frozen?

We are using a known donor, we used a KD for our daughter who is now 9 and were very happy with being able to ask medical questions whenever need be. We got BFP forst try with her so I am croasinf my fingers its the same this time, BUT not getting my hopes up as we are using a different donor this time.


----------



## awesometwo

We are sat around waiting really. Got our next appointment in a couple of weeks and from then we should have our results in 3-4 weeks and be waiting for a egg recipient match which can take days or weeks and sometimes.months. Will be worth it though to only pay £650 for ivf plus sperm and help out a infertile couple etc x


----------



## Fonkey

Hi everybody, 

We are about to start to try for a baby and we are both very excited - we are trying with a donor. We did lots of research for the AI and we foudn so many different ways and so many unusal ways - can't believe it, but we also think of IVF as we read there are higher chances to concieve, of course we are going private. Do you guys have link I can use to do further research for IVF and all the tests and meds. At the moment I can only find bits and pieces here and there and I like to have complete picture. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gingmg

Fonkey- I don't know any links, but I did IVF and am here if you have any questions. There are a ton of different protocols, I did a pretty straight forward standard one, but even still, different clinics do things slightly different. Do you have specific questions? Or just trying to get an idea of the basic process?

Awesome- hope you don't have to wait too long for a match!

Jury!! Cute pictures of the babies. Glad you are well.

Savasanna- hope you don't need the iui next month. Are you doing a monitored or unmonitored cycle if you proceed? If you have any questions, I'm here. I did them for a year.


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks ging! I believe we're doing an unmonitored with clomid, however I'm concerned about that because I often don't ovulate within the 24-36 hour time frame, post my first positive opk. I also will have several +opks in a row. So my main concern is deciding when to actually do the iui so it's not too early or too late. 

For example, this month I got my first +opk (and I mean really positive) on cd12, yet I didnt' have my temp spike until today, cd18. So either I had a +opk 4-5 days before I actually ovulated, or I don't have a temp spike until 3 days post o. It's just confusing and I feel a lot of pressure to interpret everything correctly.

And then I stress that I'm stressing too much.. oh boy.. 

Do you think it's worth asking my obgyn to monitor? Or am I just reading into things too much?


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- I think its normal to worry about the timing. I stressed about it too. Do you use the smiley face OPK or the sticks with two lines? If you are not using the smiley face ones- makes sure you do for the IUI. And not the ones that flash when the peak is near, just the ones that will only give a smiley if it's a true positive. I liked them a lot, because when I would take the cartridge out I would notice that if I had only been using the ones with two lines, I would have interpreted it as positive well before the actual smiley. Maybe you are already using them and do get multiple days of positive, like your body keeps gearing up, but takes a couple of days?? If that is the case, clomid should take care of that. I don't know how your clinic will time the IUI, I have seen it done so many ways on here- another reason I used to stress, because even trying to get answers, it seemed every clinic did it slightly different. I was always told to test in the morning before noon. I would call the clinic when I got my smile face and the IUI would be the following morning. To be honest and to make you feel better, I arrived at the same day for the IUI (on clomid cycles) monitoring at home and then monitoring with labs work and ultrasounds at the clinic- so all that stress about timing turned out to be for nothing because they were right that the smile face OPKs were pretty accurate. If your biggest concern is the timing, I would ask for the trigger shot before asking for monitoring, that way you are sure to ovulate in a certain time frame and don't have to pay the additional money for the monitoring- I know it's expensive. The IUI can be timed exactly so many hours after the trigger shot and you are guaranteed to nail the timing- then you never have to stress and wonder if you were off by a day. Washing the sperm for the IUI drastically cuts down on how long the sperm is alive for, so if I were you, I would ask for the trigger shot so that you know for all this money you are spending, you know you are dead on for timing. Just a thought. Clomid gave me night sweats and I was a bit teary/emotional on it- but nothing unmanageable. Are you using frozen for the IUI or is your donor helping? The other thing you could do if your donor is proving the sperm for the IUI is still do AI at home to give yourself the best possible chances. We used frozen so only got one shot at it a month, but if you have a donor, definitely use it to your advantage!!!! I hope you never need the IUI though!


----------



## awesometwo

Oh god why does making a baby always sound so complicated on here lol

Fonkey, are you in Uk or US?


----------



## Savasanna

Ging - that was super helpful - Thank you for taking the time to write all that out! 

quick follow up question - I found it interesting that you suggested getting a digital opk - I've seen that recommendation before. I was wavering between the clear blue and the first response digital. I thought that, because I usually have like a week of +opks, maybe I have a naturally higher level of lh that could potentially produce a false positive clear blue opk. I read that the first response digi records your average lh level, so as to detect a surge specific to you. However, I feel like everything I read, including the info sheet provided by my obgyn, recommends the clear blue.

Would you still recommend the clear blue as opposed to fr?


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- I have only ever used the clear blue digital. I really liked them. If you end up doing the trigger shot, you won't even need to use the OPK- at least I didn't on those cycles. You just go exactly so many hours after the shot. Some OB offices will prescribe clomid but not shots, so if that's the case, just use the smiley face. Hope there isn't a next time though.

Awesome- how's it going?


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks again, Ging, that was all super helpful!

I'm going in today for my cd21 labs. My temperatures have been REALLY unusual this cycle, which makes me a little nervous that the labs will come back super low, and they'll determine I'm not ovulating or something, even though this cycle is abnormal for me. At the same time, maybe this is a blessing in disguise as it will enable me to talk about trigger shots with my obgyn. 

Also, still waiting on the results for our donor's SA. Hoping to hear about those today too.


----------



## gingmg

Good luck today!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks! 

got the SA results in.. annnnddd.. everything looks great! Whew - what a releif! This makes me a little nervous as I worry there may be a problem with me - but I feel like any problems I may be having can be fixed with the clomid and (possibly) a trigger shot. 

Woohoo! Suddenly I feel like this story might actually end with a baby!


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- Of coarse your story will end with a baby :) Everyone's here will.


----------



## awesometwo

Glad the SA result was good! 

We have our next appointment next week for more bloods after that just waiting on consultant appointment and blood results where he will tell us what drugs and protocol we will have etc and hopefully won't be waiting too long for a match x


----------



## Savasanna

Just an update from me - iui is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 10am! Eeekk!!


----------



## gingmg

Great news! Good luck!


----------



## awesometwo

Ooo how did it go? Nothing new to report here, had another appointment for counselling and more bloods and waiting for last lot of bloods to come back and consultant appointment. After that we just need to wait for a match. Shed loads of waiting x


----------



## Savasanna

Looooaaadds of waiting! So happy to hear that you're almost through with all the red tape though! I hope you don't have to wait too long to find a match!

The iui went really well! My wife and I are over the moon excited with all the possibilities. This is going to be a looooong and painful tww!


----------



## awesometwo

Fingers crossed. Looked like you timed it well? X


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - the IUI was on Thursday and we think I ovulated on Friday. I can't believe it's only 3dpo!


----------



## Savasanna

I found another member for our group! I'm posting so she can see this thread on the first page.

Welcome HopefulPony!


----------



## awesometwo

Sav sorry to see your stupid period started. On to Iui round 2? x


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm here! A couple of days late lol - I forgot to look, doh! I'm 5dpo at the moment :)


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- sorry to see CD 1. Its such an emotional journey. Don't give up, don't loose hope, it will happen. Give yourself some time and then rally for the excitement that a new cycle brings. I've never asked before, but always mean to, do you teach yoga or practice a lot? I always mean to ask because of your username, but always forget.

Awesome- how's it going?

Hopefulpony- good luck this cycle!


----------



## awesometwo

Wow Ging. 31 weeks!!! Time is going so fast x


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks, guys. This CD1 was by far the most difficult. And then made harder when our donor indefinitely bailed on us with no notice. I guess this was all too much for him. So, after a lot of tears we decided on one more try using frozen sperm. I still have my clomid and we're going to go for back to back IUIs. There's a lot riding on this cycle.. I'm trying not to psych myself out too much. 

Ging - I do practice yoga, but I'm not a live, breathe, sleep yogi. But I've found a lot of comfort and solice during difficult times in those yoga mat lessons. I've fallen out of the habit (I like hot yoga so summers usually slip as it's hot outside) but I've been thinking it may be time for me to return. I think my brain needs it. I chose this username (spelled wrong but only one 'n' wasn't available) because the day before I signed up my instructor referred to that pose as "breathe deep, let go and trust that the ground will hold you" - I liked the metaphor to this crazy ttc world. 

Awesome - any news on a potential match? Do they give you updates or do you just kind of hang out until you receive a phone call? 

Hopeful - how're you doing?


----------



## awesometwo

We have to just sit tight unfortunately. 

Rubbish re: donor. Are you going to do IVF if iui doesn't work? X


----------



## Savasanna

Unfortunately, I don't think we could swing IVF. As far as I know there aren't any egg sharing programs in the states like the ones you're using, and a single IVF cycle is somewhere around $17,000. That's just not possible for us. So, we're going to give this cycle a go with frozen sperm and if it doesn't work... ??? Maybe start looking into adoption? Maybe take a few months off and save money to try again in the spring? Not sure.. 

This is such a horrible process. I can't believe some people get pregnant on their first try. It's getting harder to not be jealous of that.


----------



## awesometwo

That sucks. I know some people who travel to Europe for cheaper ivf like in Denmark etc but I guess you have travel costs and work to factor in. 

I hope this works for you. We are fortunate that ivf would cost us £4000 ish which is more saveable. Egg sharing ivf is costing us £1300 including sperm which is same as iui would cost us.

Adoption is still an exciting thing if it comes down to it. Either way you will be a modern family.

We have been told we should be waiting around 3 months before we can start ivf though they can't say for sure. Could be quicker or longer lol. Hurry up time x


----------



## Savasanna

Yea - we're going to go for two iuis this month (more money but the damn shipping is like half the cost so you might as well make multiple gos of it) and it's going to end up costing $2,300. It will, of course, be worth it if it works, but if it doesn't it's hard to not feel like you're just throwing money out the window. 

Well, I just secured a pretty solid side job catering so that will at least be some extra money coming in to help offset these costs. 

I hope you get called soon, Awesome. I feel like we're the only two left!


----------



## awesometwo

I know. Saving best babies til last ;) It has to be our time soon xx


----------



## gingmg

:flower:


----------



## Savasanna

IUIs scheduled! I had two +opks this morning so we're doing one IUI this afternoon at 1:15 and one tomorrow morning at 8am. Do you think that sounds too early? I'm hoping we catch it while the sperm is still alive and active. I wish someone could tell me how long frozen sperm live for.. I've heard anything from 12hours to 3 days. I guess no one can know for sure..


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- I always had the same questions regarding frozen sperm and always found the same exact answer as you- six hours to 3 days. Helpful answers right?!?! I think your timing sounds good. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks - we received some not so great news in that the sample was bad. :nope: Our dr said there were sperm present, "enough still to get pregnant", but that most of them were dead. So I don't have a ton of hope for this cycle. This is so frustrating.


----------



## gingmg

I'm sorry to read that. I hope you are pleasantly surprised at the end of this wait, it only takes one after all. This happened to another girl on here that I used to talk to. She called and complained and the bank refunded her money. It can't hurt to try? That's a lot of money at stake.


----------



## Savasanna

When is your due date, Ging? 34 weeks - you're almost there!


----------



## gingmg

Nov 12- kinda crazy.


----------



## Savasanna

You must be getting so excited! Do you know what you're having?


----------



## Savasanna

How's it going, ladies?


----------



## awesometwo

We have had good news this week. Got a call from the clinic and we can start IVF in January! So close now especially with Xmas coming up which will be a good distraction as we love December 

How r u doing? X


----------



## Savasanna

OMGOSH!!! AWESOME!!! That's BRILLIANT news! Congratulations! 

You guys must be over the moon excited! *I'M* over the moon excited FOR you! Yaaaaayyyyyyyy!!

I'm doing ok - I have my intake at the new clinic tomorrow that I've been not so patiently waiting for. I'm hoping to get a little more specialized care than my regular doctor was able to provide. I also got some good news that (as of right now) my donor may be able to make it up here for his appointment in time for a November try! I don't want to get too excited - he's been a little flakey in the past so things could change - but things are looking good for the moment!


----------



## gingmg

Savasanna- Good luck at your appointment today. Hope it all works out with your donor too.

Awesome- so excited for you! The holidays will definitely keep you busy then it will be time to start, yay!


----------



## awesometwo

Good news all round then! Ging, I can't believe you are ready to pop already x


----------



## thepunks

Wow! I had a lot of catching up to do! Congrats to those that have been lucky and lots of sticky dust to those of you trying.

I can't believe that I am about to be back in the ttc madness. Though in a bit of a different capacity. My wife will be trying to conceive our 2nd starting in January.

I am trying to convince her at the moment that we should both try and then we could have 2 and 3 at the same time :) but she isn't really going for the idea of both being pregnant at the same time.


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome back, punks! I wasn't around when you were previously here but I'm excited to watch your second journey. I hope it's a speedy one! 

A lot has changed on my side since I last posted here. We decided to cut ties with our donor because it just wasn't working out. So, I'm awaiting my +opk to do this month's IUI using a cryobank. I'm thinking the + will be tomorrow and the IUI on Thanksgiving, but we'll see.


----------



## gingmg

Punks! Welcome back. Can't believe you guys are going to start trying for number 2, so exciting!

Savasanna- Sorry it didn't work out with your donor. I have everything crossed for your upcoming IUI. I know the journey can seem frustrating and down right heartbreaking at times. Remember, it's not a matter of IF, just a matter of WHEN. 

AFM- I had my baby on 11/9. His name is Jack and he weighed 6lbs 11oz. We are all doing great and just trying to get into the groove of our new lives.


----------



## thepunks

gingmg - grats on the little one! So exciting! Try and enjoy every moment! It goes by so fast :)


----------



## creatingababy

Gosh how exciting all round. We got our ivf protocol this week and summary of our donor sperm. Annoyingly period due over new year so gotta wait til late Jan cycle but it shall fly by I am sure with new year n Xmas etc 

Good luck all

X


----------



## awesometwo

Flipping heck! Can't believe it has been that long Punks! Good luck

Good luck Savanna. It has to be our time!

Ging, well done!!!!!!

Creatingababy. We are due to do IVF at similar time. Eeek x


----------



## Savasanna

Thanks! My obgyn doesn't do IUIs in Thanksgiving so I ended up having one on Wednesday afternoon. I'm not sure on the timing of it.. Was that too early? Was it just right? But I guess you never really know that. So now I'm hanging out at 5dpiui. I do have a cold, which could be a good sign - or it could just be the result of hanging out with my germy nephew all weekend! Haha. So I'm trying not to read too much into anything and just take it all in stride.


----------



## jury3

gingmg-Congrats!!! I hope everything is going well for you and the new babe :)

punks-#2?!?! I'm glad we aren't the only crazy ones :) We wanted to start trying after about 3 or 4 months lol However we have since decided to wait until we reach some health and financial goals first. Since we had 2 at once we want to enjoy them for a little bit before we add another to the mix. DW will be trying next time as well. I considered the both trying thing, but after 2 at once, I'd kind of like to enjoy 1 next time lol Don't get me wrong though, I absolutely love having twins!

Thinking of the rest of you! Best of luck!


----------



## awesometwo

Hope you guys are all well. We start IVF next week :) x


----------



## Savasanna

Wow! That's incredible!

Do you mean you're starting stimming next week? Eeek! So I know you're egg sharing - how does that work? Do you donate a certain percentage or number of eggs retreived?


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- So exciting! Are you doing the long protocol with lupron and BCP? Hope its a smooth process for you guys. Keep us updated. We are here if you need any support.

Savasanna- I checked out your journal. What an exciting journey you are on! Its inspiring what you and your wife are doing. You are going to be great parents, what a lucky baby. I hope your baby is coming soon.

Punks- how's it going?


----------



## awesometwo

We start injecting on short protocol in a few day s! We donate 50% eggs in exchange for very cheap ivf

Sav, Good luckkkkk


----------



## Savasanna

Ahhhhhh!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## awesometwo

I just really hope it works! Been on this thread since it was started lol x


----------



## gingmg

Awesome- how's it going?


----------



## Savasanna

Yes! Have you had your ER yet?


----------



## awesometwo

Our cycle got cancelled due to only 2 follicles growing out of 27! Think her ovaries are polycystic and resistant to protocol we were on. We have done IUI instead as triggered the 2 follicles. Fingers crossed for us!! X


----------



## Savasanna

Oh no! I'm so sorry your cycle got canceled but I most certainly will cross my fingers for your IUI! When is AF due?


----------



## gingmg

That must have been tough. I'm sorry to hear that. Hope your IUI is successful though. You guys haven't done that before have you? FX!! I'm rooting for you.


----------



## awesometwo

Thanks.10dpo today. She is having high dose progesterone tablets so it will delay your period I think and official test date is 24th which is day 18. If no bfp by then gotta stop the tablets. We obviously wont survive another 8 days not testing lol Gonna test on day 12 or 14 depending on how we feel. This cycle is just surreal and depressing because we invested so much time and money in it and it is depressing knowing we have at most a 20% chance of a bfp if we are very lucky as we felt quite optimistic about ivf x


----------



## Savasanna

I was just thinking about you this morning and wondering where you guys were in the cycle! I agree.. waiting until 18dpo to test would be damn near impossible. Good luck holding out as long as you can! I have my fx for you!


----------



## awesometwo

Thankyou. We are also considering pursuing fostering in addition. It is something I have wanted to do for years. My wife isnt sure though so she is going to go to a fostering information evening tomorrow while I am at work. We will still pursue ivf but I want to cut my hours down at work and foster too. We will see. I know you are not from Uk but have you read any Cathy Glass books? I love them. She has been a foster carer for 20 years and has wrote lots of books about different cases she has had. You can get them on amazon online kindle aps etc if you have that over there. I find most of them lovely inspiring reads. I have read one so far though which disturbed me as was so terrible. Think that was called 'damaged' which i found difficult to read and would avoid as was really heavy on sexual abuse to extreme awful level but also i guess makes you realize extent of some stuff x


----------



## Savasanna

How are you guys holding up? 

I haven't heard of those books but I'll definitely check them out! 

I speak with one other woman on here who lives in the UK and is in the process of becoming licensed for foster care. Her process has lasted a lot longer than mine.. I think she initially submitted her application like 8 months ago or something. I can connect you two if you decide that is something you'd like to learn more about! 

And yea - during our final class we had a panel of children (well, they were 18-20 so I guess not technically "children") who are/were involved in foster care. One of them entered care when he was 3, so bascially his entire life. He was pretty guarded, but shared a few of his experiences throughout the years. It was pretty tragic. It gave me some purpose though.. Like.. if he had been placed with my wife and I we could've protected him from some of what he experienced. 

I don't know.. I'm rambling. It's all pretty heavy stuff though, for sure.


----------



## Savasanna

It's the 24th - Thinking of you!


----------



## awesometwo

Bfn :( We got a couple of faint bfps but didnt amount to anything as was followed by 2 days of negs. Stopped progesterone yesterday so just waiting for period to show now. We have had to abandon our fostering application too as we still wanna try ivf again and we cant do both after talking it through with social worker. We really want to foster but cant in good faith stop our ttc just yet x


----------



## gingmg

:hugs:I'm so sorry. Hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## Savasanna

uggghhh - I'm so sorry to hear that! I was so rooting for you this cycle! It's so unfair!!

I totally understand needing to play out this IVF road before considering any other options. You risk regret if you don't. Can you go for another round immediately with the same egg share partner or are you back to waiting for another match?


----------



## awesometwo

We cant egg share again as our first cycle got cancelled so they wont let us do that again. I may apply in future. We r currently trying to decide what to do. We r thinking we r gonna try for nhs funding if not get referred to a diff clinic that is much cheaper as not for profit clinic. Still expensive but prob save at least £1400. 

I NEVER KNEW IT WAS ALL GONNA BE SO HARDDDD. So many lesbians just get sperm n get pregnant :( 

Hope u guys r all in better places x


----------



## Savasanna

Awesome = it is so SO hard and so SO unfair. I was just having this conversation with someone the other day.. Some people just poof get pregnant while others struggle without rhyme or reason. I'm sorry, hun. 

Please know my inbox is always open if you need to vent. Sending you BIG hugs.


----------



## awesometwo

Beyond fed up now. Waiting waiting waiting. My wife has to have some unrelated surgery before we can do anything else so waiting on op date. Nothing serious. I am too fat to try myself. Well i am not but want to get my weight into healthier range so gotta lose 40lb but feeling depressed and fed up makes me wanna eat more not less. Gah.so frustrated x


----------



## Savasanna

Hey hun, I'm so sorry you're in such a dark time right now. It sucks. Take comfort in that this stage of your life will end one day. I dont' know when and I don't know how - but this will not be how things are forever. 

I'm so sorry though. I think back to some of my dark days and I honestly don't know how I managed to get up in the morning sometimes. It breaks my heart that you're in such pain now. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

Oh, and exercising really helped me when I was down. Maybe you could sign up for a race as motivation to get moving when all you want to do is sit and cry? I don't know if that strategy works for you, but it does me. Just a thought.


----------



## gingmg

Just stopping in to say hi. Awesome- how are you doing? I'm sorry to read you were having such a hard time. I hope things are a bit better now. I remember quite clearly the emotional struggle of TTC. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Month after month of synthetic hormones didn't help either. I agree with Savassana that exercise helped tremendously. Yoga literally kept me sane and as grounded as I was going to get. It gave me something to focus on. I also did a mind/body program for women struggling with infertility that was amazing. I met some fabulous women and learned lots of ways to cope with the process. I know this part is SO hard and its easy for me to say that it will pass and there will come a day that your family will be complete. It may not feel that way now but I hope someday soon that this will become a distant memory for you. Anyway, just wanted you to know I am thinking of you.


----------



## 02penguin

Have you tried acupuncture? 

Waiting is really rubbish x


----------



## babykeys32

Hi girls!

Please pretty please could i ask you a question? Im not a lesbian but I did try home insemination this month...basically im taking clomid and it caused me a lot of pain in lower abdomen and I just physically could not bare to have sex!

So i tryed getting him to do it into a softcup with a bit of preeseed mixed in and then slept with it in? But when i woke up, a lot was still in the cup. 

Do you think i still have a chance, and in your experience is this ok? 

I hope you dont feel ive high jacked, i just saw your psot and thought....these are ladies with the experience i need!! Thanks girl and BEST of luck in your ttc journey xxx


----------



## Eidson23

babykeys32 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Please pretty please could i ask you a question? Im not a lesbian but I did try home insemination this month...basically im taking clomid and it caused me a lot of pain in lower abdomen and I just physically could not bare to have sex!
> 
> So i tryed getting him to do it into a softcup with a bit of preeseed mixed in and then slept with it in? But when i woke up, a lot was still in the cup.
> 
> Do you think i still have a chance, and in your experience is this ok?
> 
> I hope you dont feel ive high jacked, i just saw your psot and thought....these are ladies with the experience i need!! Thanks girl and BEST of luck in your ttc journey xxx

Hi there and welcome! It's okay that you're not a lesbian lol. I used a softcup for my wife to get pregnant. It is common to still have a ton of fluids left over! The sperm is inside the semen, which is the liquid stuff. The sperm basically use the semen as a route of travel, so the semen doesn't really stay inside you. I think you've got a chance for sure! If you don't mind me asking, did you O after inserting the softcup? That tends to increase your chances. When you O your cervix dips down and basically sucks up sperm. Good luck!


----------



## babykeys32

Eidson23 said:


> babykeys32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Please pretty please could i ask you a question? Im not a lesbian but I did try home insemination this month...basically im taking clomid and it caused me a lot of pain in lower abdomen and I just physically could not bare to have sex!
> 
> So i tryed getting him to do it into a softcup with a bit of preeseed mixed in and then slept with it in? But when i woke up, a lot was still in the cup.
> 
> Do you think i still have a chance, and in your experience is this ok?
> 
> I hope you dont feel ive high jacked, i just saw your psot and thought....these are ladies with the experience i need!! Thanks girl and BEST of luck in your ttc journey xxx
> 
> Hi there and welcome! It's okay that you're not a lesbian lol. I used a softcup for my wife to get pregnant. It is common to still have a ton of fluids left over! The sperm is inside the semen, which is the liquid stuff. The sperm basically use the semen as a route of travel, so the semen doesn't really stay inside you. I think you've got a chance for sure! If you don't mind me asking, did you O after inserting the softcup? That tends to increase your chances. When you O your cervix dips down and basically sucks up sperm. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you for replying! 

Yes i did O after inserting...and i tried to lie down asap...so i kind inserted it then had to get up and walk from bathroom to bed haha but then i just went to sleep. None of it fell out though which is good, as previously when ive tried softcups there has been...erm...leakage. 

Ive read sperm can live for up to 5 days in a woman, so hopefully a combo of insemination on day of ov (CD19) and BD'ing CD12 - 18 will have been enough. 

So great to here you had success with softcups! They're handy little buggers...did you use preeseed too? xxx


----------



## Eidson23

No I didn't use preseed...just the softcup! That's good I think your chances are good, it took us three tries which is considered pretty quick
I think, but I owe it to softcup for sure. And yes in great conditions sperm can live for 5 days inside a woman. We actually inseminated 3 and 2 days before positive ovulation test, so the swimmers stuck around for a while!


----------



## babykeys32

Thank you for your help! I'm just in the agonising two week wait now so...we will see! I will pop back and let you know if it worked :D xx


----------



## Rsq

Hi guys! We are on our second month ttc at home with our known donor. We actually got our BFP last sat at 10DPO. We could not believe it! Still madly POAS to see it get darker. It was finally darker this am. This cycle we used Pre-Seed, soft cups(left them in for 8hrs) and guaifenesin. We "BD" the two days before my expected positive on Answers brand OPK. And until the day after my strong positive. Our first attempt we did not use anything and only tried day of +opk, and day after.....cannot believe this worked so quickly. Now to just wait a few weeks for that US at the dr.


----------

